# Legal high products in the UK (branded pills and powders)



## biggiro

New here so hope I am posting correctly, apologies if I am not....

Recently I've tried a few of the legal highs you can get in the Uk and I am very curious to find out if anyone knows much about them or of other peoples experiences of taking them.
My first tryout was at the Glade festival this year, was offered a LU White dove, never having done much in the way of drugs before I didn't even notice I was coming up on the pill until I found myself crouched in front of a strangers tent having an in-depth discussion about god knows what!
Enjoyed the feel of it though and once down by the music stages I couldn't stop moving...well cool...got dragged off to the legal highs stall and bought some other high...didn't pay attention to the packet..might have been cherries I think...wasn't so keen on these as after an hout or 2 I was edgy and over fidgety...felt like a caffeine overload, sure enough, checked contents and caffeine figured high in the list of contents...keytone's were the other main generic content.
But enjoyed the white doves, as did the girlfriend, although her drug tolerance much higher than my own and they wore off her much quicker.
On the last night she decided to top up with something trippy...big mistake! when they kicked in she was fucked off her tits! But that was something else.

Comedowns?
Dunno if I had one...does sleeplessness count as a downer?? Certainly didn't feel bad...

I'd like to know what is in the new version of the white doves, LU apparently claim they are BZP free though of course they are not showing what they have in them!
Another pill we tried ( not at the festival) were LU Jax, marketed as bath salts, well cool pill, bloody expensive though, supposedly an ecstasy replacement and we certainly got loved up and chatty on them, took them at home, went over the pub and had a really enjoyable night (sad eh?) not much in the way of alcohol though, didn't want it and didn't feel like alcohol, wasn't needed.
Don't know how others react on them, but were not any good for sex (the white doves were though)
Both the white doves and the jax gave us cotton mouth, pissed like a bitch on the doves Sleeping less of a problem with the jax, and nothing I would call a comedown on the jax either.
Took some jax with us to another festival - Waveform - well wicked in the psy trance tent%) 
Whilst there a mate tried some pills from the legal highs stall, Red Doves this time (no relation to the white doves) They whacked him out all night long, no sleep and all he wanted to do was dance.
The last night we bought the last packet, 2 pills, red in colour, oblong in shape and claimed on the packet to be BZP free (loads of others on the stall had BZP in them) Only listed real ingredient was the generic 'ketone'.
But boy did they work well! Popped a single pill at about 10pm and was still going come 8am.
Other effects though?
Teeth grinding for the girlfriend and jaw clenching/chewing for me, couldn't sleep for toffee either and gurning all the next day
Girlfriend rarely sweats so she was pissing all night long whereas I sweated far more and didn't  need to pee as much as a result.
Girlfriend really chatty on them and I just wanted to dance.
Oh, and all pills knocked appetite on the head too. Not that it bothered me.

So, the above lists my current experience with legal high pills.
Has anyone else tried the pills I've mentioned or know anything about them?

To reiterate, these are all current, new generation pills all claiming they are at least BZP free.

After spending so long typing this I'm hoping I've stayed within forum guidelines.8)

Biggiro


----------



## technocat

Havnt tried the doves yet but heard there a mixture of methylone and mephedrone. Charge+ is flephedrone apparently got some of this a while back took it was pretty good actually not as potent as mephedrone but still a good whack off it. My mates got some of that Blow stuff the other week and said it was class, I reckon its mephedrone by the sounds of things.


----------



## The Kid

Those bath salt thingies sound like fleph or meph. I wouldn't touch the rest with a barge pole.


----------



## Bella Figura

Have any of these pills been tested? 

If not then I'd assume the doves were mephedrone/flephedrone/methylone/butylone, or mixtures in varying ratios.

Bath salts could even be MDAI/MDMAI/MMAI but again this is pure speculation.

Could be piperazines too...

The trouble is you can't really tell from a description.  

If you want to take legal highs I'd suggest you buy them directly in powder form so you at least know what you're getting. Then at least you'd know what you're on if anything ever went wrong.


----------



## Ghostface

Me thinks this is LU new marketing strategy. I think you have better chances of converting the Dalai Lama into moving to Tehran and pledging himself to destroy the western world. than getting anyone on here to try those pills....


----------



## Danny Weed

I tried a dove the other week, absolutely abysmal. I like a bit of meph now and again but this was nothing like meph. total gash.


----------



## biggiro

It was the red doves I was most interested in, these were no relation to anything from LU, but they had by far the biggest effect, though so far I've found out absolutely diddly-squat about them.
I've managed to find the owner of the stall that was selling them, but all he knows about them is that they do not contain BZP.
Another mate tried them at the Waveform festival, but he was so fucked on a shit load of other stuff that they did nothing at all for him!

Biggiro


----------



## throwitallaway "

I haven't really taken many of the legal highs, had a bit of that blow stuff few weeks back, was alright but couldn't really tell as i'd been taking proper charlie before and during it.

Took some red diabols last year at a festival, didn't like them at all, had a good buzz at first but then lasted far too long.

Round here someone had a heart attack on some legal stuff bought there at the weekend, not sure what it was but there's a new powder in the shop round here now, ivory wave. Anyone taken it yet? Mate said it was mad stuff.


----------



## technocat

Them diablos are full of BZP horrible things did a few of them a year or two ago, never again!


----------



## Bella Figura

There was a thread about Ivory wave as well as a trip report here.

Its probably MDPV or something equally as irresponsible to be selling in a branded probably cut product.


----------



## The Kid

Ghostface69 said:


> I think you have better chances of converting the Dalai Lama into moving to Tehran and pledging himself to destroy the western world. than getting anyone on here to try those pills....





Danny Weed said:


> I tried a dove the other week,


----------



## Ghostface

The Kid said:


>



What is beyond me is how a user with as stated 'little drug experience' has an understanding of the effects and attributes of them. Furthermore, an understanding of BZP and generic ketones. 

Am I the only one who reads this post and understands one thing, ' Buy LU doves they are great'... Mods?

Kid I would have thought that you would have picked up on this marketing scheme of the original post


----------



## Bella Figura

Ghostface69 said:


> Am I the only one who reads this post and understands one thing, ' Buy LU doves they are great'... Mods?



Now that you mention it...I do think it was better when we didn't talk about legal high brand names on here. 

I'll let another mod decide if its painfully obvious or if I'm just being paranoid.


----------



## Evad

I think naming names is necessary as in a lot of cases it helps to identify what is in a particular brand etc not sure that this comes across as a pure shill thread either.


----------



## denvercody

Well i'm defenitely getting some red doves after reading the op's breathtakingly beautiful recollection of events.

But the blue ones are not good for sex.


----------



## Ghostface

There are other legal brands ' bubbly bubbly' which in the past have been deleted.

This post in my humble opinion is very cunning. I actually admire the original poster. Well done. 

He manages to 'advertise' his product in a very clever way.

1) How many times did you read 'LU something' ???

2) How many times was is stated that these are BZP free... 

3) No apparent comedown stated...

hmmmm...

And the comparison to none LU products!!!


----------



## Evad

I see what you mean but the reason the name of that "brand" was blacklisted as it was the name of the only website that sold it also. London Underground are one of the best established people pushing this bollocks, it'd just strike me as weird if these were the tactics they used.


----------



## theotherside

I don't think this person is trying to come on BL to sell his Red doves. Without naming sources the persons site lists the doves under mephedrone to let people know what's in them. Considering how Mephedrone sells like  pet rocks did in the 70's, and how Meph has been getting hyped up like no other drug since MDMA, advertising is not needed.


----------



## Ghostface

Last point and I will stop.

LU Doves and most legal pills used to be  BZP based. Let's assume you are making thousands of these pills. You want to get the word out that your new product is BZP free, so you start with forums etc..  Not that many around... 

I have made my point. Will continue watching Heroes. 

@ Evad it would strike me weird if a man actually walked on the moon


----------



## theotherside

^^^ Maybe you're right. I was just playing devil's advocate. On a side note.....Heroes?? Surely not the American NBC show .


----------



## The Kid

Ghostface69 said:


> What is beyond me is how a user with as stated 'little drug experience' has an understanding of the effects and attributes of them. Furthermore, an understanding of BZP and generic ketones.
> 
> Am I the only one who reads this post and understands one thing, ' Buy LU doves they are great'... Mods?
> 
> Kid I would have thought that you would have picked up on this marketing scheme of the original post



Hahah, TheKid doffs his hat to you, blud. I think you are right on the money!


----------



## Ghostface

The Kid said:


> Hahah, TheKid doffs his hat to you, blud. I think you are right on the money!



Yeap and to prove my point I have just ordered some LU doves


----------



## Treacle

Now it's been pointed out, it does seem like someone is peddling something. Let's await his reply.


----------



## The Kid

Ghostface69 said:


> Yeap and to prove my point I have just ordered some LU doves



You're just an ad-man's wet dream!


----------



## biggiro

Good grief!
Have too many pills made everyone paranoid or something?

The idea is in no way to push stuff from LU, I don't give two fucks about them, I'm merely trying to find out others experiences, good bad or indifferent.
The red doves were the ones of primary interest to me as they had the greatest effect, but why? I don't know what was in them and I don't know who produces them.
with regards to the white doves and Jax, unless I was 'pill specific' how on earth could I find out anything from them?
It's so easy to sneer at a product rather than give a constructive criticism.
How many test a new pill (to them that is) properly? Like making sure nothing else is in their system or mixing it with alcohol?
Someone tried having a pop at my 'inexperience'....inexperience does not mean lack of knowledge or ignorance, ie, the term ketones IS GENERIC and not specific.
If any of these pills have had lab tests done then their makeup will be known and if some of the ingredients are also known, then long term effects may also be known.

Some of the reasons pills are labelled as plant food or bath salts and not for human consumption is to avoid regulations concerning food & drink or contents that can be construed as medicine and fall under a whole host of regulations and laws regarding proper testing and so on, and presumably the producers hope they can get away with not having to list the active ingredients.

A great many pill users like to get totally fucked off their faces, taking big cocktails of different pills.
My girlfriend was one such, but she is now clean of all that shit and is happy to take the occasional upper on a recreational basis.

I'm hoping that if anyone else bothers to reply they can do so constructively.
And if anyone knows anything about the red doves I've mentioned that would be cool as I can find no mention of them anywhere.


----------



## Ghostface

The Kid said:


> You're just an ad-man's wet dream!



I have just consumed them. Utter bliss is all I have to say 


@ To the OP I honestly think you are just promoting LU products. My opinion. Backed my facts, so simple. Enough said. 


And no I did not order any if anyone does not understand my humour...


----------



## Evad

Had a bit of a look around and can't see who the Red Doves are made by but by all accounts they seem to contain mephedrone and probably 200-250mg a piece. How much do these sell for? considering a gram of mephedrone is £10 or something I imagine buying straight meph is going to be far cheaper.


----------



## Shambles

biggiro said:


> Good grief!
> Have too many pills made everyone paranoid or something?
> 
> The idea is in no way to push stuff from LU, I don't give two fucks about them



Indeed. Biggiro PMed me asking where the best place to find out about the mystery ingredients in the various legals mentioned after a previous PD thread. I pointed him here cos he's in the UK and I know some folks here use these kinda products. I'm pretty sure he's no shill so play nice please, folks 

PS: Had a scout about online meph was mentioned as the ingredient for all the products in the title but from some of the effects mentioned and duration I'm not convinced. Even if meph is in there somewhere it sounds like there's other stuff too.


----------



## The Kid

Shambles said:


> Indeed. Biggiro PMed me asking where the best place to find out about the mystery ingredients in the various legals mentioned after a previous PD thread. I pointed him here cos he's in the UK and I know some folks here use these kinda products. I'm pretty sure he's no shill so play nice please, folks



Hmmm, i'm still not convinced...the reply seemed too defensive! 

But...bothered!! 

EDIT: Hey shammy, where was the not-nice play? Maybe you work for LU too? Ha ha


----------



## Ghostface

The Kid said:


> Hmmm, i'm still not convinced...the reply seemed too defensive!
> 
> But...bothered!!
> 
> EDIT: Hey shammy, where was the not-nice play? Maybe you work for LU too? Ha ha



I think you should pull strings in the finance sector Kid and check all of Mr Shambles offshore bank accounts. I am sure as we speak he is posting from a tropical island


----------



## The Kid

Ghostface69 said:


> I think you should pull strings in the finance sector Kid and check all of Mr Shambles offshore bank accounts.



There are too many to check for just one man...........


----------



## Evad

The guy's asking about different products from different companies, the one he prefers isn't even an LU product and of course it's easier to name a product by brand if you know it.


----------



## The Kid

Evad said:


> The guy's asking about different products from different companies, the one he prefers isn't even an LU product and of course it's easier to name a product by brand if you know it.



Smokescreen. 

And maybe you are in on it with Shambles too...............


----------



## Shambles

He's not a shill but sure he can speak for himself and y'all can make up your own minds 

It's worth bearing in mind that BL is here to inform and advise people about drugs - harm reduction and all that. If someone unfamiliar with drugs asks for information they deserve an answer rather than being given grief. Fun and games are also good but it's better if there's at least some of that ol' HR stuff in there too - especially with noobs.

I have my reasons for knowing he's no shill but either way it's irrelevant cos people use these products and it would be good to know what's in them. I'm sure nobody here is going to suddenly decide to become an LU convert cos one fella says he likes them 

/strict schoolmaster mode

This post has been sponsored by London Underground and Spice Gold - probably the finest drugs in the world


----------



## The Kid

Shambles said:


> This post has been sponsored by London Underground and Spice Gold - probably the finest drugs in the world



Hahaha, class. 

I don't really believe he's a shill. We all know that is Mugabe, and he's employed/sponsored by the Chinese to promote Meph to the whole BL community!


----------



## Shambles

The Kid said:


> We all know that is Mugabe, and he's employed/sponsored by the Chinese to promote Meph to the whole BL community!



The Chinese government gave Mugabe several tons of meph to turn us all into a nation of addicts and Communists but he accidentally snorted it all


----------



## biggiro

Evad said:


> Had a bit of a look around and can't see who the Red Doves are made by but by all accounts they seem to contain mephedrone and probably 200-250mg a piece. How much do these sell for? considering a gram of mephedrone is £10 or something I imagine buying straight meph is going to be far cheaper.



The guy selling them at the festival was selling them at a tenner a pill!!!! 

2 in a packet so 20 quid for the pair, so ouch!

What are the side effects and after effects of mephedrone? Pissing? no appetite? gurning? teeth grinding? jaw clenching? Sleeplessness?
For me at least I could not stop twitching to music even when we were packing the tent away.
Any idea at what point you are safe to drive on these things?


----------



## Ghostface

Shambles said:


> I have my reasons for knowing he's no shill
> 
> This post has been sponsored by London Underground and Spice Gold - probably the finest drugs in the world



Enough said then. 

Just one question while hacking NASA satellites routing your IP and trying to find your location I got this. How do you keep the freaking sand out?  Where is the harem?


----------



## biggiro

I am a moderator on a work related forum and it seems that brits cannot help themselves in attempting to derail a thread or post reply after reply of useless information.
On other sections of Bluelight there are informed reply after informed reply, with many showing a truly in-depth understanding of what they are talking about.

As Shambles and evad have pointed out, my interest is mostly in the so called red doves because they had such a pronounced effect on me, my woman and my mate.

Getting hold of more isn't the problem, I can do that if I want to, but I don't want to if they are full of shit that will fuck up mind, body and soul.


----------



## Evad

Mephedrone has become probably the most popular legal high in the UK, it could have caused all those effects you mention. Have a look on the first couple of pages of EADD (I'll  get you some links when I have more time if you want) there are a lot of threads on it. there do seem to be some health concerns with mephedrone with a lot of people here outright refusing to take it (even proper masheads) but not much exact is known about it yet.

This is a drug info thread so I'm going to ask for all the bollocks and carryon to be stopped now.


----------



## Bella Figura

biggiro said:


> Getting hold of more isn't the problem, I can do that if I want to, but I don't want to if they are full of shit that will fuck up mind, body and soul.



I'm pretty sure they're not worth taking if you value your health. The state of pills/mdma is shit atm, but its worth waiting just a bit longer instead of resorting to legal highs if you want to stay on the safe side


----------



## Shambles

Check out the various EADD megathreads here for a ton of info on mephedrone and plenty other stuff, Bigiron. It may be worth your while considering methylone rather than mephedrone if you wish to stick to legal substances. Not everybody enjoys it (I don't get on with it at all) but it doesn't seem to have quite as many health concerns as mephedrone. Personally I tend to prefer meph but each to their own 

The How Toxic is Mephedrone thread may be worth a gander too.



biggiro said:


> On other sections of Bluelight there are informed reply after informed reply, with many showing a truly in-depth understanding of what they are talking about.



We do have those kinda posts too, Bigiron. Promise. EADD folk like to play around more than in some other forum but we have many posters with a great deal of knowledge, experience and information to share too in amongst the banter


----------



## The Kid

I'd recommend giving Fleph a go. Doesn't seem to have the same health issues at meph but seems to be a similar sort of buzz. Check out the "I'm fucked thread" tomorrow from abouÞ 7pm for proof.


----------



## phenyl1

I was on the net searching for a good vendor and for the first time in several years there are finally a decent amount of genuine vendors out there that are legit. Anyway during my search I came across several sites that were selling these blue doves no one will say what is in them just like when spice came out. They just say they are damn good and they all say they don’t contain methylone or ethylone or bzp or tfmpp I am thinking 4mcc. But they do say, they just say they contain a cathinone just not which one me. I would like someone to who has a spectrometer to test the pill and find out exactly what is in it.  

Peace,

Doc.


----------



## biggiro

Waahay!
I now know who produces the red doves.... AM=HI-CO!!

So far I've been unable to find any reports specific to those particular doves, I assume they are pips free...why on earth wouldn't they be? sticking now banned stuff in a legal pill will only open up suppliers and manufactures to prosecution, so without a bona-fide lab report lets assume that is true.
But as I have already mentioned, they made us go the whole night, at least 10 hours.
I've mentioned that 3 of us who took them had the same effect.
2 others took them...to no noticeable effect, but they were also tanked up on booze, tripping their tits off on lsd and had also done plenty of skunk, in joints and bong...add a red dove in the mix and they could feel no effect from it....curious eh? who'd have thought..

We now have several more of the red doves, won't do them at home as at the moment I feel they are too strong, I wanted to dance all night long the last time...don't want to be lying in bed twitching like a demented...er...something or other!
When we go clubbing we will do them again.
Socially we like the white doves, they don't last as long, although insomnia with them is a pain of course.
We also do not confuse the issue by mixing in alcohol or other highs either.

Now we also have the two different strength xxx diablos...does any body out there know much about them?
The extra strength ones are quite large 500mg pills, the supplier has told me that we would be wise to only take a half pill, maybe even a quarter pill.
Are these only stronger because they are larger pills?

Legal highs are now a huge business, and it's growing fast, no doubt the Government will try to get them banned...but of course new variants just take there place don't they?
Some seasoned...er...."pro's" pour scorn on them, but they are bloody strong.
We went to the music  festival, Glade, and the medics there had way, way more problems with people misusing legal highs, I guess those taking the illegal ones mostly know what they are doing, know what they can mix them with, but the legal ones do not sit well with alcohol.
Knowing safe guidelines on using them, and knowing how not to abuse them has to be of help.
No one can yet know the long term effects of them though. 
Short term I read of side effects, paranoia a big one on some stuff, and insomnia very big...lack of appetite too...I welcome that  though, lol.

It's late, I'm rambling, me and the girlfriend giving Ivory wave a run out and posting a trip report....which isn't for me to witter on about here I know, so far though no big effects noticed...time to try out sex and see what that's like on the stuff...one or two reports have raved about that bit...well, maybe not raved but certainly mentioned how horny a time they had on it....

Biggiro


----------



## Evad

why are you buying shit overpriced branded products when the pure powders for all the legal chemicals are pretty easy to find?


----------



## biggiro

Evad,
As easy as some of the various powders may be to find, until a proper lab report is made on this pill or that, the exact chemicals in them can only be surmised.
It's no good saying, "Ah, well this pill effects you like 'this' so therefore it has to be this chemical."
It may well be an informed and educated guess, but it is still only a guess!!

Whether or not I buy them is besides the point, a great many people, and in increasing volumes too, are buying them, surely it is part of the job description of a forum like this for people to be able to search and find information about any of the legal highs out there on the market.
To know - if they are lucky - what is in them and how it may or will effect them.

Ivory wave is one such product, user reports would suggest it is bloody powerful, causing all manner of problems if too much is taken at one time.
It is only through reading the reports of others on here and elsewhere on the net, that, even though I have now tried it for myself, I was well armed with useful information on what to avoid doing.

Harm reduction is one of the central planks of this forum.

Knowledge is power, if you ignore it then that is your lookout of course...and your health...or rather it's detriment.

A lot of people do not want to take illegal stuff,  but feel it is ok to take legal highs, but if not done wisely they could well end out badly fucked up. 
I'm not making comparisons between the legal variety and the non legal ones by the way.

So therefore I am attempting to ask questions about the legal varieties of uppers.

Regards,

Biggiro


----------



## Evad

I'm also talking about legal uppers but really can't see the advantage of buying branded products with completely unknown ingredients over buying mephedrone/methylone/butylone/mdpv powders in their pure form (all still currently legal). It's a lot cheaper and you have a better idea what you're getting. What are your reasons for buying the branded pills etc?


----------



## biggiro

at the moment Evad it is because I haven't really known much about the various other powders out there, but am doing so through forums like this.

I've steered away from the likes of MDMA as it seems getting decent clean stuff is increasingly difficult, and yes, I know there are testing kits out there that can help you in that regard...but I also don't want to risk falling foul of the law.

So to begin with I only became aware of legal highs as a result of festivals, and if you are going to party all night long you won't do it on beer.
So that was my route into legal highs.
The ones I've tried so far have proved effective were going for long periods "in the zone" with music, most especially the red doves (at least 10 hours) and the jax bath salts...very loved up on those, very euphoric.
White doves tried, and find those good on a more social level, very chatty and friendly, went to a wedding party, wasn't particularly zoned in with the music on them though...and as said, I don't like to mix 'highs' with alcohol, but on this occasion, with only an hour to go I necked a couple of stella's, and bingo! Was in the zone...too late then of course lol.

Insomnia is a pain of course, wasn't too bad with the jax ones though...sorry for naming brand names by the way.

A little more research into these other legal chemicals and I've no doubt I will try them, especially if they purport to give me the kind of high I am looking for.

Biggiro


----------



## Evad

You're paying 5x the price for someone just to take these powders (unknown amounts of each and not tell you how much) and put them in a fancy packet, colour it and stamp a picture on it. You are taking the same legal highs I have mentioned just paying 5-10x the price they actually cost for the fancy packaging.


----------



## biggiro

Does anyone know the active ingredients in XXX Diablos?? The extra Strength ones?

Tried those last night, well, half a pill each anyway, they are 500mg pills so pretty big.

Didn't particularly like them  although I didn't find it objectionable, very strong though, but felt no empathy with music, felt trippy but not in anyway energised.
Whatever is in them is very different to either the red or white doves and the jax bath salts (sic)
We also have some  the other variety of XXX Diablos, these are a white pill, smaller though than the other ones. Still supposed to be "Very strong".

But in what way do they ingredients vary?

Are they the same as the other bigger Diablos? Just a smaller dose?
Or something entirely different?

Both pills claim to be pips free, but if one is just a weaker version than the other then I'll not bother trying the smaller pills out!

Biggiro


----------



## StoneHappyMonday

^
The question remains, why are you wasting your money on products you are having to guess the ingredients of when you can buy the pure ingredients direct from the web at about 10% of the price??????????????


----------



## biggiro

StoneHappyMonday said:


> ^
> The question remains, why are you wasting your money on products you are having to guess the ingredients of when you can buy the pure ingredients direct from the web at about 10% of the price??????????????



Please read my replies properly, this is a forum to help all, not just one, whether I buy the pills or not is totally immaterial to me wanting to know what is in them., and by doing so, sharing that knowledge with others.

Others do searches trying to learn all they can about the substances out there, do you think I am the only person in the UK buying or trying these pills?

Legal highs are a rapidly growing business, just because you can buy certain of the ingredients that are used in many of the highs on the market does not mean that you know which ingredient is used in any particular pill or powder.
Neither is an informed guess the true answer either, only a proper lab report on specific pills will really tell you what may be in them.

But if you know that Mephelone or methylone or whatever other substance makes up the truly active ingredient, if you find a pill that either suits you or not, should you wish to buy the pure RC chemical, you can maybe have a good idea of which one to buy and which to leave be.

Now I don't know what the main chem is in XXX diablos (500mg tablets) but I know it is not what is in - for instance - white or red doves.

There would be no point me buying by guesswork, some RC chemical that does not produce the effect I might be looking for.

Are you getting the picture yet?

Just because you think it is a bad idea to buy legal pills does not mean that I or others agree with you.

So rather than debating the merits of brand name pills or not, try answering the question or questions asked.

Biggiro


----------



## Evad

From a harm reduction standpoint I think the idea of buying legal high pills with ingredients lists that are completely false seems a bad idea to most of us.


----------



## biggiro

But that is just it, many thousands of people do so every week, of course they are not going to list the true ingredients, they are usually sold as plant food or bath salts to get around certain regulations with regards to drugs and medicines etc.

But if I had not read for instances that due to the strength of xxx diablos, it is wise to only drop a half pill, or the Ivory wave in another instance, user reports basically shouting out big warnings about dosage.
That is most certainly about harm reduction.
Knowing the effect of this pill or that is also about playing safe, does it mix well with alcohol? What if I take it alongside this or that other drug?
Likely side effects?
The various research chems are not without their potential problems and they are well documented.
But just because little is known about the exact makeup of various legal pills on the market, that doesn't or shouldn't make it a taboo subject when trying to research and find out what you can about them.
As reports are collated about them, there might be warnings,sometimes specific ones about about what to avoid.

Probably my last post on here...I give up, I'll look elsewhere for information.


----------



## Evad

it's really hard to get a point through to you isn't it! :D not many people here take the legal high pills as they prefer to buy the pure powders and know (more or less) exactly what they are getting. they are just as easy to obtain and 1/10 of the price. there is no advantage to buying these unknown pills and potions, what can't you see about this? Mephedrone, Methylone, Butylone, MDPV are the main non-piperazine products in these pills, you'd do yourself a lot better reading up on these drugs than looking for specific advice on individual pills.


----------



## theotherside

^^^ Don't give up. People on here, especially older members tend to jump on people who take legal highs with unknown igredients. What they are saying is that their hookups are the real deal, lab tested research chemicals, which makes them safer because they know what they are ingesting. No guessing game like with diablos/doves/etc. No hard feelings people just talk "real" on here.


----------



## Evad

all i've tried to do is to point you in the directions of the chemicals that will cause the effects you want giro, all legal. it will be much easier to advise on a known dose of a known substance than guesswork with pills that change their ingredients without warning.


----------



## biggiro

Sigh, I really do feel I am banging my head against a brick wall, I had no idea this forum was restricted to discussions about methylone/butylone/methedrone/MDPV.

As interested as I am in these legal pills, I am also asking for the benefit of others.
I only got to know of this forum (and others) through a general internet search on the topic I have started.
I'm sure that others do exactly the same too, and do not join up to post their own questions, rather, they read the replies that are already there.
As a point of interest, I have indeed researched (in progress) the other chemicals noted, and have ordered a gram or two of the one that seems likely to give me what I am looking for....butthat does not stop me wanting to know all I can about the legal highs on sale here in the UK.
So far I know for instance, that an LU jax has a different effect to an LU dove, and an AM-HI-CO red dove is different to either.
Just as the Ivory wave is also different, and the experience of the xxx diablo was different again.

Which has what in them I wonder to cause such varying effects?

Would I be better directing my questions to a totally different section of Bluelight?

Biggiro


----------



## technocat

On the subject of legal highs anyone know whats in the ministry pills? there made from the same people that make the london underground doves the only listed ingredients are - Ketones, Dicalcium Phosphate, Magnesium Sterate. Ketones could be anything really so doesnt explain much. Tried one of these over the weekend and there was a nice pleasant buzz off it doesn't really feel like meph would be curious to know whats in these.


----------



## Evad

biggiro said:


> Sigh, I really do feel I am banging my head against a brick wall



I know how you feel mate! :D I have named the drugs you are taking, these magic pills and powders mostly contain those drugs, do you at least understand this? I am not talking about something completely foreign to the pills you hold so dear but the same thing without the marketing bollocks. You are free to discuss them here but I don't think many people buy them as they are TEN TIMES THE PRICE AS THE SAME DRUGS WITHOUT THE FANCY PACKAGING

From what i can tell red doves = overpriced, packaged mephedrone, LU doves = overpriced, packaged butylone (there's different versions of these though so nobody can tell you for sure), Ivory wave = cut to fuck and overpriced MDPV or possibly a new super dangerous cocaine analogue. Selling and marketing unresearched drugs as safe legal highs is often what causes the drugs to come to the attention of the media and thus end in their banning. The companies care very little about what their products do to people and outright lie about their contents.


----------



## biggiro

I don't hold these pills dear to my heart!!!!!

The red doves for instance...why does one single pill keep you going for, what? 8 plus hours? From what I have read on Mephedrone, it's effects, albeit very good! are also fairly short lived, certainly not lasting as long as 8 or 10 hours.
If it was just myself that it happened too I would have put it down to just how it affects me, but it was also the same for the girlfriend and another mate.
Possibly Butylone for the white doves eh? Haven't around to looking up much on that yet, the butylone that is.
I have read that it is geranium oil or something that could be in the extra strong diablos, don't know much about that chem either (as yet) but the effect is certainly different from the other pills.
Any idea for instance about the LU jax? because they are different again from either the red or white doves.

For as long as it remains legal (short lived surely?) I'll continue to buy legal highs....but that doesn't mean buying the packaged, expensive ones!!!!!!!
I'll certainly try the research chems mentioned, well, some of them anyway...won't be going near the ivory wave again though as I don't like it's potential for harm on relatively small doses....

Curious now about the ministry pills that technocat asked about (this doesn't mean I am interested in buying them!!!)

Giro


----------



## biggiro

Last night the girlfriend and myself tried out straight Mephalone, all very good it was too.

Not going into a trip report but we both ingested about 200mg followed about 2 hours later by a similar amount.
Both nice & loved up, and in fact ended out using it more as a sex enhancement thing...which was pretty awesome I might add.
First dose taken at 9pm, sex session approx 4 hours, easily to sleep by about 3am or so.

The point of the brief encapsulation of a trip report is to highlight the difference between Meph and a pill that is 'mused' might contain it.
The red doves, albeit taken in a party atmosphere, were very different, one pill lasted 10+ hours and the urge to move to music was overwhelming. Sleep was a complete no-no.

So I am still hoping someone can perhaps indicate why the red doves are so different.

WE enjoyed the Meph and will certainly take it again, by controlling dosage - or re-dosage I should add - sleep deprivation not a problem, it works great with sex and no doubt will also be first rate in more social surroundings.
But will it keep me dancing all night long? The red doves sure as hell will.

The difference in cost has been thrown repeatedly at me in this thread, but a casual search shows that you can buy meph for what? About a tenner a gram? How much of that gram would be needed to party all night long?
I've seen a site selling this particular brand of red doves for £12 a pair, so that would cost me £6.00 for several hours of partying/dancing whatever.
So price wise I can't see much difference, even if I only need half a gram of meph it is only marginally cheaper at best.
Admittedly I don't know their composition or any of the other pills & powders that masquerade as bath salts or plant food, or the fillers used to make up the bulk.

This thread has had quite a lot of views in a short period of time, if it wasn't a subject of some interest it would not have many views...
Members of this forum may well not be interested in legal party pills, but you don't have to be a member to read the information posted...

Biggiro


----------



## Bearlove

^doves have got a big chance to be some blend of piperazine (bordering on the illegal) - meph is a legal RC that may be nice in small doses BUT has the potential of being highly addictive and if you read some of the horror stories about it - you may think twice before ordering more. 

Cost is nothing - look how much coke is and how long that lasts?  Speed fraction of the price lasts two days longer :D.   You pay for what you like and thats it really.


----------



## biggiro

Bearlove,
The red doves claim to be pips free, I've had other stuff that had pips in them...didn't last half as long, not from a single pill for sure.

I agree about costs though, but on here I've been blasted for paying for a pill when I can get the possible ingredients of said pill for a fraction of the price.

Meph V addiction....are you talking moreish as in, "I'll just do one more line/bomb" ETC, or full on physical addiction?

I'm very much recreational in use, I'm talking a single pill on the weekend rather than go out and get pissed...I hate getting pissed, ie, 12 pints of stella & half a dozen shots...ugh! Not for me!
Several pints yes, but I'm not one for getting hammered.

Ditto pills/powder, Some [lots] love to really rip it up, downing booze along with uppers and downers by the bucket full, small wonder addiction levels to so many substances are so high.

Am I likely to get addicted to something such as Mephadrone on half a gram on the weekend?

This particular site is all about harm reduction, which suits me right down to the ground, if I am going to get "high" then I want to know all I can about whatever it is I am putting into my body, and I want to be sure I can do it as safely as possible.

A drug is a drug regardless of it's legality, but I want to remain within the law, ergo I will take legal highs be they pills from a head shop or RC powders from China...

That's the problem with drugs isn't it? Take a small enough dose and won't affect you, drink a pint of beer and you carry on with your life completely as normal; take a paracetamol with codeine and your headache goes away....
Ok. ignore the paracetamol bit! But if you cane codeine enough you get high, ditto beer and ditto all other drugs, and by doing so you risk potential harm to your health, death being the ultimate harm.

I'm waffling...anyway, the point is, I want to get a little high on the weekends, but I don't want to get addicted to any particular substance...

Biggiro


----------



## Bearlove

I’ve never tried the doves so I really wouldn’t know about the effects but I have had the Jax before (both types - original piperazine ones and the "new" generation 3 (piperazine free) and they both had the same effects :D).  Lets face it if the makers of these pills were so sure of the legality of the ingredients they would say quite openly what they were. 

With costs you pay for what "you" want - yeah if you bought flour, yeast, eggs, and a loaf tin you could make your own bread quite cheaply - question is do you want to?   These legal high pills are a blend of different chemicals that could be bought and mixed at home (way cheaper) but if you don’t know what your doing /accurate scales then is it not easier or safer to just buy the pill.   (like you say its not as if your taking loads of them in a session)

Meph I’m talking about full on addicted (theres now an addicted to Meph thread ) - the people in that probably started out with a half a g at the weekend.  The problem is its so cheap and easily available the chances are you buy more than you need and once you start some find it hard to stop.   

I think that partying safe and partying legal are two separate things to be honest - with the well known illegal party drugs most of them have been around for a while, they have been studied, effects on the body documented etc.   Now these RC's/legal highs are unknown, no studies done on them and some of the short term effects are awful so can you imagine if people use them for a long period of time?


----------



## Evad

mephalone? that's not a drug haha to you mean methylone or mephedrone?


----------



## biggiro

oops! Typo Evad, I mean't mephadrone!

Bearlove,

I agree with all you say, hence the more known about these pills the better, difficult of course as some of them are just so new.
But many of the illegal ones [drugs] are cut with god only knows what, I have no problem with many of them...I only wish to remain legal if at all possible.

I'm personally not the kind to get carried away, but no way would want to get trapped by being unaware's.
For instance, I'm not a smoker, but many kids that start are hooked by the time they have smoked just a few cigarettes, so using the smoker analogy, I don't want to get caught out doing a drug that is going to hook me without me even realising it.

I hope that others who might read threads like this take in the risks and advice being offered, I'm very well aware  of the dangers of having a good time, and will always steer well away from drugs that will lead to the misery of addiction, hence my obsession with either finding out as much info as I can, or of seeing it sensibly collated somewhere easily available for others seeking knowledge....

The makers of these new drugs are not going to list their true ingredients though, because to do so means openly admitting what they are for, and all drugs fall into the category of medicines and so on, so that before they are unleashed on the public at large they have to go through years of exhaustive testing.
We, the users are their guinea pigs...unfortunately, because such testing is never going to take place...can you imagine any government allowing testing on drugs to be used for a recreational reason?
By claiming they are not for human consumption, and actively warning against it, at least superficially, they [I think] believe they can get away with their methods of production and advertising....

No one can really be sure until full lab tests are done, but I would have thought that if they advertise a product as being BZP free, then so it should be, otherwise they leave themselves wide open for prosecution should the authorities test one of their products, if guilty of using a proscribed chemical then everyone down the supply chain are then also open for prosecution.

Biggiro.


----------



## HouseFever

Why do you care so much about these stupid pills? People on here have advised you to stay clear of them, yeah it is up to you if you take them but they all rip off shite.


----------



## biggiro

HouseFever,
Don't you get it yet?
You obviously haven't bothered reading my replies properly.

A couple of people have "dissed" these pills, one has said about how you can get the chemicals in them much cheaper rather than buy them all wrapped up in fancy packaging.

But do you really think that they are just one active chemical?

Do you really believe it is just a case of using something to bind a pill and adding say, Methylone or Mephadrone, giving it a fancy name and becoming a supplier of legal highs?

I've used one example, the red doves, I'm not going to mention the maker of these pills, it's up in one of the previous replies if you want to hunt it down, but this particular - to repeat myself yet again - kept myself, the girlfriend and another mate up dancing for over 10 hours.

Does that sound like a lightweight pill to you? Cost; £8.00, no booze required and water is free, a fucking cheap night out if you ask me.

And I am not just asking these questions for my own benefit!!!!!!!

So far, no one has been able to answer what might be in the pills I've mentioned, guesses haven't really nailed the duration of effect.

It isn't BZP and it lasts too long for it to be mephadrone by itself, but perhaps a chemist has tweaked one of the RC chems in a particular way.

But if it IS Mephadrone, and mephedrone is a dangerously addictive substance, then a forum dedicated to harm reduction is a bloody good place to talk about it and to warn others of it's dangers.

This goes for other pills.

Don't forget, many thousands of people are using these legal highs every week, one or two people on here cannot simply come along and slag them off as either worthless or dangerous without some kind of debate on the issues.

Just because they are currently legal does not mean they are not strong, addictive or dangerous.

Knowing how best to take them or not to take them is important, these pills are not identical after all.

Biggiro


----------



## Shambles

The problem with these pills is that nobody knows what's in them - even the people selling them half the time - and they lie on the ingredients lists. Many "BZP Free" pills have been proved to contain BZP and other piperazines - the label means _nothing_ so don't believe a word of it.

I think the frustration people have with these legals is that they are notoriously slippery regarding ingredients and have a bad reputation for lying about their products and changing the (secret) recipes constantly to avoid legal troubles. Asking about Pill X is a bit like me saying I have some white powder and if you snort it it makes you feel great for a while but shitty the next day. What's the best way for me to take this powder? It's just guesswork cos it could be anything - same with these legals. We don't know what drug/drugs they contain. Let alone if they are safe to take.

I believe Geranamine is a popular ingredient at the moment so maybe try to research that as it's likely to be in at least some of your pills, but very little is known about it. From the duration, it sounds like a decent pipz blend to me though.


----------



## HouseFever

I have read your post, and I do get it, actually I don't get it.Not a lot of people (in my circle anyway) go anywhere near those pills, I just can't get my head around why you care what is in a shitty little pill. For one, nobody on here knows what is in these pills, only the manufactures really know. There are chemical after chemical that are put in these pills and they don't share the information.


----------



## Evad

biggiro said:


> Do you really believe it is just a case of using something to bind a pill and adding say, Methylone or Mephadrone, giving it a fancy name and becoming a supplier of legal highs?



yes, that is exactly what the case is!



> It isn't BZP and it lasts too long for it to be mephadrone by itself, but perhaps a chemist has tweaked one of the RC chems in a particular way.



the people making these pills are not chemists, they are getting the ingredients from the same place the people selling the pure powders are. it's pure profiteering, it's in their interests to keep the ingredients secret so people can't make the same mix themselves for much cheaper.


----------



## Bearlove

Dont forget that BZP is just one piperazine which by itself is imho rubbish - no nice effects as such just a dirty speedy/jittery feeling which keeps you awake.  Start mixing it with any of the others and the effects become stronger and start to mimic other drugs (pills, speed etc) - but none of them match the feelings of the "real" drug. 

Yes it’s as easy as getting some RC's together - mixing them with a binding agent and pressing pills, add some fancy packaging/name and bingo!   Now what RC is used is another matter - nobody knows for sure what is in them except the manufacturer and if they don’t say on the packaging (so they don’t incriminate themselves) then anyone else would be guessing.      

If you like them then that’s great, like you say muck cheap and legal but you cant really expect anyone to know for certain what they contain.  If your taking some unknown chemical then your taking a risk, take small amounts, watch your fluid intake, don’t forget to rest if your up dancing all night etc 

I think it’s a bit pointless to ask people to guess the chemicals in a pill though.


----------



## Bearlove

Shambles mentions above about Geranamine - that was the main active ingredient in the fake pills I posted on Pillreports 

www.pillreports.com/index.php?page=display_pill&id=17374


----------



## poparopaliss

Jesus lads you're giving biggiro a fairly rough time

This is a harm reduction site, plenty of people who come on here take these legal pills so whats the problem in doing a bit of research? He simply wants to know what chemicals are in these things

If someone comes on here who is thinking of taking these pills, it would be a great source of info for them so they can make an informed decision. Fair enough buying the pure powder forms may be a better option but for someone who doesn't use online vendors it would be helpful for them to know what their buying in the headshops


----------



## biggiro

Shambles,
Perhaps it is a BZP blend then....didn't get any comedown off it though, unless you count gurning and jaw clenching. not forgetting short lived insomnia of course!

I'm told that the extra large XXX diablos have geranium oil in them, maybe they do, tried them and didn't suit my needs, more of a trippy head fuck with them...for us at least.

Housefever sneers at them as 'shitty little pills'...a useful comment that eh?

So far, with the ones I have taken at any rate, they have not proved to be shitty in any way at all.
Quite the reverse, the 'so called' all new lu jax we found suited us very well indeed, neither of us suffered any bad come downs from then, the same with their version of doves, regardless of what may be in them, they proved for us to be a very sociable and friendly pill, boosted quite nicely by a small amount of alcohol.
The red doves much stronger, instinctively don't want alcohol and if dancing is your bag then phew!
No comedowns with any of those listed.

Maybe it is us and the way in which we take them, but 'shitty' they are not.

Another thing to take into consideration is that I just can't stop myself debating on bloody forums!!!
On another one I have to "swim", quite enjoy that as I can have fun with my alter ego ;-]


----------



## biggiro

Oh, if I am saying geranium and it is in fact geranamine, then my apologies for the mistake.


----------



## HouseFever

poparopaliss said:


> ? He simply wants to know what chemicals are in these things



That is the whole bloody problem, as nobody knows. It is just going around in circles.


----------



## Shambles

poparopaliss said:


> This is a harm reduction site, plenty of people who come on here take these legal pills so whats the problem in doing a bit of research? He simply wants to know what chemicals are in these things



So does everyone else. That's the problem - the manufacturers won't say and change the recipe every five minutes anyway. What you buy as a "Diablo" this month may not contain the same ingredients as one you buy next month. In both cases nobody knows what they are taking or if it's safe to take. Some batches have given people some pretty horrific effects but they just change the ingredients or the brand name and carry on selling them.

The best harm reduction can offer is not to use these products as nobody knows what's in them. If you do take them, then start low and don't use them too often cos we don't even know the short-term risks let alone the long-term risks. It's not about giving Giro a hard time, it's about trying to point out that these products are not what they seem and are best avoided.



biggiro said:


> Oh, if I am saying geranium and it is in fact geranamine, then my apologies for the mistake.



It is made from geranium oil and is also known as DMAA, I believe. It's widely used at the moment so is likely in some of your pills. Possibly. But who knows?


----------



## StoneHappyMonday

biggiro said:


> Legal highs are a rapidly growing business, just because you can buy certain of the ingredients that are used in many of the highs on the market does not mean that you know which ingredient is used in any particular pill or powder.
> Neither is an informed guess the true answer either, only a proper lab report on specific pills will really tell you what may be in them.
> 
> But if you know that Mephelone or methylone or whatever other substance makes up the truly active ingredient, if you find a pill that either suits you or not, should you wish to buy the pure RC chemical, you can maybe have a good idea of which one to buy and which to leave be.



Ok...let's take this slowly....these are your words....



> just because you can buy certain of the ingredients that are used in many of the highs on the market does not mean that you know which ingredient is used in any particular pill or powder



BINGO! The point, the whole point, and nothing but the point. 

You want to get high legally, but don't know which chemical to take. 

Vendor A sells them all, in 99.8% pure form, cheaply, each chemical clearly marked for contents.

Vendor B sells them all, mixed up with other chemicals, in brightly coloured packages with misleading tables of ingredients or no list of ingredients at all.

Harm reduction website BL *would be fucking mad* if it offered any other advice at all apart from *do not buy from B*. 



> Neither is an informed guess the true answer either, only a proper lab report on specific pills will really tell you what may be in them.



So why are you here asking people to guess? 



> But if you know that Mephelone or methylone or whatever other substance makes up the truly active ingredient,



What? You mean like in the 99.8% mephedrone or methylone sold at 10% of the price by other vendors?



> if you find a pill that either suits you or not,



This is the enormity of your totally illogical approach. You start from scratch. You want to enjoy some legal chemicals. 

The sane approach. Check BL website for others experiences, take an educated guess at which described chemical bests suits your desires and buy a test dose from Vendor A of the pure chem.

The insane approach. Go straight to Vendor B, grab a whole load of different brightly coloured packages containing uncertain and impure chems, then come to BL website asking for information nobody has so you might be able to guess from this bunch of unknown, impure chems which pure chem to buy.

Your posts are madness. Its easy to see why you came across as a troll promoting these things at first. Of course you're not a troll. You are just stubbornly stupid.


----------



## biggiro

Oooh, a reply to get my teeth into!!!!

I will reply at length, taking each of your points into consideration, but please, no stupid insults about me being a troll or stubbornly stupid, I take offence at that and would hope that site moderators also take note...


Biggiro


----------



## Shambles

Mods will deal with personal insults if required but you need to report (
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




) any posts you consider to be personally offensive, Giro. As a rule, unless it's way over the top it's probably better to rise above it.


----------



## StoneHappyMonday

biggiro said:


> Oooh, a reply to get my teeth into!!!!
> 
> I will reply at length, taking each of your points into consideration, but please, no stupid insults about me being a troll or stubbornly stupid, I take offence at that and would hope that site moderators also take note...
> 
> 
> Biggiro



It wasn't an insult. I said you aren't a troll. And you are being stubbornly stupid. That's my definition of persistently illogical anyway.


----------



## biggiro

StoneHappyMonday,

I was going to have fun arguing with you, I enjoy this kind of thing, oh, thanks for clarifying re - 'persistantly illogical' by the way...
But in doing so I'll only be saying things I've already said.

I suppose at some point proper tests will be done on some of these chemicals, but don't be fooled into believing that the so called 'pure powders' are as pure as they claim, they are not produced in the UK are they, but from China, I somehow doubt that Quality Control is very strictly observed.

For me, if it is accepted that we can never be sure of exactly what is in the various pills, and given that people will continue to take them in increasing numbers (prohibition notwithstanding of course) then rather than simply saying, "Oh, don't take them." At least advise on how not to take them.
Otherwise the only advise a harm reduction site should give would be, "Don't take drugs." period.
Because to do so is to break the law and damage your health.

I don't know the truth in how fickle the producers of these pills and powders are, to do so would mean actually knowing the individuals concerned.

I understand why the true ingredients are not listed, but can't be bothered to reiterate it again for the umteenth time.

Many of the people trying the various legal highs are not those necessarily with a lot of experience of taking drugs of the illegal variety, but are drawn to them because they 'ARE' legal.
Perhaps best guesses as to content is all that can be hoped for at present, maybe it is true that the recipe's change from batch to batch.....

Maybe I should start a thread somewhere on 'trip reports and observations for legal highs' Perhaps one is already in place, that might be a better place to find the kind of information I am looking for, rather than arguing pointlessly in this thread...

Biggiro.


----------



## HouseFever

Maybe, everyone on here helped you out as much as they possibly could, and you just don't understand. At the end of the day you are asking questions that are near enough impossible to answer. Why would tests ever be done on these, not body really does them, you say millions of people do these, when they don't, as they are shit and pointless. You get a better buzz when you eat a Boost  guarana. Why start another thread in trip reports, so another few hundred people can guess what is in a shitty little, pointless legal high pill.


----------



## Shambles

I wouldn't say all legal high pills are shitty - many folks here enjoy meph, M1 etc and those are common ingredients in these pills. The issue for me is more that these mystery pills are inherently dangerous as the ingredients are basically unknown and constantly changing.

Giro makes a reasonable point that none of us truly _know_ that that gram of meph we just bought is actually 99.9% pure or whatever - the recent and tragic 2C-B-fly/Bromo-dragonfly mix-up demonstrates that - but at least we can use a test kit to be reasonably sure that what's in the baggie is as labelled. You can't really do that with these unknown pills though cos you have nothing to compare the results to.


----------



## HouseFever

What is in the pills can be good sometimes, but I can see no positive things, what so ever in necking one, not knowing what the devious money hungry people want to out in it. I can't really understand why biggiro wants to know so much about something that is so lame.


----------



## Shambles

I can understand the desire to stay within the law and there's absolutely nothing wrong with that but I must admit I don't really understand the desire to use unknown pills rather than deal with the active ingredients themselves. I suppose brand names sell just as they do in other realms though.


----------



## Bearlove

Is this not the same thinking as the thousands of street level pills bought each week (with the assumption that they are MDMA) people talk about "stamps" which is exactly the same as brand names.   At least with the shop bought "legal high" pills the user can at least know what kind of high they are going to expect week after week.   IF everyone who enjoyed these  "legal pills" did as Biggiro is doing - that is buying them from a shop and doing a bit of research of what they are taking" instead of just buying x pill on the street the real MDMA market wouldn’t be as fkd what it is now.

Look at it this way - Biggiro enjoys taking (legal) Dove's - and says wow these are great, was high for 10 hours - its no different to somebody on Pillreports saying - Wow I took a Diamond, was high for 10 hours.  

So Biggiro is curious to the contents of “Dove” – if this wasn’t a legal high and was tested as an MD./MD.. compound then we would probably talk about it for months – ooh bit trippy – probably MDA – you were awake all night – high Speed – no empathy – MDEA etc etc.  

IF people can’t understand that there are two different types of pills now
A) Piperazine/legal RC’s 
B) MDMA or its many other forms 

And understand that both lots have a place on the market then were screwed!


----------



## Shambles

I'd say the difference is that you can test "ecstasy" pills and know what you are taking to an extent. At least with ecstasy you know that the chances are you'll either be getting MDxx or pipz and can verify which one you get. You can't really do that with branded legal pills. Plus they keep changing the recipe so they're pretty inconsistent - even if you take a certain brand and enjoy it there's no reason to believe the next time you buy it it will have similar effects.

The recent "Ivory Wave" product seems to be a case in point - initial reports were of it being seriously potent stuff. Within weeks users are reporting that they are now getting completely different effects (if any effects) from the exact same product. Legal high dealers seem to have even less morals than illegal high dealers


----------



## HouseFever

London Underground Jax (Strong Pseudo X.T.C)

These new legal highs from London Underground were originally developed as a legal alternative to ecstasy.

Jax (short for Union Jack, which is the symbol on the pill) are specifically formulated to manipulate your brain's sensitivity to various naturally occurring chemicals, such as noradrenaline, serotonin and dopamine. 

Through use of ecstasy precursors, Jax closely mimics the feeling that you can achieve from a good clean E, (no other pills do this), however it is unlike E which achieves this effect by manipulating the chemical balance in your brain, leaving you depleted and depressed or even addicted.

Jax are thought to cause an increased receptor affinity to those same chemicals, meaning that while the same high may occur your brain's chemical balance remains unaltered, so no more Tuesday blues, no flat-feeling comedown and best of all no addiction or long-term damage.

A word of warning however - Jax are aimed at the experienced clubber and were originally designed as a replacement to assist people coming off E. Jax are strong, very strong. If you weigh less than 70kg it is advised that you only take half a pill. Jax comes in packs of 2 and are designed for the second pill to be used a second top-up dose - DO NOT DOUBLE DROP! Jax are the original one-pill ecstasy replacement for those who seek more.

These extra strength Jax contain one dose per pill, with 150mg benzylpiperazine and 75mg triflouromethylpiperazine. May act as a CNS stimulant, may cause mood elevation, elevated heart rate and short-term insomnia.

It is recommended that you drink plenty of water when consuming Bolts. Avoid mixing with alcohol. Do not consume with any medicines, drugs, or other products containing BZP. Do not use if you have a heart or liver defect, high blood pressure or mental illness. Not suitable during pregnancy or for lactating mothers.

Ingredients:

150mg BZP, 75mg TFMPP, standardised nutmeg extract, synthetic equivalent of Piper nigrum extract, dicalcium phosphate, magnesium stearate.


----------



## Bearlove

Forget the "ecstasy" pills though and look at the majority of the pills sold/consumed in the UK in the last few years (all piperazines).   IF everyone who enjoyed the pips were savvy enough as biggiro and refused to buy them at street level and just bought online/headshop would the real "ecstasy" pill scene be as bad?  (I honestly think No)

We have moved on so far from ecstasy (MDMA) pills though - now "Ecstasy" is the feeling and not the content?  

Legal high sellers have less morals for sure = they know what they are selling but hide behind stupid lables/plant food/not for human consumption etc - Illegal dealers have no clue (street level, majority) and just sell what people buy - they think they are trading in E (mdma) and know no other. 

I see this as Biggiro is holding his hands up and saying - I dont care the legality of the substance - I loved it!   It did this, that, other to me = what do you think it was?


----------



## Shambles

I think Giro is actually quite concerned about the legality of his DOC hence the desire to use these products, Bear. We also don't really allow "What did I take?" threads as there's simply no way of knowing what somebody has taken. Chances are that it was a pipz blend like the one HouseFever quoted above but it's really only going to be guesswork as we all know that the ingredients lists are often pure fantasy 

PS: If that ingredient list is accurate then these pills are kinda illegal already or will be very soon.


----------



## HouseFever

I think biggiro does care of the legality of the product. I think he cares quite a lot. With no offence meant to be caused, it sounds like he is a very sensible person, dipping his hands in to the drug scene and being very cautious about it. 

Doves used to be ethylone with BZP. then they used methylone, and now they use butylone (I think) with some cathinones thrown in.


----------



## Bearlove

Nah Shambles I agree with you 100% mate - its just seems like this thread could have been nipped in the bud about 2 pages ago (EG nobody can say for sure what’s in your pills=thread closed).   I’m sure that I actually reported biggiro as being a troll when I first spotted this thread (no offence BG) - but if we actually enforced the "what did I take" rule then surely the - MDMA around, what pills are good and even the ketamine section  would be closed or modded to remove any pill/chemical not reagent tested or users "speculation" based on effects only.   

Its almost as if legal pills (shop bought) are deemed as some dirty evil pill whereas legal pills (street pills) are discussed quite freely and in depth? 

Surely for everyone involved in the pill scene IF those who enjoyed the legal high route (Piperazines etc) refused to buy them on the street (deemed as illegal)  and only bought them online/shop  then the street dealers would be selling MDMA?   

I say let the legal/piperazine lovers buy there drugs online or over the counter – those who enjoy the illegal drugs like MDMA buy from dealers.   Surely if we could separate the market the better it would be for everyone?    At the moment we have people looking for MDMA buying piperazines/legal highs from a street vendor and vice versa. 

Arrrrghhh – piperazine/stupidity/greed has fucked the scene though !


----------



## HouseFever

I thought he was trolling as well. This thread pissed me off like no other.


----------



## Shambles

It's a fair point that I'm kinda contradicting myself when I say no "What did I take?" threads and continue to post in a four page thread on that very subject, Bear. As it's mostly evolved into a more general debate on the virtues or otherwise of legal high products I'm using that as my excuse 

It's a nice idea that pipz peepz could buy their pills legally in headshops and the rest of us could buy yummy MDMA pills from dealers but realistically it's just not going to happen for many reasons. For a start pipz are already technically illegal without prescription from what I can tell and the loophole that allows them to be sold (sort of) legally will be closed at the end of the year when a more blanket ban (along with GBL) comes in. The profit margins on pipz are huge so there's little reason for dealers who are only in it for the money to sell MDMA (if they could even get hold of any at the moment) and so few "ecstasy" users seem to even care what they take as long as they're fucked up for a night and fucked over for a few days afterwards that there's little reason why a dealer would bother to go to the effort of sourcing better drugs for them


----------



## Bearlove

Yeah definitely mate - so if we can’t 

A) Talk about "what did we take" in any great depth 
B) Play Guess the chemical (as it serves no purpose/against harm reduction)
C) Be arsed incase this is a troll thread
Should we not just simply close it? 

Lets face it the whole point of this thread is a user (BigG) has taken a legal high (blended pill) and liked them - he has asked what’s in them - and the bottom line is NOBODY KNOWS.  Going over and over it is pointless - the RC market changes week on week, different blends are being used and effects from person to person vary so much it’s an impossible scenario for us to say what one users experience was caused by. 

Legal Dance pills should have the ingredients stamped quite clearly on the packet - if they don’t then you are taking a pill that has the potential to be as contaminated/adulterated as any illegal street pill = no "safer".  

Like Ive said a few times in these threads - fucked up and loved up is not the same, once people can tell the difference then maybe things will improve?   (aka wishful thinking, sorry  my dreads are stuck in my asscrack and Im off to bed) 

Bear


----------



## muttonchops

Just read through some of this thread.  biggiro your blatently some kind of online legal highs pill seller.  That is all.


----------



## YaniCZka

Well there are plenty of legal pills or party powders, obviously without ingrediets stated on them. But still people are sometimes able to say what they are (eg. Mitzees and LU doves - general agreement is butylone etc.). 
Very funny to read how some people here called Biggiro stupid but they were saying that mephedrone or methylone got him high for 10 hours. 
If one pill lasts for 10 hours, without making one sick and bad hangover, it should not be called shitty pill. Try to count how much mephedrone would one need to be high / fucked up for 10 hours. Seems over 1g. Which is deffo not safe amount. Not to mention that if one goes to party, it is much harder to get proper amount of powder right.
Biggiro thanks for the tip, I will deffo be trying those.


----------



## brokenbrain

^By the time you try them...if you really felt like it, then the cunting company who make them will have changed the ingredients anyway....its just as likely next time to have rats blood and paracetemol in


----------



## HouseFever

YaniCZka said:


> Very funny to read how some people here called Biggiro stupid but they were saying that mephedrone or methylone got him high for 10 hours.



You obviously did't read the thread.


----------



## biggiro

muttonchops said:


> Just read through some of this thread.  biggiro your blatently some kind of online legal highs pill seller.  That is all.



Muttonchops....what the hell would be the point of coming on here trying to promote myself as a dealer in legal highs?
Have I mentioned a source for you to go to to buy stuff from me?
Perhaps drugs have made you totally paranoid....



Mmm....well that was an interesting series of replies, although the thread may have mutated, the debate about legal highs was interesting to read.

Having tried several different pills, powders, everything does seem to have a different effect.

Mephedrone was very good, the girlfriend thought so too, and likened it to the closest thing she has tried so far to MDMA.

The opinion here seems to be that I am mad keen on  the legal pill, and that I LOVE DOVES!!!...but I have only taken a single, solitary 'Red Dove' and started this thread because of the prolonged effect of that particular pill, on myself, the girlfriend and another male friend.

Another person who I didn't know had taken 2 and a half of these pills, almost 48 hours later he still couldn't sleep and looked, very, very battered.
We were talking to the 'medics' at the Glade festival this year, and they had far more problems with people on the legal highs than on the illegal ones.

Regardless of whether you may feel that these highs are shit, they are certainly strong and very easy to abuse and come badly unstuck on.

Housefevers description of the list of ingredients for the LU jax are those of the older ones, the new ones are supposedly BZP free, and I am not trying to say that they are definitely BZP free, merely that they are claimed to be so.
In conversation with the guy who owned the stall for legal highs, and I've now got fairly friendly with him, he is struggling to keep up with demand for the various legal highs he sells, lets face it, if you want a high, you can now get it delivered to your doorstep by the postman.

Went shopping yesterday and bought the girlfriend a Halloween outfit...a big name high street store, and lo and behold, behind the counter a big rack of legal highs...lots and lots of pretty pills, along with a big range of different strength Salvia too....

Legal highs are readily available to all, and not just to those that prefer the illegal variety.

And don't forget, it won't be too long before a great many of the so called legal highs join the ranks of the illegal ones....

I read of highs that feel 'clean' or somehow 'dirty' but if the market for the legal highs is a new type of user, ie, people like me who prefer to stay within the law, they are not going to have done anything to compare it to, they will only know of the effect as the high you get off this pill or that one.
And if they also have the sense to research these pretty pills they are going to find their searches directed to threads like this one on various forums, hopefully they will find sensible advice and warnings by doing so.

Biggiro


----------



## muttonchops

No you haven't mentioned any sources, but you certainly have mentioned brands.  I'm not saying you are a vendor, rather, someone with vested interests in one of the companies producing the pills.

when challenged you keep on suggesting to people (including me) that drugs have made us "totally paranoid...".  This only reaffirms my allegations. :D


----------



## biggiro

Lol, I could say the same about your own replies!!

I sure as fuck don't need to come on here and hype up legal highs, I've personally taken note of info made on this thread and have now tried Mephedrone and would at the moment agree that it is better than the pills I have tried, especially where a 'feelgood' empathy thing is what is looked for.
But it is no use mentioning a particular pill and it's effects if you don't also mention the brand name, otherwise how the hell is anyone going to know what pill you are talking about.


You are welcome to your opinion, but you are also well off the mark....

Biggiro


----------



## HouseFever

After taking Mephedrone, did you gather your findings and place them into a graph for analysis?


----------



## biggiro

Haven't gone into a graph for sure, have considered doing a trip report, but this isn't the thread for it.
Found a small dose -150mg - was good for sex, but that was taken in our room, no other outside influences, didn't feel specifically aroused, simply 'had a go at sex' to see if it made a difference....and ohhh yes, it certainly did....
A 2nd trial done on the town, a larger dose - approx 250mg eyeballed - proved very empathic, a really good high, girlfriend thought it very similar to MDMA.
Going clubbing this weekend and will try it again.

I rather think that your circumstances dictate how the high will go, but can only speak for myself and only two trials prove nothing.

Addiction is a worry of course, but if Mephedrone is a frequently used chemical in many of the legal highs, how dangerous will addiction prove with these pills?

From all I've found out so far, and I've still so much to learn, for anyone trying legal highs because they are on sale in all major high streets....beware!!

It's easy to warn against substance abuse, but people rarely listen to good advice do they?

With alcohol you have a couple of drinks and feel great, therefore you have a few more because you feel it can only get better...but it never does, does it?  However, with pills, one pill may get you high, 2 pills may get you fucked, 3 pills and more?......
It's so easy to swallow a little pill, or sniff a little line, and way easier to get seriously fucked up than it is on booze....

But there are pluses, We went out - as mentioned earlier - last weekend, just out in town, now so far I've only done happy pills in either a festival environment or at home, or maybe at home then popped over the local for social ambience before coming back home. 
In town I was high rather than pissed and really noticed the difference in the way the atmosphere developed.
We were alert, not fogged with alcohol...loads of smiling people early on, then as the night progresses the smiles fade, people are still having a good time but you can sense the way things can go wrong and fun can change to violence.
end of the night and people are ratted of their faces, girls can barely stand up, arguments happening as drunken people spill out of the bars and clubs.
We are alert and sober, still high and happy and not remotely violent or argumentative, and I've noticed the same thing in environments where alcohol is a minor factor rather than a major one.
The girlfriend has always maintained the same thing, whether at raves or all night clubs, drugs, legal or otherwise cause less of a social problem than alcohol, and yes, of course there are those who are fucked and in need of medical assistance due to abuse, but booze is usually a factor in that too...

Funny old world isn't it?

Biggiro.


----------



## Shambles

We'll turn you to the joys of real drugs so you can leave that nasty alcohol shit behind yet, Giro 

Really is an eye-opener being around drinkers whilst alert and fuelled by less stupid-inducing substances, huh?


----------



## biggiro

You've got that right shambles, you really have, being alert and high is much better than being pissed....a very genuine eye opener.
Although I had already come to that conclusion, re, drugs v alcohol, being in the thick of it in town really highlighted it.

Biggiro


----------



## vecktor

Lo and behold the scales fell from his eyes....

and he saw most British people in a typical town centre of a friday and saturday night are just stupid wankers.
Any country that regard the former moron Jade goody as a positive role model is deeply fucked...


----------



## biggiro

Wish I could disagree with you in regards to Jade Goody...though she did much to redeem herself when dying of cancer, her campaign was responsible for many thousands of young women getting cervical cancer smears...but in life I loathed her, a stupid, cruel, bigoted bully..

The scales fell from my eyes some time ago though, not that I hadn't been involved in drugs before, albeit more in the form of helping my girlfriend kick a big K habit rather than using them myself.

When I'd go out in town I was just another drinker, though I was never one for going out and getting smashed.
Of course I always knew how dangerous a busy town centre is on Friday and Saturday nights as a result of booze, but one thing I hadn't realised was the difference in atmospheres where drugs and alcohol were concerned.
One is generally happy and the other leary dangerous and rowdy.

Time for work!

Biggiro


----------



## biggiro

On another drug forum I found this reply to basically the same question I asked here at the start of the thread 
This was the kind of answer I have been looking for, it isn't all-conclusive, merely a thoughtful reply that also gives a small amount of specific information.

Quote; "Butylone is reported to be in Doves and Summer Daze by London Underground according to St Georges toxicolgy unit in London, tested samples came from amnesty bins and seizures at festivals.

They also report Speed Rush products were all found on analysis to contain BZP, TFMPP and DPB (dibenzylpiperazine) despite having stickers declaring them BZP free. Neuroblast and head candy reported to contain “D2PM” (Dipheny-2-pyrrolidinemethanol)

You can get info on capsule analysis via a site called TICTAC but believe you need to pay for this but sometimes you can get info released from this site through other sources, worth a google.

In response to terrapin flyer, the vendors aren't able to state what's in many legal highs due to the laws such as medicine act unless they state not for human consumption and what with all the media hype over some of the RC's at present, I'm not suprised they don't want to admit to some of these substances being in them-let's look at what happened with BZP. Wouldn't it be lovely if we could transform our drugs policy and response to how we deal with new drug trends to allow vendors to be able to include harm reduction info aswell as the contents, with items such as dosage etc so less people would get into bother when experimenting as no doubt people will continue to do!" End quote.

A good reply I think, he doesn't slag off or sneer at legal highs, he simply tells what he knows.

Biggiro


----------



## coast

Retracting post


----------



## HouseFever

biggiro said:


> On another drug forum I found this reply to basically the same question I asked here at the start of the thread
> This was the kind of answer I have been looking for, it isn't all-conclusive, merely a thoughtful reply that also gives a small amount of specific information.
> 
> Quote; "Butylone is reported to be in Doves and Summer Daze by London Underground according to St Georges toxicolgy unit in London, tested samples came from amnesty bins and seizures at festivals.
> 
> They also report Speed Rush products were all found on analysis to contain BZP, TFMPP and DPB (dibenzylpiperazine) despite having stickers declaring them BZP free. Neuroblast and head candy reported to contain “D2PM” (Dipheny-2-pyrrolidinemethanol)
> 
> You can get info on capsule analysis via a site called TICTAC but believe you need to pay for this but sometimes you can get info released from this site through other sources, worth a google.
> 
> In response to terrapin flyer, the vendors aren't able to state what's in many legal highs due to the laws such as medicine act unless they state not for human consumption and what with all the media hype over some of the RC's at present, I'm not suprised they don't want to admit to some of these substances being in them-let's look at what happened with BZP. Wouldn't it be lovely if we could transform our drugs policy and response to how we deal with new drug trends to allow vendors to be able to include harm reduction info aswell as the contents, with items such as dosage etc so less people would get into bother when experimenting as no doubt people will continue to do!" End quote.
> 
> A good reply I think, he doesn't slag off or sneer at legal highs, he simply tells what he knows.
> 
> Biggiro




Every single substance that was listed in that text where all mentioned by people in this thread about 100 times.


----------



## biggiro

but not collated in quite that way, but in an odd aside here and there, and NOT all of the specific pills mentioned, nor where the tests and results came from, or where you might find actual information.
LU doves WERE said to be rumoured to contain Butylone, but not where that information pertained from, and I don't recall reading anything about speed rush products, nor neuroblast or head candy containing D2PM nor have I read anything about a site called 'tictac' either.

Biggiro


----------



## Danny Weed

I have took a few of them legal pills and i absolutely hate them, but i was looking for an MDMA like experience so i propably had different expectations. The worst of the lot in my opinion are 'Beanz' they contain MBZP and it was one of the worst nights of my life after just one cap.

This thread is a good idea. If someone is thinking of buying any of these pills, atleast they might get some sort of idea whats in them so they can do a bit of research before taking them.


----------



## biggiro

Danny Weed said:


> I have took a few of them legal pills and i absolutely hate them, but i was looking for an MDMA like experience so i propably had different expectations. The worst of the lot in my opinion are 'Beanz' they contain MBZP and it was one of the worst nights of my life after just one cap.
> 
> This thread is a good idea. If someone is thinking of buying any of these pills, atleast they might get some sort of idea whats in them so they can do a bit of research before taking them.




Danny,
That's the reason I started this thread, and amongst all the replies having a go at me there is some good info.
I was told to try Mephedrone through this thread, did so and found it very good.

The girlfriend has taken loads of MDMA in the past, ditto her mates, we went out to a club in Bristol for an all night Halloween party, Girlfriend rates Mephedrone as very similar to MDMA, gave her friends a gel cap each (300mg) and they also thought the same thing.
I can only use their experience to compare to MDMA as I've not taken it myself, but they loved it and thought it very similar.

This thread has also highlighted that many of the legal pills on sale are made up of the research chemicals that can be obtained on the net, Mephedrone being one of them.

Biggiro


----------



## Evad

get some gelcaps and mix your own pills, you should be able to find one that suits you even better than the off the shelf ones with some experimentation.
welcome to bluelight :D



krisperry said:


> biggiro what brand are the red doves. I know I'm not supposed to ask for brands, PM me please.



he mentions it earlier in the thread, it's ok to mention brands



			
				biggiro said:
			
		

> I now know who produces the red doves.... AM=HI-CO!!


----------



## Shambles

Many of the legal pills contain pipz which last a lot longer than meph/M1/B1 et all. Most probably contain a few different chems but the recipies change regularly. Maybe we need a "Make your own legal high caps recipe thread" :D


----------



## brokenbrain

krisperry said:


> I think it is quite a useful post.
> 
> I recently purchased some butylone, methylone and mephedrone. Although i liked all of them, it was a pain weighing every dose and very inconvenient if you are going out. Sometimes is handier just to get a pill.
> 
> Also if you like a particular brand of pill, even if you know the ingredients, you will never know the ratios of one chemical to another


You don't need to weigh the fuckers out, all water soluble. Get 3 containers, say herb jar size like in supermarkets, put in a known amount of water and a known amount of power. So 1g in 30ml = 100mg in every 3ml. Take out an oral syringe and measure out the dose of each and put into a drink. I find that alcohol drastically improves absorbtion, although maybe you wouldn't. Drink, get fucked up.:D


----------



## Shambles

*cough* HR *cough*


----------



## Delsyd

Why arent all of you gobbeling up aMT like its your job?


----------



## Shambles

Who says we aren't, Delsyd? *gobblegobblegobblegobblegobble* :D

Don't know whether the relative lack of easy-to-acquire aMT here is a good thing in a way. It's less toxic than meph (and probably many other "legal high" drugs in the UK) but it's also a _loooooong_ trip that probably wouldn't suit many, unfortunately. I would happily eat a lot more aMT than I do but - despite being legal - it's use is nowhere not at all widespread and not is it especially easy to find, sadly 

Or not sadly depending on how you look at it, I suppose.


----------



## brokenbrain

^Because no cunt will tell me where to get AMT from.
Right thats it I'm going on a big fucking web trawl to find some. Fuck GBL, bring the AMT I need it.

Also Shambles what are you on about me being non-HR? If you measure it my way, then you can work out nice easy blends and its free, unlike paying through the nose for some scales that actually work.


----------



## Shambles

I refer you to...


*NSFW*: 





brokenbrain said:


> Drink, get fucked up.:D


----------



## brokenbrain

Last I heard tea, coffee and perchance alcohol products were *legal highs*, therefore coming under the term LEGALHowever Kava is non-legal and I wish I had some of it, even if its weak as fuck compared to GBL

Anyway the term "get fucked up" is entirely up to the individual: to wit, my definition is somewhat different than Mugabes


----------



## biggiro

Now I'm curious.....
What is aMT, what are its effects, similarities to other highs and average length of trip?

Oh, and what are it's dangers?

Biggiro


----------



## Bella Figura

AMT info

ps - UTFSE


----------



## Treacle

I'll tell you what, BB; aMT is an excellent anti-depressant, and it gets you fucked at the same time (in higher doses). It's certainly a good substitute for booze and G. The afterglow lasts for days, at least.


----------



## biggiro

Are there research chemicals that shouldn't be mixed together?

For instance there is one thread detailing the guy's experience on MDPV mixed with Meph...he had a great time, but would that be considered generally dumb-ass and not to be recommended?
What about combo's of the other RC's out there, butylone-Mephedrone or mephedrone-Methylone? Or any other combination you can think up.

As these research chemicals are easily obtainable online, no doubt people will experiment with them...hopefully not frying their brains in the process...

Biggiro


----------



## Evad

meph and MDPV seems a little dangerous and I wouldn't recommend it myself. A lot of people seem to find mephedrone + methylone or butylone + methylone and similar mixes better than the sum of their parts though.


----------



## Shambles

MDPV + any other stims (meph/M1/B1 etc) = bad idea.
Meph + M1/B1 = bad idea for your heart but good fun.
B1 + M1 = not tried but supposed to be pretty good.
Pipz + anything = depends on the pipz and dose.


----------



## biggiro

krisperry said:


> Yeah to be fair we did this last time when we were just staying in the house, but its not so easy to take with you



The idea of dissolving it in water and measuring it out accordingly seems a good idea.
As for taking it out with you.....

Well, why not use empty popper bottles? Or something similar?

They are quite small and easy enough to carry a few with you, not a lot of good if you don't also have said empty bottles lying round of course! 8)8)

Biggiro.


----------



## rizlagrrl

*Mephedrone -  "Shake 'n' Vac"??*

So I went to the headshop today and asked for mephedrone. They had a new guy at the counter, and he looked confused for a sec, and then said 'oh! you mean shake 'n' vac, right?' Well, I've noticed the drone they sell there says 'shake n vac' on the packet, so I tell the guy yeah, that's what I mean. He says, 'We don't call it mephedrone cos we put other stuff in too, that's why it costs more.' I ask what stuff, and he says lots of things, including (some product name I can't remember) to 'help it go through your body more clean like'. I say fine and take it.

I hadn't gotten any drone from there for aaaages, and I'd forgotten how different it is to the 99.5% mephedrone you get on the internet. This is how it's different, okay:

-quite a bit stronger at first
-slower coming on, and peaks after the same amount of time as normal drone would, BUT it seems to last about an hour more than drone would after the peak
-literally twice the price 
-pure, solid white colour (rather than crystally-sparkly-white)
-smells kind of 'clean', a bit like air freshener (but it only smells a tiny bit)
-tastes like drone, but less harsh/chemically
-much less drip
-makes my gums/mouth numb, like coke

Does anybody know what's actually in 'Shake 'n' Vac'? Or, can anybody guess what might be in there from my description?

thanks xx


----------



## ColtDan

no idea, although my friend got some the other day and said it was really good. i would try some but im not paying loads for it so probably stick to my internet crystally meph


----------



## Shambles

Nobody will be able to tell you cos nobody knows except whoever cuts the meph. Loads of stuff gets added to these branded products. Caffeine, methylone, butylone, flephedrone, piperazines, geranamine even MDPV - all can be found in branded products. The ingredients change regularly so write down that list, put on a blindfold and stick a pin in it - it's as close as you'll get to finding out what's in the stuff. Buy pure chemicals, do some research and blend your own mixes if you want to ring the changes would be my advice. Wouldn't touch overpriced, unknown branded crap with a shitty stick personally


----------



## rizlagrrl

ah, I see... well, I actually do know the guy who makes the shake n vac for that shop, as it happens :D I mean, I don't know him that well... he chatted me up at his birthday party, and added me on facebook. One of my friends hangs out with him all the time though. You guys reckon if I asked, he'd tell me? Or would he get pissed off with me? I dunno if it'd be rude, or if he'd be happy to tell me... :S


----------



## Shambles

I'd definitely ask him. Whether he tells the truth or not is another matter entirely. The branded stuff is sold at a huge premium and those that sell it don't like their customers knowing how to blend it themselves for fraction of the price. Would be interesting to hear what he says though. Perhaps the OD mods will move this over to EADD as we have this thread on the subject and it would be interesting to hear what someone who blends these kinda things has to say. If he'll say :D


----------



## TheMatador

^^^^^^^
OP: Shambles hit the nail right on the head, it could be anything.  Even asking the guy who cuts it isn't going to guarantee you what it contains.  As its been said, you need to go online and get the pure crystalline if you really want mephedrone, why deal with anything else? Especially when its cut and its_ more_ expensive than if you would just do a quick little internet deal.


-TheMatador


----------



## Jabberwocky

Shambles said:


> Perhaps the OD mods will move this over to EADD as we have this thread on the subject and it would be interesting to hear what someone who blends these kinda things has to say. If he'll say :D



*waves modstick around*


----------



## Shambles

*waves modstick around and sends it over to EADD (as I asked for ) cos PD ain't really the place*


----------



## Treacle

rizlagrrl said:


> he says lots of things, including (some product name I can't remember) to 'help it go through your body more clean like'


That's called fucking bullshit. People like that are no better than people passing off pips as MDMA.


----------



## Ghostface

Treacle said:


> That's called fucking bullshit. People like that are no better than people passing off pips as MDMA.



I think worse!


----------



## buzzmarlie

Hey all been looking for the right place to ask this and found this one so I hope I am in the right place - we are looking at trying "white gold " in a few weeks have any of you given this a whirl and what are your thoughts? 

Cheers fulaz


----------



## UnfortunateSquid

I'd not bother, you can get similar effects to BZP by drinking a dozen cups of coffee in half an hour.


----------



## Bella Figura

The effects are likely to be pretty crummy, legally should be fine as its not getting banned for a couple of months.


----------



## laalhippy

Just wondering if anyone had tried Lemon Merangue (their bad spelling, not mine) or Strawberries and Cream caps, and had any guesses as to what's in them?  (by effects I mean, I know we can't get a chemical analysis etc etc.)

I've seen them on a site that sells the usual Meow, Bubbles, M1 and none of the cheesy pipz.  They're towards the higher price end, closer to M1 than Meow.

I'm always curious about new things, especially with tasty seductive names that sound like pudding


----------



## Bare_head

that shake and vac is just cut meph/fleph/meth .. or a combination of some, its a waste! haha


----------



## gannetsarewe

*Zonk legal high*

Was in me local drugs shop picking up a bit of fleph for a mate (we have a big away day tomorrow) and the youth who had previously sold me some krytom Kratom ,ie desmethyltramadol as a knock me out, says I have something for you and threw me out a pack of three of Zonk for free.
I got a an annoying phone call not long after so I threw one back, and it zomked me out on the couch for about three hours. I am guessing it also contains a Tramadol metabolite, does anyone know anything about this stuff.


----------



## watsons torment

zonk ingrediants:

Scutellaria nana leaf
Scutellaria laterflora leaf
Humulus lupulus flowers
Nymphaea caerulea flowers
Chelidonium majus root extract (sanguinarine-free)

hmmz do they legally have to declare any RC's they have added?


----------



## Bella Figura

Nope, dunno if its another tramadol metabolite, thought the only one that got you high (or is worthwhile) was o-desmethyltramadol.


----------



## coast

gannetsarewe said:


> Was in me local drugs shop picking up a bit of fleph for a mate (we have a big away day tomorrow) and the youth who had previously sold me some krytom Kratom ,ie desmethyltramadol as a knock me out, says I have something for you and threw me out a pack of three of Zonk for free.
> I got a an annoying phone call not long after so I threw one back, and it zomked me out on the couch for about three hours. I am guessing it also contains a Tramadol metabolite, does anyone know anything about this stuff.



Shake n vac in my local headshop is very pricey. Works out about 4 times the cost of pure crystal online.

What name is Flephedrone marketed under in head shops?
The assistant was unaware and unable to advise me.
I want to try Fleph.


----------



## The Kid

coast said:


> What name is Flephedrone marketed under in head shops?
> The assistant was unaware and unable to advise me.
> I want to try Fleph.



Charge+ defiinitly contains 3-FMC. IK also think Toot does as well (although someone else on EADD disagrees with me. But their's was a different colour to mine).


----------



## gannetsarewe

i took a zonk today for a hangover it worked though i would very much a pint of lager but i am too zonked to go out.


----------



## Zakalwe

*Pinkies?*

I hope this doesn't contravene any of the posting rules, but I'm curious and can't think of anywhere else I can dig up information easilly. 

I was looking on my usual mephedrone/PV vendors website and noticed they're selling something cheerfully described as 'pinkes'. They're sold in packets of varying numbers, so it must be a pill, capsule or other receptacle as opposed to as a pure powder it seems.

I've never heard of them before, does anyone here have any prior experience or knowledge of what I'm looking at?


----------



## biggiro

Zakalwe said:


> I hope this doesn't contravene any of the posting rules, but I'm curious and can't think of anywhere else I can dig up information easilly.
> 
> I was looking on my usual mephedrone/PV vendors website and noticed they're selling something cheerfully described as 'pinkes'. They're sold in packets of varying numbers, so it must be a pill, capsule or other receptacle as opposed to as a pure powder it seems.
> 
> I've never heard of them before, does anyone here have any prior experience or knowledge of what I'm looking at?




I'll bet I've looked at the same site, I was curious about that too, I'm not sure but I think they may be some kind of cannabis seed...does anyone else know for sure?

Biggiro


----------



## Evad

doesn't seem likely that they're cannabis seeds at all to me. 
the name pinkys reminds me of blueys so I was thinking they could be some kind of legal downer (phenazepam?) this is a complete guess though and I have emailed the seller to enquire to what they are.


----------



## B9

No idea - pinkies used to be a common term for diconal but it certainly won't be diconal that's being advertised - or if it is please do let me know.


----------



## Sparky1986

The "Shake and Vac" product is a combination of mephedrone and lidocaine.

London Underground "Doves" to my knowledge are a mix of butylone (bk-MBDB) and mCPP.

"Ivory Wave" again to my knowledge is a cut CFT (source). 

The government will be banning the use of GBL, BZP and other substituted piperazines, and all synthetic cannibanoids with this amendment to the Misuse of Drugs Act 1971 from the start of next year.



> well, I actually do know the guy who makes the shake n vac for that shop



I would ask him first before speculating as I'm sure he values his privacy.


----------



## SnrG

*Legal High Shops In London*

Can anyone give me a steer where I can find a good legal high shop in London?   I heard there might be one in Camden, but thats about it.  I'm after something that will give me some energy over a few hours to get some shite done for a change, as all I'm doing now is mixing codeine, stilnocht,, diaz etc and gouching.     I've got a ton of stuff I need to get done that requires concentration and energy to get off the seat and away from the computer screen.

Note - i'm not looking for anything illegal


----------



## Evad

sorry nobody can tell you specifically where to find a legal high shop, they're all over the place though it's not that hard 

As for those "pinkies" I have been told that they are 



> bzp/tmfpp mix (Pep x)



my theory was miles off


----------



## kougi

I've always been a fan of branded pills which have a mix of mBZP and tmfpp.
Smilies (Happy popper brand) have always been my favorite, I'm tried several types, but Smilies seem to have the perfect mix, it makes me EXTREMELY rushy, EXTREMELY talkative, severe derealization and even depersonalization a once or twice. It also makes me appreciate music more than anything else I've ever tried has.

Unfortunately, I find it to be a little too powerful and leave me feeling dry & worn out for awhile after each use, that I just can't bring myself to do it very often, but I always have enjoyed it.


----------



## Evad

depersonalisation and derealization are 2 of the last things I'd want out of a "party" pill  hah. All the piperazines I've tried have been pretty nasty, at best a couple of hours of OKness surrounded by shit.


----------



## Zakalwe

Evad said:


> sorry nobody can tell you specifically where to find a legal high shop, they're all over the place though it's not that hard
> 
> As for those "pinkies" I have been told that they are
> 
> 
> 
> my theory was miles off



Doesn't it seem bizarre that they would introduce a new product a month before its main component is to banned? It'd be a pretty poor option when compared to their other products as well, who goes to a Meph/M1/PV vendor and then buys BZP?


----------



## Evad

yeah it seems bizarre but that's what they are according to the guy who's selling them


----------



## kougi

Evad said:


> depersonalisation and derealization are 2 of the last things I'd want out of a "party" pill  hah. All the piperazines I've tried have been pretty nasty, at best a couple of hours of OKness surrounded by shit.



I know a few people who've taken BZP, and all of them hated the stuff and had migranes afterwards. I've never had any sort of serious hangover, never a headache, just a dry, dehydrated feeling and a sore jaw.

And yeah...but, suprisingly I kind of enjoyed those side effects, I was alone in my room at the time, the derealization made it hard to imagine the outside world even existing, which made me calm, oddly enough.
The depersonalization was a little scary, but it was quite interesting, seeing myself as a different person, but knowing everything about that person. It's amazing how much you can learn from it. 

It did kinda put me off BZP though, since I felt like I'd lost my mind a little.

I don't consider piperazines to be party stuff, it CAN put you in a mood to talk to people, but it's unpredictible, every time you take it will be completely different, but most times you seem to end up completely monged out, lying somewhere with your eyes closed doing nothing but watch some pretty closed eye visuals.


----------



## Evad

They're all shit as I'm concerned, cheap imitations of the many drugs that do the job better than they're supposed to imitate. The visuals are much shitter than any real psychedelic, the rush is shitter than any real stimulant, the headspace is shitter than any real trip. 
They're an awful class of drugs, each one more terrible than the next, I feel pity for those that have not experienced the better drugs.


----------



## kougi

Evad said:


> They're all shit as I'm concerned, cheap imitations of the many drugs that do the job better than they're supposed to imitate. The visuals are much shitter than any real psychedelic, the rush is shitter than any real stimulant, the headspace is shitter than any real trip.
> They're an awful class of drugs, each one more terrible than the next, I feel pity for those that have not experienced the better drugs.



See, nearly everyone hates piperazines, but I've had some awesome experiences with them, times where simply moving my neck gave me pure euphoria, where music had an entire new dimension, where I got lost exploring it, having vivid closed eye visuals going along with it, was an oddly euphoric sensation, where you have no worries and just feel blissful. never any painful hangovers or depression afterwards.
Perhaps I'm just lucky, perhaps piperainzes just react well with me for some odd reason.

I don't think they can be compared to many drugs though, they're pretty unique, I've never experienced anything similar.


----------



## spudhed

pipz are nasty stuff, all it did to me was make me feel twitchy and feel sick


----------



## YaniCZka

the good thing about pipz is that they fuck you up for ages! I had original Mind Candies and have never experienced anything like that before/after. Just one pills and 12 hours ride!!!


----------



## bogman

i checked out a site of a Dublin headshop and they have on sale a whole range of SHITE.

BLOW-SNOW-CHARGE-HURRICANE CHARLIE to name but a few,all around 30euro a gram.

mods remove above brand names if not allowed.

was talking to a girl a few weeks ago who offered me a line of her snow,i was polite but told her no thanks.
she was sayin that a certain shop often sells out of it on saturdays.she was happy with the price and product,till i told her i was getting it pure for a third of the price.


----------



## vecktor

YaniCZka said:


> the good thing about pipz is that they fuck you up for ages! I had original Mind Candies and have never experienced anything like that before/after. Just one pills and 12 hours ride!!!



so things are good if they fuck you up for an extended period of time?  datura does too, is that therefore good?


----------



## YaniCZka

vecktor said:


> so things are good if they fuck you up for an extended period of time?  datura does too, is that therefore good?


Yep. I have not tried datura, actually dont know what that is. Will check it out and if its good, may try at another party I go  
I dont do anything outside of parties, not even smoke or drink, but twice a month I like to have proper mindfuck and MC gave me one of the craziest feeling ever. Like when you take way too much molly and ket at the same time.
I guess everyone is different - injecting myself or plugging does not seem like fun to me, but other people obviously love it.


----------



## coast

I have been a weekly user of mephedrone for the last year and want to try something different.

I would appreciate some guidelines on doasge of Ivory wave which I was informed contains 
β-CFT, WIN-35,428.

How big should the first line be and the duration of previous users?

Can it be plugged instead of snorted?

I only bought a small amount (200mg) so do not want to take a small dose that does nothing.


----------



## Bella Figura

If you purchased it recently it may not be active at all:



> Ivory wave looks to be a classic bait and switch scam; produce a relativley small quantity of strong (too strong) material, then alter the formulation and rely on people still buying it because of the initial reports.



from the Ivory Wave thread.

Speculated it was MDPV at first, then it was supposedly tested as β-CFT, WIN-35,428, but then there were reports of it doing absolutely nothing at all.


----------



## coast

Thanks whore.
I was asking in the head shop for something containing Flephedrone and apparently Ivory wave did used to contain Fleph but now cotains β-CFT, WIN-35,428.

I asked what an average sized first line would be and he suggested 100mg.
But from reading the varuious threads on here and elsewhere I was thinking of 50mgs and then 50mgs more a couple of hours later with a total of 200mg.

Of course we all react differently to these substances even when we know what we are taking.

What is the standard first dose for PV? Just in case this IW contains that?


----------



## Evad

5mg. 
the wonderful world of snorting unknown powders ! 8)


----------



## coast

Ok thanks, I will do a 5mg test line snorted and wait 1 hour and see what happens.

Then try plugging 50mg.
I actually prefer ingesting or plugging to snorting other substances like meph as I find snorting them can give a more edgy high but I never get that with the other MOAs.


----------



## vecktor

it is pretty certain that ivory wave or vanilla sky does not contain B-CFT. the initial 1000mg  samples contained MDPV (positive ID) and another cathinone (not identified), at quite a high loading too. 
No samples which have been analysed up to this point have been found to contain B-CFT.


----------



## coast

After the initial 5mg test dose plugged another 25mg about 30 minutes ago.
Just feeling a mild stimulation.
If it does not get better in 30 minutes will plug another 50mg and call it a night.

It would be pretty poor if it was mdpv and I was told in the shop to take a 100mg line to start with.


----------



## laalhippy

well,  I bought some of those Strawberries and cream coz I am so curious, but still can't fin anyone anywhere who has heard of or tried them or has any clue what's in them...I am wanting to try them this weekend though...


----------



## Hector

laalhippy said:


> well,  I bought some of those Strawberries and cream coz I am so curious, but still can't fin anyone anywhere who has heard of or tried them or has any clue what's in them...I am wanting to try them this weekend though...



I know the ones you're talking about. If you bought them online from the source i'm thinking of i'd imagine they'd contain a mix of meth, methylone or butylone. I could be wrong but considering its the only 3 chems they stock, i'd imagine I can't be far off.


----------



## laalhippy

I tried one, very nice too, definitely a mix I'd say, some methylone in there...I didn' have any bad after effects at all, after having some nytol induced sleep, but my friend looked and felt really shit the next day


----------



## theotherside

Be careful with the Ivory Wave. It starts out like some mellow coke, and then next thing you know your up for like 24 hours. It is moreish to the extreme.


----------



## The RZA

YaniCZka said:


> Yep. I have not tried datura, actually dont know what that is. Will check it out and if its good, may try at another party I go



Fuckin LOL!!


----------



## keep_on_smurfin

i've done it once myself and thought it was great. like pills and coke but without the bad bits.  I slept and woke up feeling normal the next day unlike the others.  i wanna try again but sober this time lol


----------



## keep_on_smurfin

I'm getting some 4 mmc pretty soon.  i'll try it and let you know how good it is.....


----------



## gannetsarewe

The powder sold as Blow in my local headshop is for the most part that chalky, nose sticky, vile smelling mephedrone, the guy gave me a very hard sell of it when I went up for some fleph, €30 for a generous gram. I suspect they are printing their own labels and bagging it themselves unknown to owner.


----------



## Evad

there are plenty of threads on mephedrone around here 
http://www.bluelight.ru/vb/showthread.php?t=472318
there's the latest megathread but have a look around it's a very popular albeit somewhat dodgy substance


----------



## gannetsarewe

Evad said:


> there are plenty of threads on mephedrone around here
> http://www.bluelight.ru/vb/showthread.php?t=472318
> there's the latest megathread but have a look around it's a very popular albeit somewhat dodgy substance



Yeah but here it not being sold as drone, sold as blow which is a brand name white powder (contents previously unknown), the reason I posted here was to let folks know that instead of the usual caffiene/creatine/fleph whatever, the lads seem to have scanned the "official" packaging printed their own and put meph in the bags which are way more generous than before and don't appear to have added cuts.

Cornary care anyone?


----------



## MeDieViL

YaniCZka said:


> Yep. I have not tried datura, actually dont know what that is. *Will check it out and if its good, may try at another party I go  *
> I dont do anything outside of parties, not even smoke or drink, but twice a month I like to have proper mindfuck and MC gave me one of the craziest feeling ever. Like when you take way too much molly and ket at the same time.
> I guess everyone is different - injecting myself or plugging does not seem like fun to me, but other people obviously love it.



You clearly have no idea what it is LOL.


----------



## The RZA

Yea, and he'll have no idea WHO he is if eats any.


----------



## superhed

Anybody heard of, or tried something called Fire Dust?  Bought it a while ago under the impression I was getting Methylone but its clearly a bath salt type product.  Given the uncertainty of its ingredients I'm not keen to delve in but it seems a waste just to chuck it so can anyone offer any insight??


----------



## Shambles

Hahaha! Tried Google but all I saw was your thread on DF. The difference in wording caused much gigglations 

But neither me nor my Labrador have anything of use to add otherwise, I'm afraid.


----------



## superhed

Shambles said:


> Hahaha! Tried Google but all I saw was your thread on DF. The difference in wording caused much gigglations
> 
> But neither me nor my Labrador have anything of use to add otherwise, I'm afraid.



Trust you  ....I did think twice about posting here as well after googling and getting my own post!  Should've known someone (i.e. you) would find it and ruin my good name  

Find it hard to believe no-one out there has any experience of this stuff!

...hmmpf

PS I got a row from the Mrs for saying labrador and not labradoodle so any piss taking I get on here pales into insignificance after that


----------



## 4-OH

Bought some "Yay-Yo" today (featuring a picture of scarface in a bubblebath on the front - the wit), obvious cut but I won't say the cut was more than 200-250mg. They have changed the batch they use, this is of a far superior quality to their product before - I _think_ it might be the crystal batch, but with cut it's not as obvious.


----------



## tekkeN

you can make datura tea can't you? supposed to be the only safe way to ingest it


----------



## Evad

went in a headshop here today just as walked past and hadn't been in for ages to have a look about. while there a guy walks in and just asks for "a gram of meethadrone" and the assistant hands him a g and it was only £15, not sure if it was cut or not but still seems cheaper than any other head shop i have heard of heh


----------



## superhed

"Get yer cheep meethadrone here"...two for a pound 

Well ok 20 quid last time I 'checked' but that was for the inferior mephadrone...or ivory wave or whetever it is...


----------



## Kava

superhed said:


> "Get yer cheep meethadrone here"...two for a pound
> 
> .




I totally read that with a Glasgow accent in my head. Two fer a poon, two fer a poon. Real Barras like. Classy.


----------



## The RZA

tekkeN said:


> you can make datura tea can't you? supposed to be the only safe way to ingest it




I've never had it and am FAR from an expert on these plants but I don't think there's any safe way of taking datura tekken.


----------



## The Kid

Evad said:


> went in a headshop here today just as walked past and hadn't been in for ages to have a look about. while there a guy walks in and just asks for "a gram of meethadrone" and the assistant hands him a g and it was only £15, not sure if it was cut or not but still seems cheaper than any other head shop i have heard of heh



Sounds fucking cheap! I was paying £40 in Camden!


----------



## B9

I heard it was about £5 a gram - I'm exaggerating but only slightly


----------



## The RZA

^ Why? Is the post really _that_ slow in London?!


----------



## The Kid

B9 said:


> I heard it was about £5 a gram - I'm exaggerating but only slightly



In Dec the bloke wanted £45 a g....but i used my amazing bartering skills to get to £40. 

I will be there on thursday....and will happily pay £40....remember, i'm a simple islander. 8)


----------



## superhed

Texyemma said:


> I totally read that with a Glasgow accent in my head. Two fer a poon, two fer a poon. Real Barras like. Classy.



Yeh that was the idea...I realise it was for a niche audience of chewin the fat types but I know there's a few around these parts! Glad you liked 

Why is it that when I see your username my first reaction is that you are american?  The texy bit obviously (duh) but still I'm sure you've said elsewhere you're not but the notion persists in my damaged brain for some reason!

Back OT - never seen a head shop selling meph (not looked to be fair) but ivory wave was 20 quid a half g or something...altho the one I was in had signs all over it saying IW was no longer for sale due to 'issues'!!


----------



## discopupils

The Kid said:


> Sounds fucking cheap! I was paying £40 in Camden!



You're talking about mephedrone. The post you quoted was talking about meethadrone. It's a completely different compound, UTFSE 


So has anyone tried the "lemons" and "strawberries" capsules that have been popping up on a variety of vendors lately? One vendor describes lemons as "longer lasting than bubbles" bubbles are supposedly a mixture of methylone and mephedrone. I'd suspect a butylone/methylone combo but then what does that make the other one, strawberries? Because I'd guess at a mephedrone and butylone combo being gross. Argh. I don't understand why they can't list the ingredients when they're also selling the pure chemical products, unless there is actually MDMA surreptitiously involved, which I highly doubt.

Can anyone give any kind of feedback on these capsules?


----------



## The Kid

discopupils said:


> You're talking about mephedrone. The post you quoted was talking about meethadrone. It's a completely different compound, UTFSE



Hahah, fuck you! :D


----------



## masaz

The Kid said:


> In Dec the bloke wanted £45 a g....but i used my amazing bartering skills to get to £40.
> 
> I will be there on thursday....and will happily pay £40....remember, i'm a simple islander. 8)



Picturing you there with a bunch of notes in one hand, flaming torch in the other, dressed in nowt but a loincloth and hooting at him :D


----------



## Ghostface

The Kid said:


> In Dec the bloke wanted £45 a g....but i used my amazing bartering skills to get to £40.
> 
> I will be there on thursday....and will happily pay £40....remember, i'm a simple islander. 8)



Why not just have it sent to your hotel or where ever you are staying. Makes more sense than walking around Camden with a white powder on you.


----------



## ledionz

there are quite a few meph sites that do Central London pick up in person that charge about a tenner a gram. Seems to be delivery services springing up in loads of towns.


----------



## The Kid

snolly said:


> Picturing you there with a bunch of notes in one hand, flaming torch in the other, dressed in nowt but a loincloth and hooting at him :D



Hahah, you think we're some sort of neanderthal island in the English channel??? 



Ghostface69 said:


> Why not just have it sent to your hotel or where ever you are staying. Makes more sense than walking around Camden with a white powder on you.



Too much risk. What if it gets delayed in the wonderful post. I can't have any risk of it not turning up. So fuck it, sometime you just gotta pay extra........

And once it's been scored, it stays in the room.


----------



## masaz

The Kid said:


> Hahah, you think we're some sort of neanderthal island in the English channel???



No but that's the image I like to have anyway :D We're much the same up here except we've not figured out how to light the torches yet.


----------



## The Kid

snolly said:


> No but that's the image I like to have anyway :D We're much the same up here except we've not figured out how to light the torches yet.



Fair enough. I'll let you have your fantasy. 

Still, we're modern enough to have banned the importation of all legal highs. They've even got a new name for legal highs...."Drugs Of Emerging Concern".


----------



## muttonchops

head shop almost next to my house sells charge, but @ £20 for half a g. Then started telling me it was plant fertilizer. I promptly left


----------



## The Kid

muttonchops said:


> head shop almost next to my house sells charge, but @ £20 for half a g. Then started telling me it was plant fertilizer. I promptly left



Why? The price or the alleged use for your geraniums? 

I've had a fair bit of experience with Charge...it's nowhere near as good as Meph, and i think it makes you feel more shit the next day. 

However, it _may_ not turn you into a smurf, or enlarge your heart to the point of death in 5 years time.


----------



## Mona Lisa

discopupils said:


> You're talking about mephedrone. The post you quoted was talking about meethadrone. It's a completely different compound, UTFSE
> 
> 
> So has anyone tried the "lemons" and "strawberries" capsules that have been popping up on a variety of vendors lately? One vendor describes lemons as "longer lasting than bubbles" bubbles are supposedly a mixture of methylone and mephedrone. I'd suspect a butylone/methylone combo but then what does that make the other one, strawberries? Because I'd guess at a mephedrone and butylone combo being gross. Argh. I don't understand why they can't list the ingredients when they're also selling the pure chemical products, unless there is actually MDMA surreptitiously involved, which I highly doubt.
> 
> Can anyone give any kind of feedback on these capsules?


I've also been curious about these strawberries/lemons.  I believe I've taken a legal capsule with meph and butylone which was actually quite a successful combination (assuming that's waht it was).  Whatever was in it added punch and rushy euphoria to the slap of the meph.   Tres bien.  :D


----------



## discopupils

^ someone had said that they tried the strawberries and they were very rushy and long lasting, the problem is with them not telling you what it is is that you don't know which one is better 

I seriously don't know why they're hiding the ingredients unless the ingredients aren't beta ketones.


----------



## Evad

or they dont want people to buy the two ingredients separate and make their own cheaper?


----------



## Safrolette

discopupils said:


> ^ someone had said that they tried the strawberries and they were very rushy and long lasting, the problem is with them not telling you what it is is that you don't know which one is better
> 
> I seriously don't know why they're hiding the ingredients unless the ingredients aren't beta ketones.



A headshop in the city where I live sells 3-4 tipes of brightly coloured caps, or 'Bubbles', declaring the the content and ratio clearly (but not the weight).


----------



## Safrolette

Evad said:


> or they dont want people to buy the two ingredients separate and make their own cheaper?



That's possible. How long before the police start knocking at the door of online buyers though? The new drug czar has made the banning of the ketones a priority, possibly happening as soon as March


----------



## The Kid

Safrolette said:


> That's possible. How long before the police start knocking at the door of online buyers though? The new drug czar has made the banning of the ketones a priority, possibly happening as soon as March



I'm not sure March is actually possible?


----------



## Safrolette

From what I've read on Metro, they will propose the ban in early March


----------



## The RZA

Proposing a ban is totally different from imposing a ban though, there's zero chance of this drug going in March.


----------



## Safrolette

The RZA said:


> Proposing a ban is totally different from imposing a ban though, there's zero chance of this drug going in March.



Don't for a second think that the Labour Party won't try with teeth and nails to get meph banned well before the May general elections. It would be a winning coup with a huge chunk of the pro-prohibitionism massive


----------



## The Kid

Safrolette said:


> Don't for a second think that the Labour Party won't try with teeth and nails to get meph banned well before the May general elections. It would be a winning coup with a huge chunk of the pro-prohibitionism massive



I don't think for a second that the vast majority of the voting public really give.a fuck about the banning of meph. We BLers are all aware of meph, but most of the population have zero or a minimal knowledge. The general public are more interested in the economy and war. 

If we see a hung parliament the banning of meph might even not get sorted this year.


----------



## Safrolette

The Kid said:


> If we see a hung parliament the banning of meph might even not get sorted this year.



Hope you are right but I'm not very optimistic about it


----------



## Skyline_GTR

Anyone seen or tried this "Energy-1" legal high being offered by one of the more prominent online meph vendors? Supposedly a more potent stimulant than mephedrone, £25/g, but when I emailed them to enquire as to what is actually in it, he just said that his supplier wasn't revealing this info to even him.


----------



## discopupils

Maybe it's bk-PMMA. That's what other countries switched to when meph got banned AFAIK. Out of the frying pan into the fire in my opinion...


----------



## The Kid

Safrolette said:


> Hope you are right but I'm not very optimistic about it



I'm always right.


----------



## Treacle

discopupils said:


> Maybe it's bk-PMMA. That's what other countries switched to when meph got banned AFAIK. Out of the frying pan into the fire in my opinion...


That sounds like a disaster waiting to happen, if people start selling that. I reckon there will be a blanket ban on cathinones full stop, though.


----------



## Safrolette

The Kid said:


> I'm always right.



We'll see, lol %)


----------



## The RZA

Kid beat me to it, I agree entirely with that.

We're talking about a relatively unknown drug that's had a few scare stories on the papers Safrolette, not the NHS budget or the war on terror - you're giving meph far more importance than it really has in the minds of the government/general populous. 

Other than us lot and some concerned parents, no one really gives a fuck about it I'm sure.


----------



## The Kid

The RZA said:


> Other than us lot and some concerned parents, no one really gives a fuck about it I'm sure.



It's not even been mentioned on Question Time yet.


----------



## The RZA

> It's not even been mentioned on Question Time yet.



Christ, imagine the field day that twat Peter Hitchens would have with meph on QT!!!


----------



## The Kid

The RZA said:


> Christ, imagine the field day that twat Peter Hitchens would have with meph on QT!!!



They should ship in a load of BLers to be in the audience!


----------



## Evad

The Kid said:


> They should ship in a load of BLers to be in the audience!



don't they have some kind of screening process to stop that kind of thing etc ad infinitum


----------



## The Kid

Evad said:


> don't they have some kind of screening process to stop that kind of thing etc ad infinitum



They're meant to. However, the one with Nick Griffin seemed to feature a lot more non-whites than usual.


----------



## The RZA

> don't they have some kind of screening process to stop that kind of thing etc ad infinitum



I'm currently running a Behavourial Re-alignment course for junkies to get past this type of screening process Evad.

PM me for details.


----------



## Safrolette

The RZA said:


> Kid beat me to it, I agree entirely with that.
> 
> We're talking about a relatively unknown drug that's had a few scare stories on the papers Safrolette, not the NHS budget or the war on terror - you're giving meph far more importance than it really has in the minds of the government/general populous.
> 
> Other than us lot and some concerned parents, no one really gives a fuck about it I'm sure.



It doesn't take much to build up drug scare hysteria! I've read that a poor woman has recently died in Scotland after taking mephedrone... 
All is needed now are a few well placed articles on prestigious national papers...maybe about how cheap and available is to schoolkids, an addiction story, and giving a lot of space to a bulleted list of nasty side-effects.
More alarmed parents, and voila', the ban, on time to show off how efficient the Nu-Lab party is, just before election time.
Wouldn't be surprised if the banning of mephedrone & co is fast-tracked. 

Funnily enough I've never tried meph but I hate the idea of yet another substance - or class of substances - which will fatten up even more the wallet of the organized crime. Not to mention the usual issues of purity, bad cuts, etc. etc. etc.


----------



## The Kid

Nothing wrong with a bit of organised crime.....


----------



## Public//Enemy

The Kid said:


> Nothing wrong with a bit of organised crime.....



Exactly, its the unorganized crime that needs to stop. Just pisses everyone off.. people trying to organize things... people trying to comit crime.. and so on 8)


----------



## The Kid

^too right! Keep it nice and organised, keep the flow of persians coming and we're all happy as larry. 

Let a bunch of unorganised chavs, pikey's and wannabes get involved and it all goes pete tong!


----------



## RLP

I imagine the popularity of meph is so high due to it's legality. Once that goes and the price sky-rockets, most people will resort to trying to find a reliable MDMA source again.


----------



## tekkeN

a fair few frequent meph user would probably never touch an E


----------



## The Kid

tekkeN said:


> a fair few frequent meph user would probably never touch an E



Evil-killer-drug ecstacy? No thanks!


----------



## zen*

*New Mojo Legal Bath Salts - Active Ingredient(?)*

A new bath salt purported to have aphrodisiac effects was released onto the market a couple of weeks back. It's 19.99 pounds on the gramme and it is in very white powdery form. Small dosages of 100mg are recommended, with suppliers informing customers optimum effects are after 2-3 lines (forum posts; Propylhexedrine doses are certainly noticable via oral administration at 300mg - thus seemingly more so if insufflated).

Effects include: numbing - due to added numbing agent; medium euphoria; stimulation; extremely runny nostrils; poor circulation in the extremities when used in larger quantities/sustained periods, leading to cold hands/feet and small yet noticable colour change; and I personally have noticed mild visual hallucinations like black spots etc which all point to one drug: *Propylhexedrine.* _Propylhexedrine Basics:_ http://www.drugs-forum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=15548&page=1

http://www.erowid.org/pharms/propylhexedrine/
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Propylhexedrine

The effects of this drug are commonly referred to as being a milder form of amphetamines and the 'amped' feeling is certainly there. It was removed from the UK's MDA a couple of years back, from being class C. In the States I believe it is commonly found in the form of inhalers, where users take the cotton out of the inhaler and eat it in order to attain stimulated effects. The drug when ground finely takes a white, powdery form according to wikipedia, in other words, the very same form as Mojo, it is also a decongestant which would explain runny noses.


Thoughts? If this turns out to be true, how cheeky are the manufacturers to revert back to a chemical that was previously banned - fighting the system, aided by the system. 

Also what does this imply with regards safety, toxcity etc.


----------



## Treacle

Decongestants (stimulant based) dry up the sinuses and stop runny noses. Then again, if you're snorting it, I'm sure it will cause a runny nose. It could be anything. I'd give up guessing.


----------



## connexion23

Anybody tried pure gold "bath salts" from Nirvana. Makes an excellent MDMA substitute when dropped. I found it impossible to sit in on and it made me incredibly social.

I'd love to know whats in it but I'm guessing its Methylone based.

Also smoked Ice gold resin last night from jungle research (from the Dublin head store). In 25 years of smoking natural cannabis all arround the world this was easily as strong as if not stronger than practically anything i've ever smoked. 

Must stock up before the ban


----------



## Allein

*What is NRG-1 ??*

Just visited an RC site they sell the usual MDPV Mephedrone etc  but are now listing NRG-1 ?? anyone know the active ingrediant. I'm gonna mail them and ask but wondered if anyone had coem accross it .


----------



## captain codshit

*Nrg-1*

Just saw this was on a legal highs site. 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Neuregulin_1

Seems bizzare they would be selling this. Am I on the right thing even? If so it almost seems like they are selling as some kind of antidote for the damage their other RC's are causing?!


----------



## Evad

NRG-1 that online high sellers are selling is not the human protein NRG-1 :D
it's just a shit name for a chemical they don't want to let others know what it is
from the suggested dosage i'd guess buphedrone or something


----------



## Feste

Is NRG-1 the same as the Energy-1 menioned here:
http://www.drugs-forum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=118794

?

Some people have mentioned it's MDPV or a relative.


----------



## Allein

Feste said:


> Is NRG-1 the same as the Energy-1 menioned here:
> http://www.drugs-forum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=118794
> 
> ?
> 
> Some people have mentioned it's MDPV or a relative.



Thanks for the link Feste i hadnt checked over there, although i doubt its MDPV as the site sells that under its proper name along with Methylone, Mephedrone and Butylone.

I've mailed them lets se what they say


----------



## captain codshit

Thanks for the link, must say tho I think the first post is almost trying to advertise it! Could be wrong of course. Also I read the dose was 30mg they were doing 100mg at a time, so maybe that has something to do with it...


----------



## Allein

Evad said:


> NRG-1 that online high sellers are selling is not the human protein NRG-1 :D
> it's just a shit name for a chemical they don't want to let others know what it is
> from the suggested dosage i'd guess buphedrone or something



I'm guessing Buphedrone as well, another vendor has started selling that stuff in bulk but not in small quantities which strikes me as odd. 

NRG-1 isnt cheap per G, I just cant see why someone would buy the stuff when the vendor isnt stating the active ingrediant..maybe this time it really is just crystalised Baby Bio


----------



## Bella Figura

I'm guessing its this: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/O-2482 or at least thats what the legal high company is claiming.


----------



## Allein

whoremoaning said:


> I'm guessing its this: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/O-2482 or at least thats what the legal high company is claiming.



I have a mail today from one suplker confirming:-

O-2482 aka Naphthylpyrovalerone or Naphyrone


----------



## captain codshit

whoremoaning said:


> I'm guessing its this: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/O-2482 or at least thats what the legal high company is claiming.



Seems like theres very little info at all on this stuff. Sounds like its a stimulant buzz then traces of euphoria. Weird how they are marketing it as NRG-1 8)


----------



## frozenorange

Christ. 

We really are in the age of the unknown, aren't we? Just when I got my head around mephedrone, methylone, buphedrone and MDPV...now this.

I just hope all this goddamn tinkering yields something which can do the job of MDMA without having the cardiotoxin/vasoconstriction issues of meph...


----------



## Evad

I already discovered it, it's called MDMA


----------



## dax

Evad said:


> I already discovered it, it's called MDMA



lol :D

as the saying goes, if it aint broke, don't try and fix it...


----------



## Treacle

whoremoaning said:


> I'm guessing its this: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/O-2482 or at least thats what the legal high company is claiming.


That might actually be pretty good. Like MDPV, but with serotonin action.


----------



## Bella Figura

That was my first impression, but this quote from Nuke in ADD:



> I'm really suspicious of all these naphthyl amphetamine/methylphenidate-like drugs, given the strong carcinogenicity of pronethalol.



Could be a dodgy one, so I'll refrain until more is known.

edit - also the fact its marketed as NRG-1, could be cut to shit/a mixture of chems/something else entirely/etc

pure drugs all the way.


----------



## Zakalwe

There's a bit of chat about this in the 'Branded Pills and Powders' thread. Consensus seems to be this stuff.


----------



## Skyline_GTR

^cheers for that and thanks for the merge mods i didnt see this thread..


----------



## IdiotsInStereo

captain codshit said:


> Weird how they are marketing it as NRG-1 8)


Well the obvious abbreviation of napthylpyrovalerone is 'nappy'. That doesn't really sound as appealing as, say 'miaow' now, does it


----------



## spudhed

dax said:


> lol :D
> 
> as the saying goes, if it aint broke, don't try and fix it...



sadly it is broke, theres no real mdma now, just crappy fake pills, its why we got to this situation in the first place


----------



## noodle1

I'm a big fan of meph, really seen benefits over last year, which was surprising.  Didn't go into binges.

Looking to replace it (as will be banned unfortunately), perhaps with something a bit more like coke.
Or something a bit more subtle, but a little longer lasting.

Would it be stupid to maybe try Dimethocaine and Geranamine in a 3:1 mix.  This would help bring the average price down a bit as well as provide a little more stim.
I'm a big fan of the ritual, like racking up 300mg over 4 hours with 1/2 bottle of wine or couple of bears.

To those in the know, is this a crazy and stupid mix?

Appreciate any info / thoughts and hoped this was a suitable thread.


Thanks.


----------



## noodle1

Well, to slightly answer my own post, and just in case anyone else thinks of a similar combo.  Don't bother, at least not as a replacement for a _milder_ mephedrone.
Plus, this gernamine smells like burnt rubber.  Unlike most people, I quite like the meph sweet/fish smell (at least the very faint smelling stuff unlike some batches in early 2009), but this gern stuff is not at all pleasant.

Dimethocaine almost odourless. 

Dimethocaine and Gernamine in a 3:1 mix (total 150mg in 1 hour after 10mg test the hour before).  

EDIT:  Started with a trip report, but changed mind.  In short, its OK, but expensive and best described as 10% coke with a cup of coffee.  But far less nice to consume.

If anything this post proves that idiots like me have these priorities:
1. Stay on right side of law
2. Get High
3. Be healthy (food + excersise + variety of hobbies etc)

So will risk 3 to get 2 because of 1.


----------



## slackhands

burnt rubber taste sounds like NRG-1. horrible shit


----------



## noodle1

Things are starting to get interesting, and by that I really mean suck.  I know we can't discuss sourcing, and I'm trying not to as thats not the point.

But has anyone noticed that a reasonably well known online supplier has _suddenly_ shut up shop with a web page that states  "Please be advised that the hijack site ******* has been
removed from our servers"

"We do not condone the use of our servers and hosting packages for the use of drug sales and anyone found using our servers for any such activities will be prosecuted"

******* = suppliers name removed to hopefully avoid breaking rules.

Is this just a smoke screen to avoid getting into bother with authorities and maintain their legit site / reputation.  Or is this genuine, and for all those years it was a hacked site.
Moreover, has anyone lost any cash to this?

I guess more will follow.  Also, expect police to obtain sale records and speak with those bulk buy people.....thankfully not one of them...

What a load of crap.


----------



## perfect haze

Old bill can ask if bulk buyers done anything with their legal purchases till the cows come home, they will all quickly be informed in the art of sex and travel, at least if those bulk buyers have any idea of their rights


----------



## Shambles

We really can't discuss sources and you're right on the borderline there, Noodle. I have seen that page replace more than one vendor though so I guess it's general enough. The word "hijack" is somewhat misleading - they mean that sites selling "plant food" break their Terms & Conditions as soon as the "plant food" is shown to not be plant food at all but powders of pleasure. They weren't hacked sites - just on very dodgy ground legally in the first place.


----------



## Ismene

If anyone needs a legal high they should get stuck into some Boots Nytol - that'll put hairs on your chest.


----------



## Shambles

It's certainly... an experience, Issy. Before I knew it was diphenhydramine (or would have known what diphen was anyway) I munched an entire pack of Nytol trying to sleep during combined acute heroin and SSRI withdrawal. It was... an experience. To say the least


----------



## Ismene

It's best if you take it orally by sniffing


----------



## Shambles

I prefer to plug them IV.


----------



## bresker

Anyone know what's in a capsule called 'Rave'?

I may be getting some free with an order.



> Rave capsules are the ultimate, the best you can find. Similar to the recent London Underground Doves, but more affordable!
> 
> 
> Ingredients/Experience: Ketones, Caffeine, Dextrose C, Magnesium Stearate, Creatine Monohydrate, Gelatin (Capsule Shell)



I abolutely hate LU doves, but if these have a small amount of mephedrone in them and they're free, well I'll give them a whirl.


----------



## I NUK3D U

Rave contains NRG-1. It's like a slightly weaker version of MDPV I think.


----------



## kougi

bresker said:


> Anyone know what's in a capsule called 'Rave'?
> 
> I may be getting some free with an order.
> 
> 
> 
> I abolutely hate LU doves, but if these have a small amount of mephedrone in them and they're free, well I'll give them a whirl.



the PV supplier I buy from (closed shop today, assume it's where you bought from) had rave under its "butylone" category, 3 capsules totalling 0.5g of Butylone according to the description.


----------



## Sentience

Evad said:


> I'm also talking about legal uppers but really can't see the advantage of buying branded products with completely unknown ingredients over buying mephedrone/methylone/butylone/mdpv powders in their pure form (all still currently legal). It's a lot cheaper and you have a better idea what you're getting. What are your reasons for buying the branded pills etc?




Maybe thats because you live in Europe or the UK. Ordering these research chemicals as labeled white powders is a lot more stress free in Europe than it is in other locations.

I guess this is the African and European forum for a reason, but the name brands have the advantage of looking more legitimate (not a bag of powder that looks like drugs), and not having the ingredients listed.


----------



## gymstud

is there anythng i can buy on high street at the moment i can get a good buzzz off


----------



## Sentience

Here in California all the heads shops are selling JWH smoking blends....they dont even bother selling it as incense. They just tell you to smoke it. Its everywhere.

Nobody seems to have any Fleph or bath salts of any kind though.


----------



## Lopex

*Volt 220*

My supplier of Charge+ ran out a week or so after the ban. He was still selling it but saying that he wasn't sure it was banned because it wasn't mephedrone!!

But today he had a new product that has not been banned.






Ingredients:
Creatine, Amino acids blend!! Really!!
Caffeine, Be rude not to
Herbal blends,
Sea salt ???
Vitamins??

It comes in wraps costing ten pounds. I have had three and feel ok. Not all at once over a period of hours to be safe. I feel alert and buzzy with a dry mouth.
No great rushes or empathy but a nice controllable feeling.

Anyone tried any or seen what the real ingredients are? 

I don't work for this company. Feel free to remove the photo.


----------



## theotherside

My girlfriend only likes to do branded highs for some damn reason. I have tried to explain to her about why pure RC's are better blah blah....but she won't listen. I had tried Ivory Wave and haven't tried a branded high since. Anyhoo...she has some Am-hi-co Doves ultra....by chance does anyone know if they are ketones or anything worth a damn. She wants to have fun with me this weekend but she won't touch my meph with me so she got these. Anyone know anything?


----------



## Evad

they're butylone afaik but i think amhico have also sold piperazines and are known for changing their ingredients


----------



## theotherside

Yeah these are the new new ones...newer than the ones with 1,3 DMAA but what I'm scared of is that they have any PV in them as she HATES pv. We will find out soon enough  Meanwhile I'll be smiling ear to ear as my meph drops like the atom bomb.


----------



## Skyline_GTR

these brand names are getting really annoying.. someone told me they're getting "sparkle" - does anyone know what the hell its supposed to be?


----------



## acidliam

*X-20-3*



> X-20-3" is a carefully balanced cocktail of 3 components;
> *6-Methylenedioxy-N-methyl-2-6.7-dihydro-Aminoindan (99.6%)
> *5H-cyclopenta[1,3]benzodioxol-6-amine (99.8%)
> and a third ingredient that we keep as a secret



Quite simply - WTF?


----------



## Bella Figura

MDAI/MDMAI by the looks of it.

shitty nomenclature ftl.


----------



## acidliam

Plus a sprinkle of mystery magic dust.


----------



## Shambles

*Branded* MDAI so not worthy of the proper RC thread, Whore 

Sounds like the one I've read about that's a mix of MDAI, MDMAI and summat else I can't remember enough for Google to look my way and wink. Sounds like a shit (and possibly rather risky for Serotonin Syndrome? Dunno but would bother me) thing cos they all do the same thing pretty much - release fucktons of serotonin and not a lot else. Thing the latter two (MMDAIM? MMMDAI? IDM? Lots of "M" "D" and "A" in a legal chemical name does tend to make it sell well for some reason). You'd be better off - as always - buying them cheaper, purer and separate...r to get a real idea of the differences there are and mix your own (known) doses. Or even better maybe mix them with something that adds something - it's kinda like taking 3 brands of aspirin at once and paying well over the odds for the privilege. Bloody vendors probably don't know any more than you do so just put the nearest three "A", "D" and "M" piles of powder together cos it was bound to sell.

Probably rather lush but why buy cut, buggered about with brands a twice the price? Unless you're Kid maybe. He's rich though and rich folks are often a bit stoopid - all that 5% chang they hoover up a $100/g.

Sorry for the $ - a septic has been at me keyboard and switched it to US wrongness. I should cut down on all the " " 's cos they seem to move every time


----------



## Skyline_GTR

Yeah, I don't get the logic of mixing MDAI and MDMAI together as they presumably give nearly the same effects?


----------



## jblz

Skyline_GTR said:


> Yeah, I don't get the logic of mixing MDAI and MDMAI together as they presumably give nearly the same effects?



I haven't tried either but presumably to get a 'fuller' effect if they are only slightly different.


----------



## Sentience

Is it just me or does an MDPV bath salt sound dangerous as fuck? I mean, are they dissolving it in fluid and then dehydrating a completely mixed/dissolved product until it recrystallizes? Probably not. That means that overdose is a real possibility if its cut with other stuff.

So, are any of the discrete 'branded' products any good?

Something low on anxiety, doesnt have to blow your mind but definite euphoria at least mildly, easy to dose without a milligram scale, gives you energy, not likely to cause hypertension or hyperthermia at recreational doses, and a better buzz than a pot of green tea and a toke of marijuana? Does anything fit the bill in a branded product?


----------



## _Swim_

Hello everyone. I am new here but I am sure you all have heard of me.

I would just like to 'get peoples opinions' about a new 'legal high' that nobody else has heard of yet. Its called 4-c-terror dust and its an aromatic bathsalt that leaves you smelling like you are ready for battle! Just 200mg in the bathtub and you will be ready to take on the world! Here is my trip report.

So _Swim_ used 100mg intranasally in his bath, because he is clever like that. His monkey thought this was brilliant. 

10 minutes later his pupils were dialated and heart rate was up. I looked in the mirror and there was a kalaidascope of colors and my skin was tingling. It was the most amazing rush I ever felt. So I threw some cloths on and headed down to the local club downtown. I was really outgoing and talkative and this boost in confidence made everyone like me! Seriously, I couldnt bat the girls away with a stick! Just one witty joke after another and I felt fantastic! Then I hit the dancefloor and WOW!! THe music felt like an orgasm and I think I had 5, and my dancing skills were instantly through the roof! So I decided to grab a few of the hotties I just met and take them over to the hotel across the street and boy was I in for a surprise?

I was starting to come down so I took another bump.....no tolerence. I felt even better than ever! And here is the best part! When I got undressed the increased bloodflow must have done something because I swear I must have gained at least an extra inch or two erect! So I had sex for 9 hours and didnt get tired. As long as I kept giving them bumbs of my 4-c-terror we just kept going at it, for hours or days even!


I would like to thank whoever made this excellent product! I will be using it daily forever, though its completely non-addictive! Its totally safe and non-toxic...I can tell because I used it!

So, does this sound like something you would like to try? PM me for details.


----------



## Vertigo100

^^^^^
lol really just lol. Kara taking the piss maybe


----------



## superhed

Ha ha brilliant! Has to be a piss take but the fact there's some doubt shows just how many annoying shill 'trip reports' we've had recently  Still it made me lol so cheers


----------



## mdman24

*RC Samples????*

Hi there fellow BL'ers :D

I have just recieved 2 samples from a "legal high" company based in europe, each packet contains 2 capsules, 2 blue and white...2 yellow and white....

One is named *"ALCHEMY 2 PK."*

Active ingredients : 1-(4-methylphenyl)-2-methylaminopropan-1-one
                                2-methylamino-1-(3,4-methylenedioxyphenyl)propan-1-one

(Pretty sure this is mephedrone & methylone, had it delivered to UK though???)

The others named *"BLISS 2 PK"*

Active ingredients : (RS)-1-(benzo[d][1,3]dioxol-5-yl)2-pyrrolidin-1-yl)pentan-1-one
                             N-allyl-N-[2-(5-methoxy-1H-indol-3-yl)ethyl-prop-2-en-1-amine

(Pretty sure this is MDPV & 5-MeO-DALT)

Would appreciate your info on wether these are the chemicals I think they are, how they manage to get away with it if they do turn out to be whats listed above, and how sensible would it be to take 1 of these capsules containing MDPV & 5-MeO-DALT??

PS . when I ordered my free samples I sent an email askin to list the ingredients. In the posted package I recieved a letter saying : The listing we have on our website is all we can reveal as we do not want our secrets to be revealed. Website says : a methylenedioxy subsance and a tryptamine. For the other it says a methylenedioxy substance with a phenylamine.
 Either they made new packaging AFTER they sent me the email or they're putting the names of ILLEGAL chemicals on their packaging so they don't reveal ther "secrets" ??? Hmmmm


----------



## Ohheyitsme

_Swim_ said:


> Hello everyone.




loooool


----------



## Bella Figura

@ mdman24:

Yeah you're right in that chemical names listed are Meph+Methylone and MDPV+5-Meo-DALT (sounds like an incredibly strange combination and not heard that many positive things about 5-meo-dalt)

Either the drugs are still legal in their country of origin and you've just imported them illegally. The vendor wouldn't care where they ship to, the fact its illegal here wouldn't be a concern.

Or they've labelled them incorrectly and sent you a couple of random unidentifiable drugs.

If you're going to be importing classified drugs you might as well go for pure non branded powders. 
Otherwise - you've got some random branded drugs that could be anything and I wouldn't consume them.

and a "methylenedioxy" could be anything from methylone to mdma to mdpv/mdai/mdmai etc pretty poor way to describe a drug.


----------



## mdman24

the mephedrone/methylone combo ALCHEMY is definitely what is says as I opened the capsules and know for a fact i would say about 250-300 mgs per capsule,

The BLISS capsule is full of a pure white very fluffy powder? 
On Erowid the trip reports seem very positive for 5-MeO-DALT?? (except for one i read someone taking it with ghb)).
The site is"down for maintenence" so I presume that is down to the Cathinone ban as the stamp says Eire on it.

Cheers for the help! x


----------



## Curly Sue

first time i tried legal highs was in London, first time i was there a couple of years ago. tried like a bear to source sum decent beans but no luck, so decided to try sum of those legal ones from a head shop.. fucking horrible, massive masssive pills with a huge dove on them. total head fuck. took them on the saturday night, was still out ma face (in a bad, horrible way) on the flight back up on the tuesday!! as far as im concerned, legal highs can go fuck themselves


----------



## theotherside

About 5-meo-dalt being used in a legal high, it makes sense to me. At around 50mg's this substance feels like a  low dose meph type feeling with some trippy sensations and tactile enhancement.


----------



## x89

I tried Doves and something that came in white powder, "London something" - it's meant to contain MDPV.

Tasted nice, was very smooth, had no effect. Literally had no effect, same with the pills. I was pretty disappointed! Head shop's branded range doesn't seem worth your money.


----------



## dylan007

*N-cat ?*

there is a website in the united kingdom which have started stocking what they call N-CAT, anyone know anything of this?

I sent them an email asking what the main active compound is and they never got back to me on this


----------



## Captain.Heroin

This is a sign they are shady, are a scam, or would just lie to you anyways.  Don't buy mystery drugs.


----------



## dylan007

yeh i know they are not a scam as i have bought from them before, and they are very big...

here is what it said 

The specific chemical name and CAS number of N-Cat is yet to be disclosed by manufacturer at present.

.... this product may be active from as little as 30mgs


----------



## PredatorVision

I wouldn't bother with it, At a good guess with a stupid name like "N-Cat" it's probably just naphyrone/Energy-1/NRG


you'll get better replies in the European and African Drug Discussion area for this


----------



## Cane2theLeft

^good call. 

Since this is regional, I'm going to send it over there. 

---> EADD.

Do what you like with this you sexy Europeans.


----------



## eclipsedesign

It would seem unwise to order any.


----------



## cherrycolouredfunk

Avoid like you would a perma tanned scouse chavs cunt.


----------



## TheSpade

cherrycolouredfunk said:


> Avoid like you would a perma tanned scouse chavs cunt.



Haven't you seen the 'how to pull a chav thread'? Seems most of EADD likes these types. :D


----------



## Bella Figura

Not a cathinone but still a "Cat" = more branded shit that isn't worth paying for when the people selling it don't have the decency to tell you what you're consuming.


----------



## cherrycolouredfunk

TheSpade said:


> Haven't you seen the 'how to pull a chav thread'? Seems most of EADD likes these types. :D





Well they have no taste, so I'd expect them to be ordering N-cat, then bragging to their mates how fucking class it is.


----------



## somedood

N-cat sounds like a job for the ultimateRaver23. Get on it lad, amazing!


----------



## Royal C

dylan007 said:


> there is a website in the united kingdom which have started stocking what they call N-CAT, anyone know anything of this?
> 
> I sent them an email asking what the main active compound is and they never got back to me on this



*In the UK?

HaHa - No wonder they aint giving up the principal compound - I know for fact they just banned a shit load of stuff over there including banana skins!!

Dont have to be Einstein to work out why real chem names are being kept under wraps by whoever knows whasup - be banned quicker than you can say:
"dis n dat wtfs ncat?" *


----------



## vecktor

Royal C said:


> *In the UK?
> 
> HaHa - No wonder they aint giving up the principal compound - I know for fact they just banned a shit load of stuff over there including banana skins!!
> 
> Dont have to be Einstein to work out why real chem names are being kept under wraps by whoever knows whasup - be banned quicker than you can say:
> "dis n dat wtfs ncat?" *



hiding the chemical name is pointless because the authorities have proper analytical kit along with the intel from china and can figure it out very quickly.


----------



## coffee23

Hi,

I just received 1g of this "N-Cat" and tbh it looks/smells very much like M-Cat.......

I have tested 1mg for allergy and so far all's ok, will up it and report back once i can find out a bit more about it first.


----------



## Mental Kenny

coffee23 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I just received 1g of this "N-Cat" and tbh it looks/smells very much like M-Cat.......
> 
> I have tested 1mg for allergy and so far all's ok, will up it and report back once i can find out a bit more about it first.



I'm sure a lot of vendors still have huge stockpiles of mephedrone and are just giving it fancy names to get rid of their stock.


----------



## coffee23

Yeah that's wht i'm kinda thinking with this tbh. 8(


----------



## jblz

coffee23 said:


> Yeah that's wht i'm kinda thinking with this tbh. 8(



Effects?


----------



## coffee23

Not tried it out yet (apart from the 1mg) as i was hoping to get more info.

I will report here when i have tested it out.


----------



## Mental Kenny

coffee23 said:


> Not tried it out yet (apart from the 1mg) as i was hoping to get more info.
> 
> I will report here when i have tested it out.



I guess you have to take one for the team, not very good HR-wise, but I guess it's the only way. 

Good luck.


----------



## Mr Smokes Blunts.

N-CAT isn't mephedrone, it's a cathinone, and it's almost certainly banned by the Cathinone analogs ban.


----------



## Mona Lisa

Mr Smokes Blunts. said:


> N-CAT isn't mephedrone, it's a cathinone, and it's almost certainly banned by the Cathinone analogs ban.


Wondering if N-Cat is, in fact, naphyrone.


----------



## Mental Kenny

Mr Smokes Blunts. said:


> N-CAT isn't mephedrone, it's a cathinone, and it's almost certainly banned by the Cathinone analogs ban.



Well if it is I predict some people will be receiving a visit from the old bill as it's currently being sold.

I still find it weird though, I mean with the new legislation in place surely they wouldn't risk the legal trouble of selling a cathinone.

I agree with Mona Lisa, it might be naphyrone sold with a different name, hence why they say it could be active at 30 mg and that could also explain the very low price, which seems weird if it's indeed a brand new chemical.

Naphyrone had a bad reputation, so that might explain why they would try to pass it off as something else.


----------



## Mr Smokes Blunts.

Mental Kenny said:


> Well if it is I predict some people will be receiving a visit from the old bill as it's currently being sold.
> 
> I still find it weird though, I mean with the new legislation in place surely they wouldn't risk the legal trouble of selling a cathinone.
> 
> I agree with Mona Lisa, it might be naphyrone sold with a different name, hence why they say it could be active at 30 mg and that could also explain the very low price, which seems weird if it's indeed a brand new chemical.
> 
> Naphyrone had a bad reputation, so that might explain why they would try to pass it off as something else.



It's not naphyrone, it's much less stimulating. It is the same stuff that's in NRG2 though.  I cant fathom why anyone would sell anything illegal but weed, it's just unnecessary risk.


----------



## Mental Kenny

Okay has anybody even heard of X-20-3, I love all those names that are popping up, I really feel sorry for law enforcement, they went on decades with the same old drugs, now they have a dozen new ones appearing every week, they must be overworked. 

The chemical name is 6-Methylenedioxy-N-methyl-2-6.7-dihydro-Aminoindan or also 
5H-cyclopenta [1,3]benzodioxol-6-amine.

Do these names make sense? I would never consider buying any, but just out of curiosity I wouldn't mind knowing if it's just another bogus name or it really exists.


----------



## OrdeM

Mental Kenny said:


> Well if it is I predict some people will be receiving a visit from the old bill as it's currently being sold.
> 
> I still find it weird though, I mean with the new legislation in place surely they wouldn't risk the legal trouble of selling a cathinone.
> 
> I agree with Mona Lisa, it might be naphyrone sold with a different name, hence why they say it could be active at 30 mg and that could also explain the very low price, which seems weird if it's indeed a brand new chemical.
> 
> Naphyrone had a bad reputation, so that might explain why they would try to pass it off as something else.



Wouldn't imagine its Naphyrone as site sells that anyway....what really gets me is how the hell would they sell something they have no idea what it is!

I'm thinking from a purely legal point of view here. 
If they don't know what it is, how do they know its legal? 

Can't get my head round that, it wouldn't be me putting my trust in some Chinese or Indian lab saying its completely legal....honest....but we are just not telling you what it is.

No risk to lab, all risk on vendor with stocks of illegal drugs advertised on the net!

Sits back and gets popcorn....


----------



## Bella Figura

Mental Kenny said:


> Okay has anybody even heard of X-20-3



discussed earlier in the thread: http://www.bluelight.ru/vb/showthread.php?p=8368384#post8368384

Seems like a pointless/potentially dangerous mixture of three chemicals.


----------



## coffee23

Ok i have tested 50mg around 2:45pm and have got nothing from it, it's not naphyrone as that gets me chatty at only 20mg after about 10 mins.


----------



## OrdeM

Mr Smokes Blunts. said:


> It's not naphyrone, it's much less stimulating. It is the same stuff that's in NRG2 though.  I cant fathom why anyone would sell anything illegal but weed, it's just unnecessary risk.



Just to check...a couple of posts ago you said it was a cathinone. 
Are you saying NRG2 is therefore a cathinone? 

Where are you managing to get these facts from? Sorry for sounding suspicious but I pretty sure you have posted about trying to set up as a vendor...sure your not a competitor?

Me? I would imagine the authorities are all over these sites, testing everything they send out...one illegal shipped product = game over vendor. 

Yet your convinced it's a Cathinone...MMmmmmm

So much disinformation going around : (


----------



## barnabasbarry

A site that sells this "n-cat" has an FAQ about it.

I don't know whether im allowed to quote directly or not, but i think people need to know.

Sounds and bit strange to me

*snip*

The specific chemical name and CAS number of N-Cat is yet to be disclosed by manufacturer at present. 

...this product may be active from as little as 30mgs...


----------



## Shambles

Please don't quote big chunks of text from vendors - especially when it's not saying anything that hasn't already been noted.


----------



## barnabasbarry

Sorry, I'm new here and wasn't exactly sure. Thanks for the edit.


----------



## Mr Smokes Blunts.

OrdeM said:


> Just to check...a couple of posts ago you said it was a cathinone.
> Are you saying NRG2 is therefore a cathinone?
> 
> Where are you managing to get these facts from? Sorry for sounding suspicious but I pretty sure you have posted about trying to set up as a vendor...sure your not a competitor?
> 
> Me? I would imagine the authorities are all over these sites, testing everything they send out...one illegal shipped product = game over vendor.
> 
> Yet your convinced it's a Cathinone...MMmmmmm
> 
> So much disinformation going around : (



I know because a supplier offered to let me sell it, as long as I agreed to not give the name away. I'm pretty sure NRG-2 is the supposed 'legal cathinone', because the trip reports match how I believe this compound would feel. I know a lot of people who run these sites already, trust me the authorities aren't monitoring them, I don't think they have the time or even really understand what the fuck is going on. When my friends were caught with kilos of the stuff they searched their houses for grow ops because they genuinely thought it was plant food. 

You don't have to trust me, but what i'm saying is don't buy unnamed products - how would that boost profit margins in any way? I think the only and main benefits to buying legal highs at the moment is that they are legal and you know what you're taking, with those benefits removed you might as well just buy off the streets. Why anyone would buy something that promises to get them high, without ANY info whatsoever on the health effects, the law, and most importantly how good it feels, I have no idea.


----------



## slackhands

My mate says its rubbish- said he took half a g and felt nowt..... I had some of that dimethocaine stuff and i felt absolutely nothing of that. don't bother


----------



## coffee23

hi,

100mg tested at 5:30pm and still nothing.  :/


----------



## coffee23

OK - 1g gone, i had 750mg from 2:45pm to 8pm and all i got was a VERY mild come up like M-Cat, it lasted about 5 mins and then i had about 30 mins of very weak euphoria then i started to get back to normal (with 200mg then 1 hour later 250mg).

I dont think i'll be trying this again anytime soon tbh. :/


Edit:   ROA was Oral with water.


----------



## markyparky1971

I've tried NRG2 at increasingly higher doses and it did absolutely nothing for me.  Zilch.  No effect whatsoever.

Tempted to try it from a different vendor but not sure I want to waste more money yet when there are others I haven't tried.

N Cat and MDAT arriving today so will post my experiences of these soon.


----------



## methad1

markyparky1971 said:


> I've tried NRG2 at increasingly higher doses and it did absolutely nothing for me.  Zilch.  No effect whatsoever.



Ditto. My NRG-2 experience was crap.


----------



## Isaac_Hock

Right, I have just necked two of these "diablo" pills.

I expected them to be the usual worthless shit but suprisingly they are starting to give me a nice buzz. Nothing mad but it's only just started,  so we'll see.


----------



## Ciara26

*Whack-bath salt (i think) any swim or whaever ure meant 2 say lol try it?*

SWIM (HAHA DO I FECKIN ALWAYS HAVE 2 SAY SWIM?!!!) got a bag of wack earlier from a head shop, SWIM gona do some in a lil bit, was jus wonderin has any1 tried it and what 2 expect, heard its not as strong as wildcat, have a gram, but also heard dat NRG can be a bit dodgy if ya take alot of it in a short space of time is it d same as dat stuff? Cheers 4 any advice...hopefully some folks online at dis hour p.s i also put dis in d drug discussion forum hope ya dont mind mods


----------



## Evad

you don't have to say swim at all, in fact it is advised against on bluelight


----------



## Ciara26

Haha ah right i was gettin confused wi d other drug forum cheers man


----------



## Ciara26

Pretty damn shi stuff, jus a chewed jaw nd a racin heart 2 show 4 it, prob d type of drug 2 do wi ure mates tho nd not on ure own! Any1 recommend a decent rc outta d head shops in dublin?


----------



## technocat

I hope there not selling NRG in the head shops in Dublin now, this is bad news! plenty of good pills around now, dont know why people still bother with them at all.


----------



## looneyx

N





Ciara26 said:


> SWIM (HAHA DO I FECKIN ALWAYS HAVE 2 SAY SWIM?!!!) got a bag of wack earlier from a head shop, SWIM gona do some in a lil bit, was jus wonderin has any1 tried it and what 2 expect, heard its not as strong as wildcat, have a gram, but also heard dat NRG can be a bit dodgy if ya take alot of it in a short space of time is it d same as dat stuff? Cheers 4 any advice...hopefully some folks online at dis hour p.s i also put dis in d drug discussion forum hope ya dont mind mods



Well good luck with that picked up some of that wack yesterday medelf and did less than 150 mg: between 7 and 11 last night. Just to test the waters....tis moreish and there's a bit of a delay . Doesn't compare to drone or charged. Funny bit of lift and fierce chatty. Lotta lasting in it too cos I'm still up.....not a chance of kip id be interested to hear what u make of it....


----------



## QuickFix

*"Bonzai Super Sleep"*

Several online RC vendors who also market stupidly named substances such as NRG-1 are currently selling what they call "Bonzai Super Sleep" in multiples of 1g. Now there is no specific mention of what this substance actually is, but the product image is the molecular diagram for phenazepam.

Just wondering if anybody has purchased this "plant sleeper" and considering that it is active in the sub milligram range, is it likely that the gram sold has been buffered with cutting agents?

A dab of phenazepam from a 1g bag could certainly lead to a super-sleep.


----------



## deko

This can only end in tears.


----------



## QuickFix

^ I would certainly agree, should the product be pure and uncut.

Having dealt with phenazepam in the past, I dissolved it in propelyene glycol for accurate dosing, but the typical type of people who buy "NRG-1" aren't going to know this.


----------



## parttime crackhead

Have you thought about sending the vendor an email or something? They might not even know themselves & some cunt is gonna die.


----------



## Bella Figura

I'm guessing it'll be cut to fuck, the prices didn't look very promising, its so irresponsible giving phenazepam a brand name 

If anyone does buy it you should still dissolve it in propylene glycol and dose ~1mg at a time rather than dabbing away but with a stupid name like that accidents are going to happen.

Such bullshit.


----------



## parttime crackhead

Aye it'll be cut, but who knows at what ratio???


----------



## I NUK3D U

^ only going to end one way


.....(and it's not the "happily ever after" version)


----------



## rickolasnice

Doves are shit. Not mephedrone, flephedrone, anydrone i know of.. pure shit.


----------



## nolys

seeing as mephedrone is now banned, i was wondering what i should buy now? at least til i can get some mdma.?
anything new and legal about that i could get at a headshop that isnt NRG?


----------



## Bearlove

This may be old news but Ill post it anyway just incase 

Legal high info/Dublin


----------



## connexion23

Handy poster showing the ingredients of bath salts that are available in Ireland after the May ban.

http://www.drugs.ie/pdfs/2010/head_shop_ID_poster_may_post_ban.pdf


White Columbia containing Ethcathinone is nothing special but quite a nice stimulant . 

None the rest have any real appeal.


----------



## Xamkou

So, although I've got a "6-APB" sample on the way, the RC scene is rather boring and quite frankly dangerous at the moment and since I've got some cash spare, I figured that this couldn't hurt. I've purchased 1g of "Dust" and 6 "Pink Champagne" party pills, both of which contain some unlisted ingredients ("aminoindan" is listed as one of the ingredients in the latter). I've purchased both from what is probably the most known and well-used herbal high website, so I know both will be safe. 

Reviews for "Dust" aren't glowing but apparently if used rather recklessly it produces a Mephedrone type high. The "Pink Champagne" pills have pretty good reviews so I'm looking forward to trying them. I'll probably open the capsules and snort the powder too.

I'm aware that it's unlikely any of these will compare to the previously massively popular items such as "Charge+" and "Mitzees" but it should be fun. 

The vendor is also working on another powder and new range of pills, possibly containing the coveted "6-APB" itself since the new stuff keeps getting delayed?

I'll post my thoughts on the stuff in here when I'm done and I'll do a trip report if I get some decent effects. Both will arrive on Monday. 

What are your thoughts on the herbal highs (that aren't actually herbal) past, present and what may be coming in the future?


----------



## 4-OH

Latest legal high I came across on my local headshop is this:

FAIRY DUST

Anybody have any idea what it contains? All these packaged legal highs must contain the same things, but would just like to be sure.


----------



## Xamkou

I don't think anyone knows what the main active ingredient is in the "3rd generation" legals. If they do, they're keeping it quiet though its been confirmed its chemical based and not herbal. I haven't stumbled across 'Fairy Dust' yet though it could be the same as 'Dust' - pictured above. I've been speaking to a few others who've tried it and they said if you rail enough of it, it gives a lengthy cathinone type high. I've also been told that mixing it with stuff such as "Blue-e" and "Pink Champagne" can make the high quite trippy and last well over 8 hours so I'm quite excited to experiement with the two, maybe even with a bit of '6-APB' added in for good measure. Should be a happy Monday for me indeed!


----------



## Allein

Just seen this pop up on a well known RC site:-

*Intense-Incense*


Application: Research chemical only.  Unconfirmed research offers application as an intermediary or conduit for incence burning.
Hazard: Not for human consumption, active from 20mgs - avoid contact with mouth facial area in handling. Incense burning applications should be performed in a controlled enviroment. Xn R22
Appearance: Fine off white particles, not cemented together


Surely not Ethylphenidate freebase, its shame this vendor seems to have ceased even trying to name an active substance


----------



## Recluse

*NRG Range*

Looking at purchasing a couple of grams of the NRG range... which is the best? Id like something that gets me on the chatters and a rush like Mephedrone. I know im not going to get anything as close to Mephedrone but want to try these NRG products to see what there like.


----------



## Cornishman

There's a guy on youtube who knows all about the NRG range.


----------



## technics

Cornishman said:


> There's a guy on youtube who knows all about the NRG range.



/facepalm

That guy gives the RC community a bad name, and the Aspie community a worse name


Personally I'd suggest avoiding them altogether. Only one seems to provide details of the active ingredient Naphylpyrovalerone (of which many batched have been found to be MDPV).

None have good reviews, and from my experience of two of them, not worth the effort. Avoid.


----------



## Recluse

I love your sense of humor Cornishman. Thats why I started a new thread for it as it seems to have taken over the discussion for the actual RC's.


----------



## wibble

If it's about RCs put it in here, this being the appropriate megathread.


----------



## Recluse

didn't really want to troll my way through pages of digs to the video guy really but anyway...


----------



## Shambles

That's the BDD thread - the fella barely gets a mention here if at all 

In answer to you question - none of the NRG products are even vaguely like what you are after if you want something at all like meph  - they're not even a tiny bit. NRG-2 and 3 are basically bunk - they do nothing much of anything as far as anybody can see, but 3 does even more (less?) nothing than 2 so somehow manages to be even more pointless than number 2 is.

NRG-1 is either an extremely potent stimulant or complete bunk depending on which vendor you buy from and what they have lying around at the time, it seems. If you get the strong stuff then 10mg is a pretty hefty dose but it is nothing like meph - more like MDPV with varying levels of unpleasant side-effects even if you get a version without MDPV in. "Pure" naphyrone has just started to show up some places and I would recommend that over NRG-1 as it's far cleaner and more enjoyable - unlike NRG-x it even has some euphoria  - but still nothing like meph. Meph is like meph. Nothing else is.

And prepare for another lil move - branded RCs go in the branded RCs thread, Kate


----------



## nolys

Kratom is a pretty good legal high.
Not really a pill or powder, but good nonetheless..


----------



## Shambles

^ Whilst not all branded as such, there are actually many kratom brands (like that Krypton Kratom stuff found to be laced with a tramadol analogue, for example) so it fits okay here. Still never tried it myself but sounds pretty good if also often a bit pricey.


----------



## DeefyDee

Hello, tried searching this thread but nothing came up - anybody had experiences with the new Neo Dove Trois? Be good to know if they're much cop.


----------



## ddhats

Tried the Dust mentioned earlier for the first time last night.  Got up to about 500mg and there wasn't anything resembling a mephedrone type high.  There was a slight buzz at the start, which I thought felt promising and worth chasing, but didn't get any better.  
In fact started to feel a bit ill by the end.  My advice: don't bother


----------



## Recluse

*Nrg 3*

Ok, just had some nrg-3 delivered, not sure when im going to take abit to see what its like but not just yet because its too early. Ill let you know what I think of it when ive take a little bit. Smells abit like mephedrone and looks abit like it... wonder if the vendors are still mixing this stuff with it... ahhh who cares lol. Any one taken NRG3 before? I know everyones reactions to drugs are different so I shall let you know... Me thinks I shall be having a mad day =) good bye for now.


----------



## Cornishman

Sounds like something I wouldn't touch with a barge pole tbh.


----------



## walkthedinosaur

Recluse said:


> Ok, just had some nrg-3 delivered, not sure when im going to take abit to see what its like but not just yet because its too early. Ill let you know what I think of it when ive take a little bit. Smells abit like mephedrone and looks abit like it... wonder if the vendors are still mixing this stuff with it... ahhh who cares lol. Any one taken NRG3 before? I know everyones reactions to drugs are different so I shall let you know... Me thinks I shall be having a mad day =) good bye for now.




Sorry to tell you this but I decided to try a gram and it was utter shite. TR has just been posted.


----------



## Recluse

Had a little line before only a tiny tiny one but didnt do much really... felt abit strange for few mins. havent had any more since... going to leave it till later and have a fat line when ive had a drink see what happens. keep ya's posted


----------



## Link_S

DeefyDee said:


> Hello, tried searching this thread but nothing came up - anybody had experiences with the new Neo Dove Trois? Be good to know if they're much cop.



Report from another forum:


> I found the ND Trois stronger dose for dose than the SC3s though the SC3s have a slightly happier push.   The ND Trois is similar to methylone but not quite as euphoric, but with great empathy and music appreciation. Seems to be effecting my serontonin far more than dopamine (whereas even the second gen seemed to affect dopamine, being cathinone-based). Not quite as stimmy as methylone, nor does it have the rush of mephedrone though it's definitely an entactogen.  I'm going to guess that perhaps the SC3s are a ratio of DMC (dimethocaine and MDAT), whereas the ND trois are mainly MDAT or perhaps 5-IAI.  They're a pure white, very fine powder so I don't think they contain MDAI which is usually brown in colour.
> 
> They're quite good but completely different to the other generations.
> 
> I'd recommend a single SC3 followed by a single ND trois... the SC3 will give the ND trois a pleasant push and afterglow that will add to the empathy of it.


----------



## Recluse

Ive come to the conclusion nrg 3 dosent do anything. Not buying any rcs ever again and going to go the gym and sweat this shit out of me. If your looking at buying any of the nrg stuff dont bother because its all a lot of crap


----------



## theotherside

^^^That was pretty much established before  you tried it  Some great ones are around and coming so don't give up!


----------



## Recluse

theotherside26 said:


> ^^^That was pretty much established before  you tried it  Some great ones are around and coming so don't give up!



Curiosity kills people =)


----------



## DeefyDee

Bombed about 250mg of the NeoDove Trois at about 10.30 and didn't really feel much at all, a little spaced out perhaps, decided to do a few lines of about 100mg total at about 11.30 or so and again not much at all, a little spacey and relaxing but aside from that not much else.


----------



## grimmo

DeefyDee said:


> Bombed about 250mg of the NeoDove Trois at about 10.30 and didn't really feel much at all, a little spaced out perhaps, decided to do a few lines of about 100mg total at about 11.30 or so and again not much at all, a little spacey and relaxing but aside from that not much else.



Hmm I heard that too. Others bought a selection of their new stuff and if I remember correctly some were more active than others.  Shit sorry my memory is a bit vague.  I think it was the new SD that was ok but the trouble is you had to guess which one it was from the capsule colour.


----------



## DeefyDee

Yeah I do wonder what it actually is, I mean it's by no means unpleasant it's just that there's not really much at all to it, doubt I would buy it again.


----------



## glasscityplayer

*---*

red oblong pill you had that said bzp free

IM 90% sure was a    am-hi-co red dove      

Had the same and ohh boy could i feel one and 3 hours after taking it i took another omg i had never talked so much in my life It the comedown was horrid for me with no sleep not like i wanna die bad but felt very sad prob one of the worst crashes ever but strong high.



Ivory wave ultra   does seem to last for hours and has a very addictive feeling to it Needing to redose even though you dont wanna cause you wanna save it but if you dont redose feel like you may not like whats coming   im not sure what the come down is yet but im guessing that its not as bad as what everyone says AS i feel like i could sleep on it 30 mins after doing a bump but i think this maybe because my adhd it makes me just stare and read and be quite like if i did good coke  thats what ivory wave and ultra remind me of GREAT coke and what i wish ADHD meds did for me no bad side effects while on it but i did mix a few lines a few hours ago of another bath salt called OCEAN BURST got it as a free sample with my order and it was not fun to mix gave me heart paps and made me feel kinda uneasy like when i came down on red doves 


all i know is tonight after i do my last line and chill for a bit ima not sit up all nite ima goto sleep and not have a comedown as i feel like i can sleep which is odd after doing a whole 200mg bag of ivory and a 200 mg bag of ocean and even a few more bumps out of an ultra bag   strange cause i did not feel this way on RED DOVES  red doves made me feel as if i was on another dirty X pill(80% of them)  like the ones with BZP AND TFMPP(also known as party pills) MY guess is they are 100% bzp free

and 100% piperzines such as    mcpp   which is almost 100% what it felt like  but i have also had PURE Flephedrone and i bet it is a mix of the two both being legal everywhere   EXCEPT DENMARK   for the fleph   and if it is fleph its maybe 10 percent of the active ingredint and 90% mcpp 

I know that i would buy ivory wave again but only in a 500mg packet and if i could find it cheaper  shits expensive


----------



## glasscityplayer

And yes   nrg3 is crap


----------



## Recluse

I have changed my mind I got pissed last nite and Had alot of the nrg3 in a line and kept having keys of it every now and then Ive gone though a gram and I feel ok but the high was fucking amazing. If you do get NRG3 make sure you get a gram to your self and do alot at once instead of little bits so it grabs you by the nuts and takes you to never never lad. I do alot of class A and I can say last nite was one of the best nites ive ever had on a RC. No big come down as of yet but planning on making my way to the gym to have a sauna n steam room to get rid of some of the horrible shit in my body. I've just ordered another bag for my mad weekend in the lake district and I think if you want to stay on a legal high then buy nrg 3 haven't tried 1 or 2 but I think I found my new soul mate for partying on! Yes ive done most stims you could think of at partys and stuff and tbh I really like Mephedrone but its hard to come across and all the waiting about you do sometimes for such a shitty amount measured out by some dodgy guy isn't worth it. If you looking for a good happy chatty buzz then buy NRG3 it rocked my world. Haven't been to sleep as of yet and dont think I will for another several hours to be quiet frank.

If your having trouble reading this message then I think you should talk to frank!!!!


----------



## Shambles

glasscityplayer said:


> MY guess is they are 100% bzp free and 100% piperzines such as  mcpp  which is almost 100% what it felt like  but i have also had PURE Flephedrone and i bet it is a mix of the two both being legal everywhere   EXCEPT DENMARK   for the fleph   and if it is fleph its maybe 10 percent of the active ingredint and 90% mcpp



BZP is a piperazine just as MCPP, TFMPP, etc are - all illegal now, as far as I know. Sure there are plenty of pipz that escaped the ban though. Flephedrone was banned along with mephedrone, buylone, methylone, MDPV and probably one or two others I forgot. As has been shown recently, just cos these chems are now illegal doesn't mean that vendors have a problem lying about it and just chucking whatever leftover stock they have in a baggie and selling it anymore than it would stop you being charged with possession of a controlled substance if you were caught with it. Nice


----------



## walkthedinosaur

Recluse said:


> I have changed my mind I got pissed last nite and Had alot of the nrg3 in a line and kept having keys of it every now and then Ive gone though a gram and I feel ok but the high was fucking amazing. If you do get NRG3 make sure you get a gram to your self and do alot at once instead of little bits so it grabs you by the nuts and takes you to never never lad. I do alot of class A and I can say last nite was one of the best nites ive ever had on a RC. No big come down as of yet but planning on making my way to the gym to have a sauna n steam room to get rid of some of the horrible shit in my body. I've just ordered another bag for my mad weekend in the lake district and I think if you want to stay on a legal high then buy nrg 3 haven't tried 1 or 2 but I think I found my new soul mate for partying on! Yes ive done most stims you could think of at partys and stuff and tbh I really like Mephedrone but its hard to come across and all the waiting about you do sometimes for such a shitty amount measured out by some dodgy guy isn't worth it. If you looking for a good happy chatty buzz then buy NRG3 it rocked my world. Haven't been to sleep as of yet and dont think I will for another several hours to be quiet frank.



You snorted a big line? Didn't it fuckin' wreck your nose? I went through a gram of this over a weekend and it did fuck all really, (see TR), but the burn was intense on the nose.

Don't really like the idea of something you need to take half a gram of to feel anything, particularly when you don't know what on earth you might be taking.


----------



## lynx2051

*Herbal Highs (brand) Smilies UK*

I'm not sure whether you are allowed to mention branded products or companies but I have just ordered the new 3rd generation of Smilies UK. 

The ingrediants say they contain:

Cola Vera
Tyrosine
Caffeine
Amino Acid Complex
Paullina Cupana
Zinc
Areca Nut Extract
Ketones

My question is regarding the Ketones, I thought they were all classified class B and are now banned. :S


----------



## Cane2theLeft

I'm not sure what the mods will do with it but 


-->EADD


----------



## jblz

Shambles said:


> NRG-1 is either an extremely potent stimulant or complete bunk depending on which vendor you buy from and what they have lying around at the time, it seems. If you get the strong stuff then 10mg is a pretty hefty dose but it is nothing like meph - more like MDPV with varying levels of unpleasant side-effects even if you get a version without MDPV in. *"Pure" naphyrone has just started to show up some places* and I would recommend that over NRG-1 as it's far cleaner and more enjoyable - unlike NRG-x it even has some euphoria  - but still nothing like meph. Meph is like meph. Nothing else is.



So is actual Naphyrone any good at all? Worth touching? Can get it cheap as hell but have stayed well clear of all this NRG bullshit


----------



## Shambles

jblz said:


> So is actual Naphyrone any good at all? Worth touching? Can get it cheap as hell but have stayed well clear of all this NRG bullshit



If it's the same as what I and one or two others had I'd say yes. It ain't no peevee but it certainly ain't any NRG crap either. Feels much smoother and with greatly reduced (or completely lacking in some cases) the shittier effects. It's about the same potency as some of the better versions of NRG-1 but far cleaner and smoother - even gave me a few nice speedy rushes and tingles and a fair bit of euphoria which none of the NRG-1s did really. It's never gonna be the greatest drug in the history of the world but it's really not such a bad stand in while peevee is thin on the ground at all. Was genuinely and pleasantly surprised 

The most obvious way to differentiate it from the NRG crap was to run it on tinfoil - liquefies instantly and runs clean as a whistle with little or no residue. All of the NRGs are filth on the foil so seems to be a very good test to see if you got the good one or not. Much less fiendy than NRG-1 too... although as the version I was mostly getting was one of the cut MDPV ones that's maybe no big surprise


----------



## The RZA

> wonder if the vendors are still mixing this stuff with it... ahhh who cares lol.



Dear me...


----------



## feeny87

Shambles said:


> If it's the same as what I and one or two others had I'd say yes. It ain't no peevee but it certainly ain't any NRG crap either. Feels much smoother and with greatly reduced (or completely lacking in some cases) the shittier effects. It's about the same potency as some of the better versions of NRG-1 but far cleaner and smoother - even gave me a few nice speedy rushes and tingles and a fair bit of euphoria which none of the NRG-1s did really. It's never gonna be the greatest drug in the history of the world but it's really not such a bad stand in while peevee is thin on the ground at all. Was genuinely and pleasantly surprised
> 
> The most obvious way to differentiate it from the NRG crap was to run it on tinfoil - liquefies instantly and runs clean as a whistle with little or no residue. All of the NRGs are filth on the foil so seems to be a very good test to see if you got the good one or not. Much less fiendy than NRG-1 too... although as the version I was mostly getting was one of the cut MDPV ones that's maybe no big surprise



so would u recomend buying some of this to keep me ticking over until 6-apb comes out?


----------



## theimp

What colour is the pure Naphyrone ?  Am I allowed to ask if it is listed in some different fashion/ name ?  I am just trying to seperate the endless nrg sites. Apologies if that is too close to the rules.


----------



## Bella Figura

Not sure what colour it should be, but it could also be listed as naphthylpyrovalerone or O-2482.


----------



## Equal Observer

I got 0.5g of NRG-4 today, hazardous when swallowed =/. Speculation that it's a cannabinoid. No ones been talking about it much. Smoked 5-10mg in a roll up. It felt like smoking weed in the way that I can feel it going into my system the same way. I'm getting the usual "What if It's placebo" thing in my head, which I used to get with weed, I feel quite mellow and comfortable. It'd be nice if this were tested so I know what I'm smoking. I don't intend to use it much until more information has came about or whatever. Definitely the best NRG I've tried so far anyway :D.


----------



## theimp

Thanks 

Have tried a number of variations but as the nrg series 8) were being passed off as this google isn`t being my friend.


----------



## Liberator

I tried NRG-3 last week, bit of stimulation there, loads of sweating but alas no recreational feeling, I won't be ordering again.  It seems it was a white power with a mix of transparent crystals, very bitter.

This weekend I'd tried Intense Incense, had a 1g bag, advised active from 20mg.  IMO it's not worth it.  Could not get anything from this and decided the ingedient for me was seeminly inavtive.  Went through 750mg, nothing. Be interesting to get other peoples reports.


----------



## agram

I was given some NRG with no 'generation' on it. One, two or three? No clue. I doubt there's anything linking them together. I was given it for free Edinburgh from a shop after getting a rather nice tobacco pipe. 

(On a completely unrelated note, why can't we bring back pipe tobacco as something that isn't an oddity? It tastes so nice...)

It has a distinct numbing effect, so it's mixed with one of the 'cains. Unless there's Dimethocaine in it? But I've tried Dimethocaine (once intentionally only) and it doesn't have the same feeling of local anesthesia... Benzocaine? Lidocaine? Who the fuck knows?

It seems to have a reasonable duration of allertness without euphoria; increased talkativity and thinking and such. But I have only ever tried licking my finger, putting it in the bag, swishing it around my mouth and then swallowing it. I can't be certain, but I feel a slight taste of both MDBV and a Ketone before my mouth goes numb. There are many effects which feel like different stims which seem to wear off at different times. 

It's... Not bad if you need to wake up. Aside from that, I really have no desire to take any more. 

The fact that it has a numbing effect would easily make people want to redose as if it is Cocaine IN, but if one was to take a line simillar to Coke, it'd be too much. 

Kinda evil. 

I'm guessing that it's another method of dodgy vendors disguising things which are now illegal to dispose of? With the numbing Cocaine analogue, it bothers me. It does feel a bit peevy. But I can't help but notice that Ketone smell, even if it is slight. I certainly do get a mild feeling that there's a little Methedrone in it. There's that shade of a mild dose. 

As stated before, I think that the NRG what-the-fuck-they-are things should not be purchased. I'm guessing most vendors just throw in a mix of whatever they have left of older things. G-D forbid that someone actually does a whole line of whatever I have. I'd reckon they'd end up in hospital. 

Vosoconstriction, local and moderately long lasting anesthesia (moreso than Cocaine and many 'inert' analogues), an urge of compulsion into taking more, a _bit _of euphoria, a slight feeling of wanting to fuck women that I wouldn't whilst even pissed... 

The fact that vendors are passing it off as an 'extra' for most other purchases bothers me. 

It just comes in a baggie stapled to some cardboard. I see no reason why vendors could put anything they want in that baggie and sell it as something 'new and legal'. I'm convinced it's another way to offload some of what they can no longer sell. 

I've written all of this after a minor sublingual dose. It's a rant. So you can probably understand what I mean by all of this.

I say _any_ NRG X product should be avoided. I find what I have useful, and will use it occasionally, but I am not getting the effects that many people seem to get from it in my opinion. 

Nobody knows what is in it, and it varies from vendor to vendor. 

We really need to wait until something good and 'reliable' comes up. Or, in an ideal world, the folk start getting back onto gettting good MDMA back. 

So much for an intended quick post!


----------



## agram

Oh, and from a usually reliable source, the 'Pink Champagnes' are MDAI mixed with (stretching my memory) one of the 'Drones or a longer lasting stim and dopamine funzie. They're not bad, but the MDAI wears off much quicker than whatever else is in them. The MDAI part he seemed _very_ certain of. 

Not easy to sleep after though, but not too bad. But the lingering effects seem to be a cold feeling stim after the MDAI wears off. I certainly notice the MDAI feeling.


----------



## technics

Pink's didn't feel like MDAI to me, and one source quoted 2-AI content to me. Both myself and a friend have had very bad stomach cramps and sedate ill feeling from these, very unlike MDAI.

(I've done MDAI from 3 different vendors now, in low and very high doses)


----------



## agram

Odd... I've also tried a few different sources and doses, and these Pink Champagnes certainly did seem to have MDAI in them. Are we getting more random pills? Of course, this could also be very subjective. Still odd though. And I certainly didn't get any really terrible side effects, aside from sleeplessness after the MDAI feeling wore off.


----------



## technics

Well it definitely contains an aminoindane of some kind, perhaps I can only really relate to MDAI effects at doses of over 300mg. Reading into the ingredients my issue may have been due to the kola nut content which can cause gastric problems in high doses.

Probably subjective then, but was a little unhappy with the result


----------



## feeny87

does any of this dmc or other caines actually act in the same way as cocaine when taken? would it be recommended to buy for going to the pub or that? cheers


----------



## Evad

I'd avoid buying dmc from anywhere tbh as vendors just seem to be selling lidocaine mixed with caffeine under the guise of dimethocaine, shady business. by all accounts it's crap anyway, the legal analogue that was out a while go (fluorotropacaine I think) seemed much better.


----------



## agram

I'd love to see a boycot of 'legal' branded highs the more I find out about them. Not that it would ever occur. 

The less sold though, the more chance we might actually get some MDMA... 

I'm fed up with not knowing what is in what. At least a few months back you could get M1 and M2 and know it would likely be of good quality, and not a different chem. 

I've seen an influx in head shops of little plastic vails of powder in cone shaped things. Usually coming in a cardboard packet shaped a bit like a widened cylinder. Names such as 'White Columbia', 'Dance Crystals Flowers'. Identical package forms, and identical vails. Not much smell? Guess they're the same? What are these? And why do they have to sell them in different packages? This drives me mad.


----------



## lynx2051

Has anyone tried the Smilies UK or Hibenas from *a vendor*. I tried the Magicbeans and I had an awful experience from them. I can't be arsed to write it again so I'll copy and paste my trip report which I posted on the *vendors* forums:


*I tried one of the Magic beans about 12:00pm today, an hour later I felt pretty good, had loads of energy and a moderate feeling of euphoria. When I got home at 15:00 I felt very sick, I then puked up. An hour later I felt ten times worse, my heart was racing and I was then sick another four times, all I can taste is a horrble bitter caffeine in the back of my throat. I am really annoyed as I am suppose to be going out tonight but now I feel like I won't be able to. I was going to give the new Smilies a go too but because of such an awful experience with these I think I'll be flushing them down the toilet, complete waste of money!

I think there are way too many herbal extracts in these pills that make you feel like crap. *


----------



## SpecialK_

agram said:


> Oh, and from a usually reliable source, the 'Pink Champagnes' are MDAI mixed with (stretching my memory) one of the 'Drones or a longer lasting stim and dopamine funzie. They're not bad, but the MDAI wears off much quicker than whatever else is in them. The MDAI part he seemed _very_ certain of.
> 
> Not easy to sleep after though, but not too bad. But the lingering effects seem to be a cold feeling stim after the MDAI wears off. I certainly notice the MDAI feeling.



Are you sure about this? Any experience I had with people taking more than two of these resulted in them being ill.


----------



## connexion23

White Columbia was tested as ethcathinone

http://www.drugsandalcohol.ie/13204/1/HS_ID_Poster_June_Post-ban.pdf


----------



## lynx2051

Has anyone tried the Ivory Wave UK from Am-Hi-Co?


----------



## deko

*ivory wave UK100% legal 500mg*

I recently tried the new  100% uk legal label ivory wave.

The old stuff i think used to have mdpv before the ban.

This new stuff is possibly Naphyrone (O-2482) and it sucks definite stimulant with no lightning of mood.

It gave me massive blurred vision.
Not able to sleep for 2 days after ingesting 500mg over 8 hours and horrendous comedown (empty stomach feeling) for 3 days.


Avoid at all costs.


----------



## Shambles

Liberator said:


> This weekend I'd tried Intense Incense, had a 1g bag, advised active from 20mg.  IMO it's not worth it.  Could not get anything from this and decided the ingedient for me was seeminly inavtive.  Went through 750mg, nothing. Be interesting to get other peoples reports.



I got half a gram of the "Intense Incense" that's popping up everywhere at the moment at the weekend. Definitely not inactive in my case - pretty damn strong actually... but very short-lived. I suspect there may well be different "versions" about as I've seen at least three so far ("Indica Style" "Sativa Style" or just plain "Intense Incense" which was what I had). Felt very similar to JWH-073 but with an oddly stimulating edge and was talking utter bollocks for a while after largish puffs (tin foil or pipe with ash worked best for me). Was surprisingly good but won't be buying again unless they name the actives and drop the price significantly cos it's way too pricey for something that's gone in a flash.


----------



## lynx2051

Has anyone tried Dust was thinking of getting this.


----------



## ajg1988

Hey guys,

Dunno if anyone here ever tried M-Butylone, we were discussing it but turns out in the wrong area so been told to post here, what a plumb! 

We were discussing how the only UK Vendor seems to now have stopped supplying sole individuals and moved into the bulk market.

http://www.bluelight.ru/vb/showthread.php?t=506416&page=2

Any ideas what could possibly be the active ingredient?


----------



## RLP

Mephedrone unless anyone knows better. It's in 90% or so of random white powders popping up at the moment.


----------



## Skyline_GTR

^yup... tried a new one the other day "NRG-LT" - as soon as I smelt the bag, I knew it was mephedrone, not bad quality either


----------



## Mental Kenny

Skyline_GTR said:


> ^yup... tried a new one the other day "NRG-LT" - as soon as I smelt the bag, I knew it was mephedrone, not bad quality either



I can't believe the fuzz hasn't been raiding all vendors after the ban, here in Italy right after they made lsa seeds and salvia illegal all smart shops got raided by the cops, some in full attire as if they were busting proper drug dealers, with body armor and machine guns.


----------



## SpecialK_

As far as I'm aware the product is no longer available in the UK since the mephedrone ban, but has anyone heard of the substance Ay Up? It came in a small tube and was quite interesting, it took a large amount to get anywhere but left the person feeling quite confused from what I remember. However, I never got the chance to try it on its own or research it more so I am wondering what it possibly was.


----------



## Skyline_GTR

Mental Kenny said:


> I can't believe the fuzz hasn't been raiding all vendors after the ban, here in Italy right after they made lsa seeds and salvia illegal all smart shops got raided by the cops, some in full attire as if they were busting proper drug dealers, with body armor and machine guns.




They (Home office, SOCA, police) have been made mugs of here and have just realised - I would be surprised if raids on the more prominent nrg/energy/n-cat type vendors werent far off, certainly after a naphyrone ban kicks in, they wont let it happen twice lol.


----------



## feeny87

would anyone recommend mdai as a go out clubbin drug? how much would be a good dose and can u snort it? cheers


----------



## Shambles

No and no.

Maybe with a few drinks but really more suited to a night in with mates than a club or owt.

But definitely don't snort it cos it's not water soluble so does sod all.


----------



## feeny87

ok can u recomend anything that i could go out clubbing on? apart from 6-apb ive had a sample of it as ive put on this before so anything apart from that. cheers


----------



## Shambles

No drug recommendations allowed on BL - just gotta check out the relevant threads and decide for yourself, I'm afraid.


----------



## watsons torment

i'm going clubbing this weekend i think i will try amt in a small dose, i've been checking out the amt thread and have already tried a small dose.just thought i'd get that off my chest.


----------



## Phener

Equal Observer said:


> I got 0.5g of NRG-4 today, hazardous when swallowed =/. Speculation that it's a cannabinoid. No ones been talking about it much. Smoked 5-10mg in a roll up. It felt like smoking weed in the way that I can feel it going into my system the same way. I'm getting the usual "What if It's placebo" thing in my head, which I used to get with weed, I feel quite mellow and comfortable. It'd be nice if this were tested so I know what I'm smoking. I don't intend to use it much until more information has came about or whatever. Definitely the best NRG I've tried so far anyway :D.



There is an NRG-4!! and it's potentially a cannabinoid!! I.e absolutely NOTHING to do with ENERGY.  

OMG! surely vendours would want a different brand name! This NRG branding is getting ridiculous 

May as well just call it LUCKY-1, LUCKY-2 etc or WK-1, WK-2 (Who knows)


----------



## ajg1988

nrg-lt, good but weak, im not sure it is the old favourite definately has a wiff of it


----------



## feeny87

has anyone here took nrg-1? i got some through the door and it smells and looks exactly like mephedrone? should it smell like that?


----------



## Bella Figura

Have a look at what NRG-x may contain:



			
				lab results from 12 sources said:
			
		

> WSa Label Comment
> 1 NRG-1 - Butylone + MDPV
> 2 NRG-1 - Flephedrone (4-fluoromethcathinone)
> 3 NRG-1 - Flephedrone + MDPV
> 3 NRG-2 - 4-Methyl-N-ethylcathinone
> 4 NRG-1 - Flephedrone + MDPV
> 5 NRG-1 - Caffeine + traces of mephedrone
> 6 NRG-1 - Naphyrone
> 7 NRG-1 - Butylone + MDPV
> 8 MDAI - Inorganic composition
> 9 NRG-1 - Mephedrone
> 10 NRG-1 - Inorganic composition
> 10 NRG-2 - Mephedrone + benzocaine
> 11 NRG-1 - Mephedrone
> 11 NRG-2 - Mephedrone
> 11 DMC - Caffeine + lidocaine
> 11 MDAI - Mephedrone
> 12 NRG-2 - 4-Methyl-N-ethylcathinone
> source



so yeah, it could have some meph, could have anything else in there as well.


----------



## feeny87

whoremoaning said:


> Have a look at what NRG-x may contain:
> 
> 
> 
> so yeah, it could have some meph, could have anything else in there as well.



so would u say it would be safe to take it? it smells really strongly of meph


----------



## Evad

is it safe to take random powders? not really no.
are you going to regardless? probably yes.

if you are going to do it start with a very small dose and wait a while before doing any more. it could be naphyrone and active at 10mg or it could just be cut mephedrone and take half a gram. tread carefully


----------



## Delsyd

^^ what a surprise that theyve taken all the illegal cathinones and branded them to disguise them. 8)

why cant governments see what theyre doing?


----------



## Bella Figura

I wouldn't start off with a meph-sized dose, it could have some MDPV in there which would be really nasty. 

Try starting off with an allergy testing, then 5-10mg, wait a bit and see how you feel.

Working your way up to a dose would be the safest way of using it really. I hate branded highs for this reason so I'd recommend not wasting money on them and sticking to pure powders.

+ what evad said


----------



## feeny87

yeh ok but would naphyrone smell exactly like meph? evrything about it says pure meph but i will start slowly on it and see wer it takes me.


----------



## Evad

the smell of meph is pretty overpowering to other drugs I find, any powders stored even next to meph seem to take on its stench


----------



## feeny87

Evad said:


> the smell of meph is pretty overpowering to other drugs I find, any powders stored even next to meph seem to take on its stench



aww ok but would a high % of it not need to be meph fro it to smell so much of it?


----------



## Mailmonkey

^No, I have some drug, not meph, have been stored in the same tupperware box as some meph, both are double zip bagged, the 4-FAsmells of meph, just of meph, they've never touched each other....I also have some pumas that now smell of meph.


----------



## 3 to tea

I've skimmed through the thread and in a nutshell *snip* I'm looking for the closest thing to  a coke buzz with minimal come down effects.

thank you in anticipation......


----------



## Ceres

Scots chemist: I'll flood the market with legal highs

Guess who.....



> "Personally, though, they have no relevance to me or my business. I have a product now that, when smoked, is four times stronger than crack cocaine. I have something that feels like coke when snorted. They know what the chemicals are.



laughably he accuses MP's of being publicity seekers.


----------



## lynx2051

Remember the Doves, Speed Freak, Diablos ect? *Vendor name* have brought out 100% legal in UK pill range. Anyone tried these, I wonder what's even in them?


----------



## eclipsedesign

> E4 (or Eric-4) (legal replacement for JWH series products)
> 
> The effect of E4 (or Eric-4) is similar to JWH-018， new legal synthetic cannabidoids. It is soluble in hot acetone as JWH-018. It is legal in UK and Russia and Ukraine and all over the world!!!
> 
> E4 (or Eric-4)
> Systematic (IUPAC) name: 2-(3-(4-Methoxybenzyl)-4-bromophenyl)-6-hydroxymethyltetrahydro-2H-pyran-3,4,5-triol



From the horses mouth.


----------



## Peeping Tom

whoremoaning said:


> Have a look at what NRG-x may contain:
> 
> 
> 
> so yeah, it could have some meph, could have anything else in there as well.



How the hell is/was (for the past few months) this been legal then in the UK? if Meph was bannned, how have vendors been able to pass this off and not fall foul of the law?


----------



## jabbajosh

*Mind Candy*

Has anyone ever tried mind candy? I found it in a local head shop in the UK. Pretty messed up. Felt like a cross between acid and speedy MD. Although i've never tried the infamous candyflipping combination. Any details? Or anyone have any experiences? The packet labeled 'MIND CANDY'  contains two rank giant pink tablets.


----------



## Cane2theLeft

Since this is regional....


--->EADD


----------



## muttonchops

Had piperazine's been made illigal, i would have said that. But, fuck knows, could be anything


----------



## Mental Kenny

With just a couple of minutes of Google I found this:

Ingredients per tablet : Ketones, Dicalcium Phosphate, Magnesium Sterate 

CONTENTS: 2 PILLS PER PACK 

SORRY - ALL AMSTERDAM HIGHS PRODUCTS ARE NOW UNAVAILABLE

Probably methylone and something else still being sold even though the now changed legal status, the online shop I found is not selling them anymore, guess the headshop you bought them from either doesn't care or probably doesn't even know they're selling a controlled substance.

I can't link to the picture of the packaging, but "Mind Candy" is written in a red square, the background is white and blue and there's a drawing of a brain on the front right?


----------



## jabbajosh

Yeh, that's the one. I've never tried methylone. definatly could be though. As I said they where strong and enjoyable in a fucked up way.


----------



## Mental Kenny

jabbajosh said:


> Yeh, that's the one. I've never tried methylone. definatly could be though. As I said they where strong and enjoyable in a fucked up way.



Methylone could be slightly trippy, but nowhere near acid, the most I got from it were wavy patterns on the walls and a little bit of morphing, but very mild, together with 2C-E it's a blast though!


----------



## halycyondaze

I have some left over herbals called Lime Fantasy. Im hopefully picking up some AMT so dont want to mix what I dont know. Anyone have any ideas what is in Lime Fantasy or related Mint Mania pills? Is it Meph or Pip or something else? I assume its a cathinone derivative of some form? Thanks


----------



## IRL.icecoolmadness

^ from what I'm told they each contain ~0.14g methylone + filler


----------



## halycyondaze

IRL.icecoolmadness said:


> ^ from what I'm told they each contain ~0.14g methylone + filler



Cheers.  So theyre methylone.  Thought they seemed better than mephedrone.  Wonder what they would be like combined with AMT on the same night.  Getting AMT but want to have pills set aside in case AMT is rubbish


----------



## gymstud

IRL.icecoolmadness said:


> ^ from what I'm told they each contain ~0.14g methylone + filler



where did you here that seems they stilll avalable online


----------



## halycyondaze

gymstud said:


> where did you here that seems they stilll avalable online



Yeah, a simple search will find them.  But illegal now in Ireland so no coming through customs.  Theyre better than Meph I reckon.  But Im only getting into these RCs properly and am only an interested novice compared to most


----------



## lynx2051

Lol I've noticed that their *New* Ivory Wave#2 is no longer available in the UK as it contained Naphyrone, now they've brought out Vanilla Sky#2 and Ivory Wave #3 legal in the UK lol. :D


----------



## ddhats

uggghhhh who buys this stuff?  Tried both the original versions of these - not nice, yet they seem very popular.


----------



## deko

Both MDPV and Naphyrone make me feel ill as fuck on the comedown, like feeling sick without feeling sick and bloated stoamch feeling. 

i experiance this both times i took the old and new ivorywave.

how does anyone find that fun.


WTF does the new uk legal ivory wave/vanilla sky contain now?


----------



## Acid4Blood

DXM powder is now being sold on t'internet as a new legal high.

No more downing Robitussin required!


----------



## deko

Acid4Blood said:


> DXM powder is now being sold on t'internet as a new legal high.
> 
> No more downing Robitussin required!



DXM shudder.


I have 19 dxm pills at home (sold a E) my one and only non MDMA pill purchase ages ago.

White rounded Triangle with a X in the middle.

These 
http://www.pillreports.com/index.php?page=display_pill&id=20846

But mine were DXM slow to Gray on testing.


----------



## lynx2051

> uggghhhh who buys this stuff? Tried both the original versions of these - not nice, yet they seem very popular.



Ahh, for me I loved the original MDPV one and have just ordered some off ebay, just hope they don't get siezed at customs 8)

Tried pure Naphyrone and it gave me blurred vision so never bought Ivory Wave#2

Vanilla Sky was just cut up MDPV with caffeine

So I wonder what is in Ivory Wave#3 and Vanilla Sky#2?


----------



## dax

lynx2051 said:


> So I wonder what is in Ivory Wave#3 and Vanilla Sky#2?



Slugs and Snails, and Puppy Dog Tails?


----------



## farmaz

*Mad CAT?....*

had a email from a company that seem like they were ok to begin with, but they are now selling something called Mad CAT.  they dont say what it is at all, the only thing they say is this........New and Exclusive to "XXX"

At last a new RC that produces the same effects as the recently banned substance that sounded very much like a hungry cat. This great new feed has been produced to give exactly the same effect. More Growl than Meow. 

This is the latest RC brought to you from "XXX". We have been working hard with our lab to produce a new RC that we believe is as close to the RC which was so popular. Mad CAT is a legal green powder.


Anyone have any idea what the hell it is?.........

i am not to keen to be the lab rat for some god knows what tbh.


----------



## k.kat

there is a few posts on this already, i thought maybe it was Jolly crushed into powder form as its green too but someone quoted me that it was a brand new rc, so not sure,


----------



## rickolasnice

Ask them?


----------



## JJ-180

"Ask them?"

  You have more faith than I if you think they'll tell you !


----------



## Cane2theLeft

First off, ignore their sales pitch. Don't buy into anything a seller says about their own products because you don't know who is unscrupulous... And if they're selling drugs...

Next, since this is regional, I'm going to send it to a regional forum because I think this'll get better responses there. Hopefully that's cool with you EADD mods. 




--->EADD


----------



## Xamkou

It's being marketed as a Mephedrone replacement but since they give no other information, other than the stupid brand name, I'm inclined to think it's a load of mixed together cathinones or MDAI/MDAT.


----------



## Xamkou

lynx2051 said:


> So I wonder what is in Ivory Wave#3 and Vanilla Sky#2?



I'd like to know what's in IW at the moment - sounds like MDVP to be honest judging by the reports in the papers... 8)


----------



## farmaz

tbh i think this is a very serious & dangerous thing, pills & powders with god knows what in them.

i am sure its only a few weeks or a month or two before there are several deaths caused by chavs taking a OD of god knows what.  This mad CAT etc etc is gonna make the Leah betts case in the uk look like a episode of The Hills.


----------



## LivingOnValium

farmaz said:


> had a email from a company that seem like they were ok to begin with, but they are now selling something called Mad CAT.  they dont say what it is at all, the only thing they say is this........New and Exclusive to "XXX"



A while ago the site in question stated that what they sell as Mad Cat is green prolintane powder which is a bit silly for an uk based site.

The guy running the site has taken out the word "prolintane" from the product description and now is selling just green powder. Fucking LOL!!

Haven't seen anything this vague and suspicious for a while. I would stay far away from everything this guy has to offer.


----------



## TheRog

farmaz said:


> had a email from a company that seem like they were ok to begin with, but they are now selling something called Mad CAT.  they dont say what it is at all, the only thing they say is this........New and Exclusive to "XXX"
> 
> 
> I have just had the same email come through. Do they advise that it's as good as the last RC??
> 
> The dirty dogs...


----------



## chasing_s

the prolintane has been found to be a lie so they've had to remove it.  it is a mephdrone replacement, but only in that it is green coloured mephedrone rather than white.


----------



## LivingOnValium

chasing_s said:


> the prolintane has been found to be a lie so they've had to remove it.  it is a mephdrone replacement, but only in that it is green coloured mephedrone rather than white.



So if the guy lied about he's product being prolintane what makes you think he's not lying now about it being whatever. And if the case is so that he was lied to by he's supplier that would be even more alarming. That would mean he doesn't have a fucking clue what he is selling.

Just selling a green powder as a mephedrone replacement is something for he deserves to get kicked in the nuts.

This dude is obviously trying to get £££'s by dumping green shite to kiddies...


----------



## chasing_s

the mephedrone analysis came from tictac/analytical unit at st gerorge's and not the vendor, or at least of jolly green granules which were also claimed to be a prolintane analogue.  he wouldn't be claiming it's mephedrone as that would mean he's selling a class b substance.

so either he's been sent a load of the jggs crushed up and is trying to get shot of it not knowing what it is, or he already knows and is trying to get shot of them, but seeing as the prolintane analogue claim has apparently gone it does seem likely that he knows what it is.


----------



## LivingOnValium

chasing_s said:


> the mephedrone analysis came from tictac/analytical unit at st gerorge's and not the vendor, or at least of jolly green granules which were also claimed to be a prolintane analogue.  he wouldn't be claiming it's mephedrone as that would mean he's selling a class b substance.
> 
> so either he's been sent a load of the jggs crushed up and is trying to get shot of it not knowing what it is, or he already knows and is trying to get shot of them, but seeing as the prolintane analogue claim has apparently gone it does seem likely that he knows what it is.



^WTF? I never said anything about any of the classified drugs. If you're commenting my posts the least you could do is to read them trough.

As I said before this tosser is selling an unknown green powder as a mephedrone placement, and therefore is a fucking wanker!


----------



## jungo87

*Magic gold*

I've heard good reviews on this legal high, It's meant to be as good as spice was, has anyone heard of it, or tried it, thinking of ordering some :D


----------



## jungo87

Has anyone tried this or what? I want to know if its any good


----------



## DS_

I'd hazard a guess that it's one of the many many cannibinoids.


----------



## Treacle

jungo87 said:


> Has anyone tried this or what? I want to know if its any good


Lulz at waiting two hours for a reply, when most people are asleep, and probably haven't even heard of it anyway. Patience, my son.


----------



## rm2x

lynx2051 said:


> Ahh, for me I loved the original MDPV one and have just ordered some off ebay, just hope they don't get siezed at customs 8)
> 
> Tried pure Naphyrone and it gave me blurred vision so never bought Ivory Wave#2
> 
> Vanilla Sky was just cut up MDPV with caffeine
> 
> So I wonder what is in Ivory Wave#3 and Vanilla Sky#2?




It's the same stuff. I tried the 'new' ivory wave not too long ago and it was identical to the vanilla sky, even had a slight vanilla smell/taste, not as much as the vanilla sky though lol


----------



## LivingOnValium

UK head shops products after the ban analyzed:
http://217.115.117.164/downloadDocs/HS_ID_PosterJuneJuly.pdf


----------



## alphabetalactone

regarding mad cat and jolly green granules, they are 99% the same thing as I've tried both and both seem very much like a cut mephedrone. please dont take this as shilling but both actually do work (at least to me) but anything could be in them for all we know.


----------



## seejay33

I agree they do seem to be along the lines of meph...

Seejay


----------



## noodle1

Having read a bit more about 4-MEC and 4-EMC, I wonder if they contain one of these.

The effects are like very weak meph, circa 20%, but the smell is more like toothpaste..... maybe its meph cut with colgate 

The smell is not meph imho.


----------



## inmate303

So swim was just wondering if there was any good relaxants out there at the moment, or anything good for the "stoners". With all the bans going on it seems like there all gone! Swim is living in Dublin at the moment but with the ban I need to go north and havnt found anything good. can anyone recommend?


----------



## koneko

inmate303 said:


> So swim was just wondering if there was any good relaxants out there at the moment, or anything good for the "stoners". With all the bans going on it seems like there all gone! Swim is living in Dublin at the moment but with the ban I need to go north and havnt found anything good. can anyone recommend?



Welcome to BL and EADD inmate303. We don't SWIM here

Sourcing for legal or illegal drugs is not allowed - please familiarise yourself with the Forum Guidelines.

Have a read at the many other threads here discussing drugs and be safe


----------



## sundayraver

I recieved this in email recently


*NSFW*: 



Test results of current available Research Chemicals

As mentioned above we have detailed some of the results of the tests completed on the currently available chemicals in the UK.

6-APB

Pellets, capsules and powdered variations of these products have been tested and the results have been varied. Some pellets did contain 6-APB but also contained caffeine and A-PVP which is understand to be an illegal controlled substance in the UK. Tests on capsules and powders were shown to contain no 6-APB but contained other controlled substances which are also illegal in the UK. Results have concluded that although 6-APB is available in the UK the samples that were tested contained chemicals that are controlled by the Misuse of Drugs Act.

5-IAI

None of the tested samples contained 5-IAI. Various other controlled chemicals including Mephedrone, MDPV and Naphyrone were found to be in these samples. The results concluded that there is currently no 5-IAI available in the UK and any products that are offered for sale contain other unknown chemicals that could be illegal and controlled by the Misuse of Drugs Act.

MDAI

Various samples of MDAI have been tested. Although earlier samples were of a very low purity level, recent samples have shown higher purity levels.

Additionally some of the samples tested contained no MDAI but other controlled chemicals. The results concluded that although there is high purity MDAI available unless you are able to obtain analytical data of the chemical you have purchased you cannot be sure that the compound is pure or even contains MDAI.

Naphyrone

9 out of 10 samples of Naphyrone tested did not contain Naphyrone but contained Mephedrone, MDPV or other substances controlled by the Misuse of Drugs Act. The results concluded that if purchasing Naphyrone you are highly likely to be purchasing a controlled substance.

NRG-1,2,3 and E-1,2,3, Eric 1,2,3 etc

All were found to contain controlled substances which are banned under the Misuse of Drugs Act.


Due to these results we would urge caution to anyone purchasing any of these chemicals in the UK as the majority contain controlled substances and are illegal under the Misuse of Drugs Act. Although there are batches of high purity MDAI available from a small selection of sources the consistency of supply can vary. If you do purchase any of these chemicals it is highly possible that you may be breaching the Misuse of Drugs Act for possession of a controlled substance. We would advise any purchaser to obtain a recent analytical test of the chemical to ensure that they do not fall foul of the law. Even if you are unaware that the product you purchase is illegal you could still face prosecution for possession of a controlled substance.


Please note that the tests are not conclusive and are only based upon a selection of samples. However these tests do correlate with other recent tests.

http://www.guardian.co.uk/commentisfree


----------



## swedger77

*C1C - WTF is that!*

Got this sales pitch from some web site:-

"
C1C is like non of the other new research chemicals that are available online. The problem with companies trying to copy and sell imitations chemicals has been solved by strictly supplying 4 websites with this product. ****** is one of the chosen few. Supply of this plant feeder is limited at the moment and  like benzo fury pellets popularity will soon rise and demand will mean first come first serve. We will give priority to our long standing customers but dont worry about being left with nothing.

The effects of C1C  

"We got a 1g of C1C and put the powder into ten equal lines for each of our plants. We administered one line to the house plants and left for a night out. We had an amazing night (it was a rush) and we partied till the early morning. When we got back the evening wore of and we were fine. in the morning we checked all the plants an found no negative effects of the C1C on our plants. All in all great product and fantastic night.""

AND FROM ANOTHER SITE:-

After researching the situation of fake Benzo fury being sold on the market, the owners of one the factories gave ********* an exclusive supply of the newest and latest research chemical yet to be release to other providers. This chemical called "c1c" was to replace Benzo fury in coming months, but instead due to the slow production process of 6-APB C1C has been released now to ********** ahead of schedule. When asked why they chose ********** to supply their new product they answered "********** is a long standing distribution company with a reliable and trusted reputation. We would like our product to be supplied safely and without compromise. We cannot allow this product to be mis-sold or mis-treated before it gets to the consumer"

What is C1C?
C1C is a new plant feeder that helps rush the growth of your fruit plants. The effects of C1C have been described by horticulturalists who have accidentally inhaled the substance as the nearest thing to Cocaine without it actually being cocaine. Due to this effect the gardeners believe it will become a next best legal high product instead of just a plant feeder.
When asked to choose between Benzo fury and C1C, the majority ruled in favour of C1C


More bullshit and hype i think ?!


----------



## afctu

swedger77 said:


> Got this sales pitch from some web site:-
> 
> "
> C1C is like non of the other new research chemicals that are available online. The problem with companies trying to copy and sell imitations chemicals has been solved by strictly supplying 4 websites with this product. ****** is one of the chosen few. Supply of this plant feeder is limited at the moment and  like benzo fury pellets popularity will soon rise and demand will mean first come first serve. We will give priority to our long standing customers but dont worry about being left with nothing.
> 
> The effects of C1C
> 
> "We got a 1g of C1C and put the powder into ten equal lines for each of our plants. We administered one line to the house plants and left for a night out. We had an amazing night (it was a rush) and we partied till the early morning. When we got back the evening wore of and we were fine. in the morning we checked all the plants an found no negative effects of the C1C on our plants. All in all great product and fantastic night.""
> 
> AND FROM ANOTHER SITE:-
> 
> After researching the situation of fake Benzo fury being sold on the market, the owners of one the factories gave ********* an exclusive supply of the newest and latest research chemical yet to be release to other providers. This chemical called "c1c" was to replace Benzo fury in coming months, but instead due to the slow production process of 6-APB C1C has been released now to ********** ahead of schedule. When asked why they chose ********** to supply their new product they answered "********** is a long standing distribution company with a reliable and trusted reputation. We would like our product to be supplied safely and without compromise. We cannot allow this product to be mis-sold or mis-treated before it gets to the consumer"
> 
> What is C1C?
> C1C is a new plant feeder that helps rush the growth of your fruit plants. The effects of C1C have been described by horticulturalists who have accidentally inhaled the substance as the nearest thing to Cocaine without it actually being cocaine. Due to this effect the gardeners believe it will become a next best legal high product instead of just a plant feeder.
> When asked to choose between Benzo fury and C1C, the majority ruled in favour of C1C
> 
> 
> More bullshit and hype i think ?!



sounds like bullshit to me


----------



## Xamkou

The makers of Charge+ (known worldwide) have officially announced they're working on a new powder for the UK and have promised that "[we'll] love it". Sounds promising to be honest.

Also, for the people who are mocking "Jolly Green Granules": yeah, it's a ridiculous name, but they're actually rather good. Try before you mock.


----------



## DoseMeHomie

Anyone know the final consensus on JWH, is it toxic or cancerous?


----------



## Crack4Lyfe

Xamkou said:


> The makers of Charge+ (known worldwide) have officially announced they're working on a new powder for the UK and have promised that "[we'll] love it". Sounds promising to be honest.
> 
> Also, for the people who are mocking "Jolly Green Granules": yeah, it's a ridiculous name, but they're actually rather good. Try before you mock.



What are the effects of jolly green granules and more inportanty what is in it?


----------



## afctu

Crack4Lyfe said:


> What are the effects of jolly green granules and more inportanty what is in it?



I'm pretty sure its Meph


----------



## chasing_s

yep or at least initial versions were. see http://www.bluelight.ru/vb/showthread.php?p=8696749&#105


----------



## Pace2009

inmate303 said:


> So swim was just wondering if there was any good relaxants out there at the moment, or anything good for the "stoners".



Weed 

Only buzzing; as far as I know head shops can't sell any mind-altering substances since the Psychoactive Substances Bill was passed recently.

On a related note, does anyone know if any of the head shops in Dublin are still open selling smoking paraphernalia?  I haven't been in town for a few weeks so I haven't had a chance to look. I'd hate to see the Hemp Store go under; even at the height of the head shop boom they were just selling bongs,  funny hippy clothes, and ethnobotanicals like Kratom no-one cared about or even really liked.


----------



## DoseMeHomie

Anyone know the final consensus on JWH, is it toxic or cancerous?

an answer or link would be appreciated


----------



## TurboEel

any more info on Jolly Green Granules?


----------



## jabbajosh

Anyone tried dusted sold as bath salts ? felt like coke without the numbness. Anyone know what's in it?


----------



## deano88

jabbajosh said:


> Anyone tried dusted sold as bath salts ? felt like coke without the numbness. Anyone know what's in it?



probably that ivory wave shite.......

whay this this about some psychoactive ban???


----------



## benson7

I tried Mad Cat. It was like very weak meph. I won't bother again.


----------



## psychodeliclove

Pace2009 said:


> as far as I know head shops can't sell any mind-altering substances since the Psychoactive Substances Bill was passed recently.



Do you have a link for this? I heard something about it but it never really seemed important.

Better not make it difficult to get HBWD. I wanna keep those as my go-to drug when nothing else is available


----------



## Tripkidz

They have made there way to the US and they are good well the 1st time we ate them with some power called cotton cloud. I was up for 5 days w/o problem a le to function normally. Day 3 was the best my GF came at me with this animal intensity and could not get enough. I got the same feeling about 12 hours later. But we dropped another 2 red doves a couple of days later w/o the same results. We just felt chatty and figured the pills needed the power to get the same feeling  out of them. Coming from 2 party peeps they are surely a suitable substitution for the real deal. Enjoy them while they are legal cause they will not be legal long. I am sure they are not very good for your health but moderation is the key!


			
				biggiro said:
			
		

> New here so hope I am posting correctly, apologies if I  not....
> 
> Recently I've tried a few of the legal highs you can get in the Uk and I am very curious to find out if anyone knows much about them or of other peoples experiences of taking them.
> My first tryout was at the Glade festival this year, was offered a LU White dove, never having done much in the way of drugs before I didn't even notice I was coming up on the pill until I found myself crouched in front of a strangers tent having an in-depth discussion about god knows what!
> Enjoyed the feel of it though and once down by the music stages I couldn't stop moving...well cool...got dragged off to the legal highs stall and bought some other high...didn't pay attention to the packet..might have been cherries I think...wasn't so keen on these as after an hout or 2 I was edgy and over fidgety...felt like a caffeine overload, sure enough, checked contents and caffeine figured high in the list of contents...keytone's were the other main generic content.
> But enjoyed the white doves, as did the girlfriend, although her drug tolerance much higher than my own and they wore off her much quicker.
> On the last night she decided to top up with something trippy...big mistake! when they kicked in she was fucked off her tits! But that was something else.
> 
> Comedowns?
> Dunno if I had one...does sleeplessness count as a downer?? Certainly didn't feel bad...
> 
> I'd like to know what is in the new version of the white doves, LU apparently claim they are BZP free though of course they are not showing what they have in them!
> Another pill we tried ( not at the festival) were LU Jax, marketed as bath salts, well cool pill, bloody expensive though, supposedly an ecstasy replacement and we certainly got loved up and chatty on them, took them at home, went over the pub and had a really enjoyable night (sad eh?) not much in the way of alcohol though, didn't want it and didn't feel like alcohol, wasn't needed.
> Don't know how others react on them, but were not any good for sex (the white doves were though)
> Both the white doves and the jax gave us cotton mouth, pissed like a bitch on the doves Sleeping less of a problem with the jax, and nothing I would call a comedown on the jax either.
> Took some jax with us to another festival - Waveform - well wicked in the psy trance tent%)
> Whilst there a mate tried some pills from the legal highs stall, Red Doves this time (no relation to the white doves) They whacked him out all night long, no sleep and all he wanted to do was dance.
> The last night we bought the last packet, 2 pills, red in colour, oblong in shape and claimed on the packet to be BZP free (loads of others on the stall had BZP in them) Only listed real ingredient was the generic 'ketone'.
> But boy did they work well! Popped a single pill at about 10pm and was still going come 8am.
> Other effects though?
> Teeth grinding for the girlfriend and jaw clenching/chewing for me, couldn't sleep for toffee either and gurning all the next day
> Girlfriend rarely sweats so she was pissing all night long whereas I sweated far more and didn't  need to pee as much as a result.
> Girlfriend really chatty on them and I just wanted to dance.
> Oh, and all pills knocked appetite on the head too. Not that it bothered me.
> 
> So, the above lists my current experience with legal high pills.
> Has anyone else tried the pills I've mentioned or know anything about them?
> 
> To reiterate, these are all current, new generation pills all claiming they are at least BZP free.
> 
> After spending so long typing this I'm hoping I've stayed within forum guidelines.8)
> 
> Biggiro


----------



## foolsgold

*the replacement for ivory wave is here*

just got an email from the makers of ivory wave saying they have a new product out legal in the uk called lunar wave . any 1 tried it yet or know what they are using in it ?


----------



## blauwelichten

dealer talk - ignore it, theyre all cunts until proven otherwise


----------



## theotherside

If you want a good laugh ask them what is in it..........besides nutrients and bath salts.


----------



## The RZA

*Yaawwwnnnnnn.......*


----------



## foolsgold

just ordered 400mg of luna wave jus t to see what its like plus the flogging it dirt cheep should get it wensday so i'l post then . also just ordered 100mgs of aMT freebase not tryed this before so looking forward to seeing what its like


----------



## jancrow

foolsgold said:


> just ordered 400mg of luna wave jus t to see what its like plus the flogging it dirt cheep should get it wensday so i'l post then . also just ordered 100mgs of aMT freebase not tryed this before so looking forward to seeing what its like



Watch out with AMT. A little goes a very very long way I think.


----------



## glenjih

Just to add my two cents, there's a product called B2+ that I tried recently and posted a trip report for. Can be found here

http://www.bluelight.ru/vb/showthread.php?t=526232


----------



## foolsgold

i know the is a big and dandy thread for it . but would i be better snorting or smoking it aMT that is


----------



## grudgehugger

foolsgold,

best to read through the thread on amt, but as far as i have read, snorting amt is definitely not the way to go...

you can apparently smoke it effectively but i think that's only with the freebase version

i have the hcl version which I just dissolve in liquid and then down the hatch - this is very simple and has the desired effect although it's a little hard on the stomach in the second hour...


----------



## foolsgold

cheers grudgehugger . also iv found a site selling what it calls pure ivory . it states on the packet that its mdvp 93.9 percent pure now i love ivory wave ultra and thats what i beleave it was . so any 1 tryed this pure ivory its american i think .


----------



## Gaz_hmmmm

*Kryptonite*

Anyone tried this stuff?

I have no idea what it other then a stimulant and meant to be better and longer acting then Mephedrone.

And no Superman jokes!

Anyone????


----------



## Myshkin

No, but it's made my day without me ever having even seen it... :D

Mad Cat? Jolly Green Granules? _Kryptonite_?


----------



## dax

Kryptonite


----------



## ColtDan

i tried this stuff called "Marching Powder" a few weeks ago. it was fucking terrible and left me feeling dizzy and weird for a day or two. never again


----------



## k.kat

I had a 0.5g sample of kryptonite the other week,
split in 2 lines i snorted 1 & friend snorted the other
both felt nothing off it.
i do buy jolly often as its my RC of choice at the moment and has been for a while
(but still to try AMT so that may change)

the kryptonite was a darker green than than the jolly when the jolly was crushed and kryptonite was a much finer powder 
but that could just be because it was ground better and had more colourant added
but i definately feel something from the same size of line if it was jolly even though snorting jolly is a waste as the hit is so much stronger and different when made into a drink.
i havent seen or tried madcat so cant compare.


----------



## noodle1

I'm pretty sure madcat and jgg are the same product. Crushed up, they look the same, smell the same and have the same effect.  Which is around 35% the experiance of meph but with 100% of the vasco issues because its very easy to polish 1.5-2g when 500-800mg was fine in previous product.

I heard they might be methedrone.  But don't quote me on that.  If that's the case, its still banned, and your running the same risk as meph for much less gain.  Albeit there are actually UK suppliers which (currently) is meaning less scamming.


----------



## Bearlove

Im not sure if this is of any use BUT our australian PR mod Seith has done a great report on some of the legal high pills.  Same shit that is sold around the world/ordered online etc -

http://www.pillreports.com/index.php?page=display_pill&id=23187

Shows test results, images etc 

Tnks


----------



## ludoveluver

*Please someone respond I need answers to this question about LU doves fast.*

What my question is does the different generations mean. Does it mean something like in this sense. Doves and summer daze are generation 3.0 pills. and move and groove are the new generation. Or does generation mean that the formula's change for the doves or summer daze on the regular. Cause what Im trying to figure out is? Are the LU doves sold on the london underground website rite this minute the same LU Doves I was buying a few months ago back in april before the UK mephedrone ban. (by the way in live in the US not the UK). 

Basically Im asking because this is what the story is.


From march of this year(2010) to the first week in april(2010) I was buying London Underground Doves from a website based in the UK. The package came in a little tiny folder with a blue backround a white dove and red hearts on it. Inside there was a tiny plastic bag stapled to it with two small white pills stamped with a dove. The first time I tried them I fell in love with them. I came to find out that they contained butylone and MCPP. Then Around the Middle of april they stopped selling them on that website based in the UK and I came to find out that they banned butylone in the UK. I was upset cause I loved them so much. But then I found a website that sold them in Ireland as well as the mitseez retro pills which I found out also contained butylone so I figured they would be just as good. And the day I happened to decide to order LU doves they were out of stock so I bought mitseez. Bad mistake had a terrible experience. The mitseez didn't seem to have that positive mindset push that the LU doves did which is something i needed because I don't handle anything even remotely psychedelic well. The mitseez actually made me trip a little like I was in the woods and it looked like the trees were shaking. Besides the point I didn't like the mitseez at all. So I searched all around the internet finding a place I could buy the LU doves and most of the things that came up were this thing called New LU Doves UK legal Formula and listen www._______.co.uk. I knew these couldn't be the same ones I was getting because the packaging looked differernt and I knew London Underground was based in new zealand and had a .co.nz ending for their website. Anyway finally the doves came back in stock on the ireland website so I was getting money together to buy them so excited blah blah blah. Boom next day their taken off the ban went into efffect in ireland. I was irate. I couldn't find the same LU doves newhere. So I havn't done them in months. A few days ago I go on the London Underground website with the .co.nz ending and I see they are actually selling the Doves with the same packaging in the picture the same packaging with the blue backround white dove and red hearts on it. I start getting excited. I realize they can ship them to the US I get more excited im like yes im gonna buy them. INow yesterday I'm about to order them and then the thought comes into my  head why doesn't it say that they can't be shipped to the UK butylone is banned in the UK i thought. Im like fuck I gotta find out if its the same formula I was buying a few months ago in March and the beginning of April of this year how am I gonna do that. I have to find out cause I'm definately not taking some UK legal Formula cause I've heard horrendous things about the RC's coming out in the UK to replace the drugs covered by the mephedrone ban. Now everything looks exactly the same about these doves the picture of the packaging with the Blue backround White dove and red hearts and it does say can't be sold to New Zealand based customers. The London Underground website is the only places I can find that sells the ones that seem to look like the ones I used to get earlier this year. All the other websites have the picture of the thing i described earlier New LU Doves UK legal Formula www._______.co.uk which makes me optimistic that the ones sold on the London Underground new zealand based website are the ones I was getting before because they look the same the website isn't based in the uk like these fake doves ive been seeing on other websites. Im optimistic because this is the actual website of the company that made the LU doves I was doing earlier this year. Does anyone know if the Real London Underground Doves that are sold on their website formula has changed since March and April of this Year. Am I most likely going to get the doves I got in march or april seeing that everything looks the same and Im buying it from the official website?  Or is there a new generation out? or does generation mean just new pills that came out like move and groove are a new generation? and Doves are the Generation before? or does generation mean the formula is changed? Does anyone know if the formula for the Official London Underground doves has changed since march and the beginning of april of this year? Please someone answer cause I don't wanna buy some new UK legal shit and get myself killed. And I really want the doves I had before again cause im so in love with them. And I have no choice but to use legal substances Like I use k2 and spice as well. I use legal substances because Im on probation and I need to pass drug tests. So please don't respond with a suggestion like why don't you just do real E? and if the Official London Underground doves have a new formula since march and the beginning of april of this year can someone whose tried them share their experience cause if their experience wasn't so bad I mite do it cause I wanna do an e like substance so bad.


----------



## Bearlove

Theres already a thread discussion these pills specifically in the European Discussion section / Branded pills and powders. 

Ill move this over to that section for you as you will probably get a much quicker and informed response .

One of the mods from that section will probably merge into the relevant thread.


----------



## Bella Figura

Seeing as the "A3" report was taken down I've just gotten rid of the last 150 posts of derailment and shillfury - from this point onwards let us use this thread to discuss *Branded Legal high products in the UK* their doses, their effects, how to use them safely and nothing else.

Anymore tedious bullshit will be removed 

Thanks guise


----------



## Mullered

*B2 Interesting new stim / entactogen*

Just sampled a new branded RC tonight sold as B2.  I did attempt a live report in the tr section not realising it wasnt allowed and rightly recieved the mod stick.

I became interested in b2 after reading several positive reports from trusted forum users stating how good this stuff is, and the interesting thing is that almost all reports suggested tha b2 was like a milder version of meph. 

Now i know alot of people dont like meph and alot of people do, but like it or not a lot of ex meph users have been looking for an alternative myself included

Well im going to write up propper tr when i get chance but have to say i am on this tonight and its imo this is by far the nicest rc i have had since the ban, it is definitely similar to meph, in comparitive terms maybe 75-80% the strength.  I bombed 300mg in rizla as other reporters suggested this was an ideal amount comparable to 200 - 250mg of meph - i agree


Has anyone else tried this or have any idea what it actuall is - i.dont like the idea of not being able to research a substance before i ingest it, although im not as careful as i should be and will give things a try after reading enough reports to suggest something is safe enough at least in the short term

I fear that this stuff is voing to be big and will probably be banned ( not exactly helping me posting about it here ) but i think that its important to find out what this chem is, whats known about it and what the risks are. So hopefully we can be armed with some life saving information before 15 year old kids are waxing of 2 gs a night and ending up in a and e.............


----------



## Mullered

Also worth noting that its not as feindish as meph so my grams going the paces and hopefully i wont be devestated when it runs out

This really is an enjoyable little chem, some nice social stimulation but its just as good to listen to people speak wheras with meph you just force your one way conversation onto anyone within eye contact distance to then end up feeling a complete tit the next day


----------



## goku4ever

That sounds amazing, Im really looking forward to your trip report as I loved mephedrone.


----------



## Skyline_GTR

Mullered said:


> Just sampled a new branded RC tonight sold as B2.  I did attempt a live report in the tr section not realising it wasnt allowed and rightly recieved the mod stick.
> 
> I became interested in b2 after reading several positive reports from trusted forum users stating how good this stuff is, and the interesting thing is that almost all reports suggested tha b2 was like a milder version of meph.
> 
> Now i know alot of people dont like meph and alot of people do, but like it or not a lot of ex meph users have been looking for an alternative myself included
> 
> Well im going to write up propper tr when i get chance but have to say i am on this tonight and its imo this is by far the nicest rc i have had since the ban, it is definitely similar to meph, in comparitive terms maybe 75-80% the strength.  I bombed 300mg in rizla as other reporters suggested this was an ideal amount comparable to 200 - 250mg of meph - i agree
> 
> 
> Has anyone else tried this or have any idea what it actuall is - i.dont like the idea of not being able to research a substance before i ingest it, although im not as careful as i should be and will give things a try after reading enough reports to suggest something is safe enough at least in the short term
> 
> I fear that this stuff is voing to be big and will probably be banned ( not exactly helping me posting about it here ) but i think that its important to find out what this chem is, whats known about it and what the risks are. So hopefully we can be armed with some life saving information before 15 year old kids are waxing of 2 gs a night and ending up in a and e.............



Hate to say it mate, but there's a 99.9% chance it's already banned - i.e. i'd wager it's some kind of cathinone or more likely cut/poorly synth'd meph itself. If you like meph and don't mind the risk of a caution if caught with a small amount for personal use, then why not, but don't fool yourself into thinking its some kind of legal chemical, you can almost guarantee it isnt.

Edit, have you got an EZ test kit?


----------



## goku4ever

Mullered, is the stuff B2 or B2+ ?
Also, a bit of googeling revealed another forum in which a few threads discuss B2/B2+ and the main vendor which has B2+ doesn't have a clue what it is.


----------



## Mullered

Skyline_GTR said:


> Hate to say it mate, but there's a 99.9% chance it's already banned - i.e. i'd wager it's some kind of cathinone or more likely cut/poorly synth'd meph itself. If you like meph and don't mind the risk of a caution if caught with a small amount for personal use, then why not, but don't fool yourself into thinking its some kind of legal chemical, you can almost guarantee it isnt.
> 
> Edit, have you got an EZ test kit?



Ive got a bottle of marquis solution

I tested a little and it fizzed, smoked but not much of a colour change, maybe a slight grey / brown tinge.

Theres a 25 page thread about this stuff on another furum but i dont think im allowed to post it here

Initially the vendor was selling a green powder as b2. This green powder was believed to be the same as some other green products on the market such as kryptonite and madcat but stronger. All of these products have been described as weaker versions of meph, with most reports stating that b2 is the best.

Earlier this week the b2 vendor claimed to have new improved synth that was not green but white, initially i think it was marketed as B2+ as he still had some of the original green B2 left.

I decided to purchase the new white B2+ but was gutted to read a couple of negetive reports shortly after making it out to be bunk. Not sure what to make of these reports but it sounds like all orders rrecieved over the last couple of days were the white stuff like mine and all the reports have been good since

At present no one seems to know what is in these new meph like compounds.  It has been suggested that it could be prolintane but ive read up on prolintane and it doesnt seem ti fit the reports on these products.  Its even been suggested that they are actually meph as they smell similar but if thats the case then there are a few high profile vendors taking big risks

In my opinion after testing i believe it isnt meph but something different that shares many similarities but is a little weaker.  I really hope it does turn out to be legal as its by far the best chem ive had since the ban, and a lot nicer and better value for money than 6-APB


----------



## Skyline_GTR

Mullered said:


> Ive got a bottle of marquis solution
> 
> I tested a little and it fizzed, smoked but not much of a colour change, maybe a slight grey / brown tinge.
> 
> Theres a 25 page thread about this stuff on another furum but i dont think im allowed to post it here
> 
> Initially the vendor was selling a green powder as b2. This green powder was believed to be the same as some other green products on the market such as kryptonite and madcat but stronger. All of these products have been described as weaker versions of meph, with most reports stating that b2 is the best.
> 
> Earlier this week the b2 vendor claimed to have new improved synth that was not green but white, initially i think it was marketed as B2+ as he still had some of the original green B2 left.
> 
> I decided to purchase the new white B2+ but was gutted to read a couple of negetive reports shortly after making it out to be bunk. Not sure what to make of these reports but it sounds like all orders rrecieved over the last couple of days were the white stuff like mine and all the reports have been good since
> 
> At present no one seems to know what is in these new meph like compounds.  It has been suggested that it could be prolintane but ive read up on prolintane and it doesnt seem ti fit the reports on these products.  Its even been suggested that they are actually meph as they smell similar but if thats the case then there are a few high profile vendors taking big risks
> 
> In my opinion after testing i believe it isnt meph but something different that shares many similarities but is a little weaker.  I really hope it does turn out to be legal as its by far the best chem ive had since the ban, and a lot nicer and better value for money than 6-APB



I dont think its a case of them taking big risks knowingly, I suspect many are too stupid or gullible to realise that the likes of eric are taking the piss out of them and selling them cathinones under names like E2, E3, A1, A2, B2 and such nonsense.

These vendors are too daft to even come up with non-dumb sounding names - JGG, Mad Cat etc, let alone have the brains to dream up novel stimulants. If it has that meph-esq smell and gives meph-esq effects, albeit slightly weaker, then chances are its meph or a similar cathinone, maybe 4-mec or something like that. Selling cathinones under the guise of brand names since the ban in April isnt exactly new, its been going on ever since, so it wouldn't be a massive surpise if that was the case here as well.


----------



## Mullered

Skyline_GTR said:


> I dont think its a case of them taking big risks knowingly, I suspect many are too stupid or gullible to realise that the likes of eric are taking the piss out of them and selling them cathinones under names like E2, E3, A1, A2, B2 and such nonsense.
> 
> These vendors are too daft to even come up with non-dumb sounding names - JGG, Mad Cat etc, let alone have the brains to dream up novel stimulants. If it has that meph-esq smell and gives meph-esq effects, albeit slightly weaker, then chances are its meph or a similar cathinone, maybe 4-mec or something like that. Selling cathinones under the guise of brand names since the ban in April isnt exactly new, its been going on ever since, so it wouldn't be a massive surpise if that was the case here as well.



Yes I did consider the possibility of this being an eric creation with a name like B2. I have also noticed today that the palms of my hands hands smell just like they do after a mephedrone session so you could be right Skyline

Does the fizzing, smoking marquis result fit in with it being a cathinone?


----------



## Skyline_GTR

^ no colour change and fizz fits mephedrone to a tee according to this very useful thread:

http://www.bluelight.ru/vb/showthread.php?t=512598 

(scroll to the bottom of the first image for the written description)


----------



## goku4ever

I hope it isn't mephedrone, he is being reviewed by alertpay or something to ensure what he is doing is legal. I really want some of this.


----------



## Mullered

Skyline_GTR said:


> ^ no colour change and fizz fits mephedrone to a tee according to this very useful thread:
> 
> http://www.bluelight.ru/vb/showthread.php?t=512598
> 
> (scroll to the bottom of the first image for the written description)



Does sound similar, however it was the smoking that suprised me as i' ve only tested a few things and never seen it smoke before. The chap who tested the mephedrone didnt mention any smoke but i guess the lighting conditions at the time of his test may have effected the visibility of any smoke


----------



## goku4ever

Some people reckon "B2" might be short for "Bubbles v2", which is being sold by another site, anyone know anything about this?


----------



## Mullered

goku4ever said:


> Some people reckon "B2" might be short for "Bubbles v2", which is being sold by another site, anyone know anything about this?



I think it was suggested because of the similar name. Not seen any reports on bubbles v2 yet but i guess as they became availabe at the same time as the new B2 synth its possible they could be the same


----------



## goku4ever

I think B2 is also Mad Cat.


----------



## Mullered

goku4ever said:


> I think B2 is also Mad Cat.



Judging by all the reports I have read madcat is weaker and more expensive


----------



## goku4ever

Yea, Im just gonna wait for B2 to come back instock, it does sound really good.


----------



## twitch3r

From personal experience I think the first batch of B2 was the same as the Mad Cat. The latest batch (the fluffy clumpy stuff) did not seem as good to my plants and they preferred the previous batch.


----------



## noodle1

Mad Cat and JGG were/are the same product, crush the JGG and you have madcat.

Smelt like 30% meph mixed with 70% mint toothpaste, with similar effect.  Nice enough, but easy to do 2g when before 1g would be really pushing it.

Somebody mentioned Methedrone (as opposed to Mephedrone), but again who knows.  Did think about 4MEC and some other variant, but decided it wasn't worth going skimmed when full fat is available.  Might have been interesting to compare.

I've seen a few Eastern block sites that up until recently sold Meph Selling Meph V2.

Silly state of affairs.


----------



## lynx2051

Has anyone tried the new Diablo's. I tried one a few weeks ago but nothing happened after three hours, so I decided to take another and I got a very mild buzz and the worse comedown EVER in my life, worst than BZP!!!


----------



## goku4ever

Mullered, Ive seen people on that other place refer to B2 as a milder version of mephedrone. Is that milder as in just weaker, or milder like a mix between methylone and mephedrone? I remember methylone was light in the stimulation factor, as opposed to being up and dancing around I was sitting down gently swaying to music.


----------



## zamzams

*Twenty questions!*



Mullered said:


> Does sound similar, however it was the smoking that suprised me as i' ve only tested a few things and never seen it smoke before. The chap who tested the mephedrone didnt mention any smoke but i guess the lighting conditions at the time of his test may have effected the visibility of any smoke



Mullered do you remember those 6-apb caps everyone rushed like mad to get that didn't do anything and then we were all sent replacements still supposed to 6-apb - but again weren't?
the replacements he sent i tested with marquis - smoked like nothing i've ever seen and went greyish in colour also.

I presumed they were just DXM - never bothered taking em though. Do you think it could be similar? They're all part of one and the same i reckon. JGG, Kryptonite, Mad cat all tied to Eric like G says and just named differently to keep people interested - bubbles, bubblesV2, B2, B2+

What main effects and side effects does it give? "meph-like" is quite encompassing because meph assaults each receptor type quite harshly hence the tolerance buildup.

What's HR & CVS like ? any vasoconstriction?
At a 300mg dose does it produce much nystagmus? or gurn?
If so how long for? 
Does it end quickly or tail off gradually?
Tremors?
Shorter lasting peak and less horny but with more social makes me think of 3-FMC.
less entactogenic or more? 
It sounds like more if you can hold a conversation unlike meph where you sit there paying no attention until it's your turn to talk and then all you say is "Cmon girl get it on!!"
And finally...
Can you get it up? 
If no then how long does this negative effect last?



goku4ever said:


> Mullered, Ive seen people on that other place refer to B2 as a milder version of mephedrone. Is that milder as in just weaker, or milder like a mix between methylone and mephedrone? I remember methylone was light in the stimulation factor, as opposed to being up and dancing around I was sitting down gently swaying to music.



methylone in my book is very different to meph, much more stimulating at higher doses but with none of the nasty meph side effects and none of the adrenalin overload


----------



## Silverfox

I tried a sample of the bubbles version 2 tonight. I really don't think that it has any meph content, it doesn't smell like meph, it doesn't taste like meph and it doesn't feel like meph. It fizzes with Marquis but there is no colour change. After the usual allergy test I railed 100mg and waited for a reaction, after 10 to 15 minutes HR increased to 100 and I started to feel quite alert and focussed. This was as far as things went, so I bombed another 100mg and waited. There was no euphoria or jitteryness, the HR settled back to 80 and the only way that I can describe the feeling would be 'supercharged modafinil' if that makes any sense. I have been working at my PC for a couple of hours and don't feel tired but neither do I feel overstimulated. This won't win any awards as a meph replacement but it seems to be a good working stim.


----------



## saxondale

Silverfox said:


> I tried a sample of the bubbles version 2 tonight. I really don't think that it has any meph content, it doesn't smell like meph, it doesn't taste like meph and it doesn't feel like meph. It fizzes with Marquis but there is no colour change. After the usual allergy test I railed 100mg and waited for a reaction, after 10 to 15 minutes HR increased to 100 and I started to feel quite alert and focussed. This was as far as things went, so I bombed another 100mg and waited. There was no euphoria or jitteryness, the HR settled back to 80 and the only way that I can describe the feeling would be 'supercharged modafinil' if that makes any sense. I have been working at my PC for a couple of hours and don't feel tired but neither do I feel overstimulated. This won't win any awards as a meph replacement but it seems to be a good working stim.



Thanks for this. I have to admit I have been harbouring some high hopes for this one (the hope which never entirley extinguishes itself despite having experiences which suggest otherwise) , more or less purely on the strength of the brand name which the venfdor selling bubbles is clearly trying to make capital out of. (I used to love bubbles - I think I read somewhere their contents used to be 125 mg meph/125mg methylone, but who knows for sure??) . A supercharged modafini doesn't sound that bad to me . I wonder if bombing say 250 mg  would induce/encourage a more euphoric result or just accenuate further the stimulant effects?


----------



## Silverfox

It is a strange one. The supplier claims it is a beta ketones formula which on the face of it suggests that it would be covered by the ban. I only bought it because other things that I have had from there have been good. The funny thing is that modafinil actually has a beta ketone group and when I snorted the bubbles v2 the smell reminded me of a time that I once tried snorting modafinil. I'll do some more tests today.

The original bubbles were either pure meph or 50/50 meph/methylone, the ones I got from here a year ago were pure meph.

I just realised that modafinil has an alpha ketone not beta, my bad.


----------



## lostinshell

Hello, i'm new into this forum, could it be prolintane? maybe the effects are similar to the modafinil..


----------



## weatherstorm

Has anyone tried crushing up JGG and insufflating it? Is this something to steer clear from doing? It's just that I always insufflate if possible (never got anything from a bomb although I'm not sure how that's physically possible) so I'd rather do this, just not if it's going to destroy my septum over the course of one night...


----------



## k.kat

weatherstorm said:


> Has anyone tried crushing up JGG and insufflating it? Is this something to steer clear from doing? It's just that I always insufflate if possible (never got anything from a bomb although I'm not sure how that's physically possible) so I'd rather do this, just not if it's going to destroy my septum over the course of one night...



honestly you will be wasting it if you snort it, you dont get nothing near the same as if you make it into a drink, (TOTAL WASTE SNORTING)
dissolve 0.5g in 25ml hot water & down, you will be buzzing in about 15-20 mins,


----------



## k.kat

i tested JGG with my marquis and it went orange,


----------



## Treacle

Not meph, then. Speed goes orange, but it's not going to be that. Could be ethylphenidate, if that goes orange.


----------



## khatman

I was informed the green granules are Prolintane Hydrochloride.
Unlike meph they gave me no noticeable vasoconstriction.

It felt like weaker meph to me.

Does anyone know if there is a cross tolerance with the green granules and MDMA?

Been using the granules weekly for a few weeks and might have the chance to try some mdma soon.


----------



## saxondale

k.kat said:


> honestly you will be wasting it if you snort it, you dont get nothing near the same as if you make it into a drink, (TOTAL WASTE SNORTING)
> dissolve 0.5g in 25ml hot water & down, you will be buzzing in about 15-20 mins,



Totally agree after an experiment with 2 grams of JJG.

I used to do Meph regularly when it was legal in the UK, and this does feel like an acceptable alternative - albeit  more expensive, more milder, and less sensational in its results.   On the other hand I experienced less of a come down , and managed to get to sleep 4 hours after a dosage - something I would have found impossible under Meph.

Re: dosage levels - I found it possible to get approx 3 nice doses out of a gram ( -i.e approx 330 mg each) . Each individual dose dissolved in a drink lasting up to 1.5 hrs re: effects - seems quite short lasting. 

Think it may also be a waste of time taking less than say 300 mg in a drink - I also experimented with 200 mg in a drink , which gave a mildly pleasant feeling, but nowhere near as good as  when I tried with approx 330 mg.


----------



## goku4ever

Ive tried the b2. It was utterly fantastic, to me it was even better than mephedrone, as I found mephedrone to be too intense.


----------



## robydoo24

*PI Panes*

7 Ethyl-(S,S) 2,4 dimethyl azetadine

Has anyone any experience of these triping blotters.

The sales hype says they are 3.2 times stronger than LSD.

Sounds too good to be true to me....would love to be proven wrong though.


----------



## Evad

complete bollocks that likely don't even exist


----------



## Shambles

Very little information on it so far but the (tiny) PD thread on it is presented for your reading pleasure - Lysergic acid 2,4-dimethylazetidide - Anyone assayed?. More info would be a boon but on the surface it does sound rather exciting 

PS: I must admit that Evad may well have a point too - the people behind that whole scam site appear to have been... scammers. But I guess it is possible somebody else actually went ahead and made the things for real.

EDIT: Doh! My linky is apparently for an analogue of the analogue so is of limited (or no) value. I'll get back in my box now


----------



## Evad

ADD discussion

avoid IMO under that name 100%


----------



## watsons torment

hmm made by Dave the dude that sells bullshit to thesun

I'd avoid that like a free sample of 5-meo-AIDS


----------



## Acid4Blood

watsons torment said:
			
		

> i'd avoid that like a free sample of 5-meo-aids



lmfao =d


----------



## ddhats

weatherstorm said:


> Has anyone tried crushing up JGG and insufflating it? Is this something to steer clear from doing? It's just that I always insufflate if possible (never got anything from a bomb although I'm not sure how that's physically possible) so I'd rather do this, just not if it's going to destroy my septum over the course of one night...



You CAN crush these up and snort them, BUT it really dries out your nasal lining, it's not as effective as bombing and it give you horrible brigh green snot.

However, contrary to what some say it does have an effect.  I've had quite pleasant results mixing it with very small amounts of stronger stims such as MDPV to give it an nice little boost when snorting.  Obviously take it easy when mixing stuff though.


----------



## cardiffboi

*jolly green granules*

The JGGs were great...euphoric, speedy, dancy and leess twatted than with MDMA and Mephedrone.....similar kind of feel though lighter and controllable.  Not a bad thing maybe?


Bombed about a gram over 8 hours for 2 nights in a row and although tired no real comedown or loss of appetite or rebound effect.

Thoroughly recommended for when you want to get off but dont want to look or feel too out of it!

'Mephedrone - lite'  - Im stocking up baby!


----------



## Treacle

You're clearly a vendor/shill. You've signed up and just posted about how great JGGs are.


----------



## weatherstorm

Anyone who uses the words 'no real comedown' has no real credibility imo!

Still haven't tried mine yet...


----------



## Xamkou

Treacle said:


> You're clearly a vendor/shill. You've signed up and just posted about how great JGGs are.



They aren't too shabby actually.


----------



## CartoonPHYSICS

Iv not payed any attention to the RC scene recently, what happened to 6-APB? last time i checked, not everyone rated the first batch of released 'pellets', i tried the sample powder twice, and enjoyed it.

last time i checked there were rumours about the pills not containing the promised 100mgs and so on, have things picked up and is 6 APB actually worth looking into?


----------



## Xamkou

Yeah, genuine APB powder is available.


----------



## red&black

Xamkou said:


> Yeah, genuine APB powder is available.



Does the powder have the residule stimulation the the official pellets have?


----------



## Xamkou

Nope.


----------



## red&black

Xamkou said:


> Nope.



Thanks for that, I loved the effects of the pellets but the residule stimulation was a serious pain in the arse....


----------



## nolys

red&black said:


> Thanks for that, I loved the effects of the pellets but the residule stimulation was a serious pain in the arse....



Like a literal pain in te arse? rectal administration? i wouldnt put a pellet in my anus... would hurt... joke


----------



## rm2x

foolsgold said:


> cheers grudgehugger . also iv found a site selling what it calls pure ivory . it states on the packet that its mdvp 93.9 percent pure now i love ivory wave ultra and thats what i beleave it was . so any 1 tryed this pure ivory its american i think .



Will be trying the Bolivian Bath from the same vendor in the coming weeks.

The vendor is to be commended, they've been completely transparent as to what are in their bath salts and their caps.


----------



## foolsgold

my normal vendor just 200mg free of recharge with a note saying how it know last release launa wave was shit


----------



## foolsgold

just opened packet nt doing it yet tho , has a yellow colour very lumpy no smell . letters on packet C.A.R if that helps. not had said brand in any form before


----------



## foolsgold

smokes very nicely


----------



## foolsgold

if they do a cheep extra strong maybe other wize 2for1 deals only way to go n smoke it


----------



## Treacle

You sell many legal highs?


----------



## Hypno-h

Xamkou said:


> Yeah, genuine APB powder is available.



Anyone tried the genuine powder yet, I know you can get it both in and out of the UK, we (me and better half) tried some last weekend. Took recommended dose but minimal effects. Thought we had a dud so boshed 1/2 an official 5 pellet and we have take off. Very nice but wondering if 100mg of the powder is not quite the right amount?

Any thoughts any one has would be great


----------



## foolsgold

Treacle said:


> You sell many legal highs?



very funny


----------



## lynx2051

> my normal vendor just 200mg free of recharge with a note saying how it know last release launa wave was shit



I got this too in the post, it was utter crap and has seriously blocked my nose, smells like DMC and had gone all toffee like!


----------



## swedger77

Hypno-h said:


> Anyone tried the genuine powder yet, I know you can get it both in and out of the UK, we (me and better half) tried some last weekend. Took recommended dose but minimal effects. Thought we had a dud so boshed 1/2 an official 5 pellet and we have take off. Very nice but wondering if 100mg of the powder is not quite the right amount?
> 
> Any thoughts any one has would be great




I have recently post my trip report on 100mg of Uk sourced powdered.

http://www.bluelight.ru/vb/showthread.php?t=533246

id say 125Mg - 150Mg would blow the bloody doors off. I will be attempting 125mg next time. Having said that 100mg got me in very nice state and did the job nicely.


----------



## foolsgold

lynx2051 said:


> I got this too in the post, it was utter crap and has seriously blocked my nose, smells like DMC and had gone all toffee like!



yer it just came back out in a snotty lump lol


----------



## lynx2051

Has anyone tried diamond dust, just ordered this after hearing good reports, should be here tomorrow.


----------



## lynx2051

> Will be trying the Bolivian Bath from the same vendor in the coming weeks.
> 
> The vendor is to be commended, they've been completely transparent as to what are in their bath salts and their caps.



I just got some of this to, mmmmmmm pure MDPV!!!


----------



## lynx2051

Just tried that diamond dust, it's 100% MEPH!!!!!


----------



## Xamkou

lynx2051 said:


> Just tried that diamond dust, it's 100% MEPH!!!!!



Nom nom nom


----------



## The Kid

Sounds good!


----------



## lynx2051

Far too morish, gone through 0.5g over the evening, but I now seem to be catching up with my college work pretty rapidddddddd


----------



## The Kid

Hahaha, i'm not convinced Meph is a good study aid!


----------



## lynx2051

After 20 mins when the 'lovely dovey' feelings have worn off I always find you're left with an amphetamine feeling for two hours. lol


----------



## raven136

im from ireland.At the weekend a few friends got this "new legal high" from a guy who used to own/run one of the biggest head shops in Dublin.Ill name the shop if anyone wants.

Said he was recently in Miami where it comes from and got lots of it.Didnt tell them the name,said its nearly as good as the old stuff he had(Charge,magic,wildcat etc...all the mepedrone stuff).

I didnt touch it as only a fool would go near something they didnt know.I had a a few of the blue diamonds still and danced all nite ha.

They said the stuff burned their nose like nothing else,no euphoria but 2 of them were out of it for 20 mins or so.Really chatty and horny they said.They did a gram bag between them(idiots)and we were all to meet for the Liverpool match on the Sunday.

They couldnt get out of bed,full on horrors and hand shakes,nitemares trying to sleep.

Im just hoping someone here could tell me what they took so as i never get taken for a ride.

White,no smell,burns really bad.

Stick to the pills i said,4 pills,plenty of water, a few pints and a fry in the morning,i as fine.

Thanks for any help.


----------



## McPanda

Your post doesnt really tell us much TBH ?

Or is this to fill your post count and make us believe your a proper member and not a shill 



I joke I joke


----------



## raven136

McPanda said:


> Your post doesnt really tell us much TBH ?
> 
> Or is this to fill your post count and make us believe your a proper member and not a shill
> 
> 
> 
> I joke I joke



honestly buddy,i have no idea what else i can say,except a certain cunt from the largest headshop in ireland is telling people this stuff is amazing,like the stuff i had in my shops and better than some of it  and people are in bits after.Two days after people were still not right after a gram between 4 regualr users of mephedrone and pills ec.It was scary stuff,thats all.

I joined this forum a week ago and read lots of helpful stuff,i just thought maybe some orders were caught with really bad stuff.Thats all.

How does any of this make me a shill etc?


----------



## dax

raven136 said:
			
		

> How does any of this make me a shill etc?





McPanda said:


> I joke I joke



I'm going to take a wild guess here and suggest that he's, erm, joking?


----------



## McPanda

dax said:


> I'm going to take a wild guess here and suggest that he's, erm, joking?



This ^ ^


----------



## raven136

McPanda said:


> This ^ ^



Sorry boys,took it the wrong way.My bad


----------



## Rio Fantastic

I used to be entirely dismissive of legal highs, thinking that they were all total bullshit that couldn't compare to the real thing. I only tried Mephedrone when it got so popular it could no longer be ignored, and it fucking blew me away. I only got a chance to try it two more times before it was illegal. So, I figured that since that worked, maybe other legal highs were worth trying. So last saturday I tried "high beams"...

and it was total bullshit!  The only tangible effect was a slight relaxation, and the girl in the headshop made out like they were stims that'll keep you up all night, and to make it worse, the next day there was this fucking awful hangover, I felt totally empty and drained. Am I right in concluding Mephedrone was the exception and not the rule? it seems the industry needs to wade through loads of bullshit chems to get to any decent ones.


----------



## knock

Rio Fantastic said:


> I used to be entirely dismissive of legal highs, thinking that they were all total bullshit that couldn't compare to the real thing. I only tried Mephedrone when it got so popular it could no longer be ignored, and it fucking blew me away. I only got a chance to try it two more times before it was illegal. So, I figured that since that worked, maybe other legal highs were worth trying. So last saturday I tried "high beams"...
> 
> and it was total bullshit!  The only tangible effect was a slight relaxation, and the girl in the headshop made out like they were stims that'll keep you up all night, and to make it worse, the next day there was this fucking awful hangover, I felt totally empty and drained. Am I right in concluding Mephedrone was the exception and not the rule? it seems the industry needs to wade through loads of bullshit chems to get to any decent ones.



Strange post. If you know what what you're buying and do your research in advance, then you should be neither surprised or disappointed. Whether the product is a legal high or not is irrelevant to it's psychoactive action.

It sounds like in the case of "high beams" you did not know what you were buying (wtf is "high beams"?).


----------



## raven136

Sorry again lads,really messed up my post and didnt explain properly.

The stuff in question is being sold by a former headshop owner to gangs and dealers and he tells them all its mephedrone or new stuff thats better(he let the guards take some of his stock but moved 2 warehouses to Belguim).50quid a gram and its muck and dangerous.

I just thought maybe someone from Ireland/Dublin had a similar story or maybe knew what it was.

New to the site,i'll try to be clearer in my posts


----------



## Rio Fantastic

knockando said:


> Strange post. If you know what what you're buying and do your research in advance, then you should be neither surprised or disappointed. Whether the product is a legal high or not is irrelevant to it's psychoactive action.
> 
> It sounds like in the case of "high beams" you did not know what you were buying (wtf is "high beams"?).



Good question. I can't find anything on what it contains and the ingredients list was no help. You're right though I should have researched it first, it was a spur of the moment thing. I know merely being a legal high doesn't affect how it works, what I was suggesting was that Mephedrone appears to be a one off in being a legal high that can hold it's own against the more well established illegal drugs.


----------



## Treacle

lynx2051 said:


> After 20 mins when the 'lovely dovey' feelings have worn off I always find you're left with an amphetamine feeling for two hours. lol


The stimulation after cathinones feels toxic, and it's not pleasant at all, IMO.


----------



## IloveM

Rio Fantastic said:


> I used to be entirely dismissive of legal highs, thinking that they were all total bullshit that couldn't compare to the real thing. I only tried Mephedrone when it got so popular it could no longer be ignored, and it fucking blew me away. I only got a chance to try it two more times before it was illegal. So, I figured that since that worked, maybe other legal highs were worth trying. So last saturday I tried "high beams"...
> 
> and it was total bullshit!  The only tangible effect was a slight relaxation, and the girl in the headshop made out like they were stims that'll keep you up all night, and to make it worse, the next day there was this fucking awful hangover, I felt totally empty and drained. Am I right in concluding Mephedrone was the exception and not the rule? it seems the industry needs to wade through loads of bullshit chems to get to any decent ones.



Mephodrone will not make you happy.It can also make a lot of damage to your body

Stay safe :D


----------



## gdf

mephedrone was a horrible drug for me, always made me feel worse for longer than i did good, ruined my reading 09 missed radiohead as i'd had a heavy sesh on it the night before, doing it with methlylone as well was crazy, smoking joints on the comedown don't even help, made it even worse and heartbeat crazy, happily say i haven't touched it since and never will, thankfully the mandy droughts over


----------



## tekkeN

yeah its so much nicer now everyone is buzzing on real drugs again


----------



## swedger77

raven136 said:


> They said the stuff burned their nose like nothing else,no euphoria but 2 of them were out of it for 20 mins or so.Really chatty and horny they said.They did a gram bag between them(idiots)and we were all to meet for the Liverpool match on the Sunday.
> 
> They couldnt get out of bed,full on horrors and hand shakes,nitemares trying to sleep.
> 
> Im just hoping someone here could tell me what they took so as i never get taken for a ride.
> 
> White,no smell,burns really bad.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for any help.



it might be this shit :-   a3a

See this thread:-

http://www.bluelight.ru/vb/showthread.php?t=532907





I


----------



## lynx2051

> Mephodrone will not make you happy.It can also make a lot of damage to your body



I know, but that was the first Meph I've had since June, I like MDPV more.


----------



## lynx2051

By the way I tried the Ocean Burst Extreme a few weeks before trying Diamond Dust, and I think it was Naphyrone!  Had a very mellow high from it and HORRIBLE depression for over a week. I even tried cutting my wrists and didn't go into college, Evil stuff.


----------



## parttime crackhead

lynx2051 said:


> By the way I tried the Ocean Burst Extreme a few weeks before trying Diamond Dust, and I think it was Naphyrone!  Had a very mellow high from it and HORRIBLE depression for over a week. *I even tried cutting my wrists* and didn't go into college, Evil stuff.



If comedowns make you do that then stop taking drugs.


----------



## Brian.Badonde

nice.


----------



## parttime crackhead

Brian.Badonde said:


> I disagree, naphyrone is different. It's an awful demon drug and very different to most drugs.
> 
> *I can't take any pills or other drugs ever since I bombed some Naphyrone* (vendor told me it was MDAI). terrible terrible drug.



I can't see how this is true. A drug that you took months ago is not going to have any effect on a drug you take today. Also, how do you know it was naphyrone?

I don't disagree that it is a shite drug, by all accounts it's absolutely rotten.


----------



## Xamkou

Rio Fantastic said:


> I used to be entirely dismissive of legal highs, thinking that they were all total bullshit that couldn't compare to the real thing. I only tried Mephedrone when it got so popular it could no longer be ignored, and it fucking blew me away. I only got a chance to try it two more times before it was illegal. So, I figured that since that worked, maybe other legal highs were worth trying. So last saturday I tried "high beams"...
> 
> and it was total bullshit!  The only tangible effect was a slight relaxation, and the girl in the headshop made out like they were stims that'll keep you up all night, and to make it worse, the next day there was this fucking awful hangover, I felt totally empty and drained. Am I right in concluding Mephedrone was the exception and not the rule? it seems the industry needs to wade through loads of bullshit chems to get to any decent ones.



Try sticking to products sold by the chemical name, not branded names. Of course, some are sold as say, "Sun Burst" and on the back it'll say (2-(1H-indol-3-yl)-1-methyl-ethylamine) also known as aMT.


----------



## zamzams

The Kid said:


> Hahaha, i'm not convinced Meph is a good study aid!



It's a great study aid - but only if ur studying the effects of repeated insufflation of mephedrone or porn ha ha


----------



## lynx2051

Had the Bolivian Bath a few weeks back, and it is high quality MDPV. This must be the sixth time I've tried giving it up.


----------



## Ryangordon86

raven136 said:


> honestly buddy,i have no idea what else i can say,except a certain cunt from the largest headshop in ireland is telling people this stuff is amazing,like the stuff i had in my shops and better than some of it  and people are in bits after.Two days after people were still not right after a gram between 4 regualr users of mephedrone and pills ec.It was scary stuff,thats all.
> 
> I joined this forum a week ago and read lots of helpful stuff,i just thought maybe some orders were caught with really bad stuff.Thats all.
> 
> How does any of this make me a shill etc?



If your friends bought from who I'm assuming they bought from, it's the product Eric markets as E2.


----------



## Xamkou

Rio Fantastic said:


> Mephedrone appears to be a one off in being a legal high that can hold it's own against the more well established illegal drugs.



You'll be eating humble pie in a month or two after saying this.


----------



## nolys

can somebody tell me what "spark" is? some guy tried to sell me it in a headshop, said it was proper good... is it sparkle he is talking about? if so whats in this?


----------



## goku4ever

Xamkou said:


> You'll be eating humble pie in a month or two after saying this.



Oh God no, not here too.


----------



## rm2x

lynx2051 said:


> Had the Bolivian Bath a few weeks back, and it is high quality MDPV. This must be the sixth time I've tried giving it up.




lol yeah it's clean and pure eh?  I'm in the same boat as you, just don't smoke it, my God, talk about crack


----------



## dee_dee

does anyone no what this beigey or yellow both crystalline shit is i was offered and bumped a few months ago.  didnt like it whatever it was.  edgey paranoid sweaty shit


----------



## Tansey

*LU Doves*

Has anyone taken LU Doves recently?  (The ones currently being sold?)

Excuse my ignorance; I'm fairly new to all of this.  I have taken the LU Doves from this site a few times over the last couple months (last week was the most recent time) and they always make me feel good with a generous amount of euphoria.  The comedown isn't too bad, either.

But I was just wondering if maybe I should order them from somewhere else from now on?  Or if the Doves I am taking now aren't as good as the ones in the past?  (I've read that they've changed quite a bit.)

Any info you could offer would be really, really appreciated!


----------



## DS_

I'd delete this post quick time. You aren't supposed to post vendors.


----------



## Tansey

What do you mean, vendors?


----------



## DS_

The shop you linked to. You aren't even alllowed to mention the name.


----------



## Tansey

Oh, I apologize.  I'll revise, sorry.


----------



## ponch

Pretty sure the LU Doves are in atleast their 4th incarnation. They normally change to accommodate the law so you could be walking around with something illegal if you purchase an older generation packet, in which case you are better off buying some proper pills (you still are regardless imo). 

I don't think anyone knows what is in the most recent ones so nobody can say what is 'best' Perhaps try some from another vendor and see which you prefer.


----------



## lynx2051

> lol yeah it's clean and pure eh?  I'm in the same boat as you, just don't smoke it, my God, talk about crack



I just ordered some more PeeVee but I couldn't be bothered waiting 2 weeks for delivery, so I just bought some Sextacy/Ivory Wave from somewhere in europe, I know it's cut with loracaine but it still is high quality I find. I can't tell much difference but you may need to use an extra 3mg than pure PV.


----------



## lynx2051

But I did order some "XTC" from the same website Bolivian Bath was from, looking foward to giving these ago.


----------



## Treacle

Ivory Wave is desoxy now! It's been said several times.


----------



## lynx2051

> Ivory Wave is desoxy now! It's been said several times.



I have been ordering it from this place frequently and I'm 100% sure it's PV, I once ordered some a while back and that was desoxy.


----------



## rm2x

lynx2051 said:


> But I did order some "XTC" from the same website Bolivian Bath was from, looking foward to giving these ago.



Yeah they sound good, each cap has 250mg of methylone and 50mg of dmaa


----------



## Sentience

Please dont mention sources, or correct me if this is also not ok, but are any of these in circulation inside the US?


----------



## Sentience

parttime crackhead said:


> I can't see how this is true. A drug that you took months ago is not going to have any effect on a drug you take today. Also, how do you know it was naphyrone?
> 
> I don't disagree that it is a shite drug, by all accounts it's absolutely rotten.



I wouldnt rule out psychosomatic or even permanent physical changes to receptors in the brain after a bad experience.

It could be post traumatic stress from the experience, or measurable permanent or long term effects from the drug, or both.


----------



## rm2x

Sentience said:


> Please dont mention sources, or correct me if this is also not ok, but are any of these in circulation inside the US?



the products I've mentioned are from the US


----------



## Sentience

I have been considering trying out some RCs. Since I have a family, legality is somewhat of an issue, at least in regard to things which show up in the mail box....I at least want to be able to have something resembling an argument, though its always a gray area.

I am already a chronic pain patient, but am really bored by opiates. They are not my D.O.T. but I need them for pain....They make me sleepy, and I would for once like to have some energy and euphoria for a party, maybe new years, or eventually. I dont want anything that produces anxiety though....something subtle but pleasant, midly stimulating and non sedating, and not neurotoxic with opiates.

Ive been thinking about Methylone, 4-FA/4-FMA, or flephedrone....Mephedrone seems a little too intense/agro for me. 

I used to be pretty bold....I was a true psychonaut, but with my recent health issues I have pretty much been taking it easy, trying to stay healthy and not die.....a mild experience is all I need these days.


----------



## lynx2051

> Please dont mention sources, or correct me if this is also not ok, but are any of these in circulation inside the US?



Sorry I forgot


----------



## jannerfish

Benzo Fury.  Rushing and loving it.  Fuck all wrong with these.  UK vendor.  No complaints as didn't know what to expect.  Always hold out the vague hope of some psychedelic side spin in my ingestions but everyone just wants to rush these days it seems.

What happened to the early 90s cornucopia of choice?  Now you have the Henry Ford high - you can have anything you want as long as you rush.  57 channels and there's nothing on.

Still, these Benzos are Ronseal all right (does what it says on the tin).


----------



## red&black

jannerfish said:


> Benzo Fury.  Rushing and loving it.  Fuck all wrong with these.  UK vendor.  No complaints as didn't know what to expect.  Always hold out the vague hope of some psychedelic side spin in my ingestions but everyone just wants to rush these days it seems.
> 
> What happened to the early 90s cornucopia of choice?  Now you have the Henry Ford high - you can have anything you want as long as you rush.  57 channels and there's nothing on.
> 
> Still, these Benzos are Ronseal all right (does what it says on the tin).



Early start mate....  Are the pellets from the o5?


----------



## jannerfish

^ Following on from last night, catching up with old mate.  Not supposed to give sources for RC (I'd prob. edit).  And I thought narcotics were for breaking the rules, hehe?


----------



## red&black

yep I suppose original 5 is sourcing to an extent, I did one and a half pellets when they first came out, floored me for hours....  Serious residual stimulation mind you which was total shite


----------



## jannerfish

Yeah there's a long winding down, which might mess schedules (we wrote this day off anyway).  But feels quite clean to me.  Only a bit of bodily tiredness, nothing dark.

Random off topic (hope I'm excused, considering)...W.F.I - Happy Mondays.  Forgot how good it is.  Free Bez.


----------



## jannerfish

Still going.  This stuff has legs, perhaps a little too much?  Probably shouldn't have done in the rest to take the edge off.  Oh well too late now.  I'm not even sure what Benzo Fury is supposed to be but it's basically very speedy.  I thought it would be more of a downer given its name.

lol, someone just called and offered me a job after I'd given up on it.  Nice time to call!  That's put even more wind in my sails...


----------



## lynx2051

There is some new 'Plant food' called "Bloom" and "Kick" from the same vendor who sells Diamond Dust. I have a feeling that they are both just Mephedrone due to the product review stating obvious hints.


----------



## Sentience

Whats in 'White lady' lately?


----------



## swedger77

jannerfish said:


> Still going.  This stuff has legs, perhaps a little too much?  Probably shouldn't have done in the rest to take the edge off.  Oh well too late now.  I'm not even sure what Benzo Fury is supposed to be but it's basically very speedy.  I thought it would be more of a downer given its name.
> 
> lol, someone just called and offered me a job after I'd given up on it.  Nice time to call!  That's put even more wind in my sails...



Dunno what you ve taken sir, but proper 6-apb powder (benzo fury) is NOT speedy at all. Very Euphoric, lasts about 6-7 hours and has a smooth comedown in my experience.


----------



## jannerfish

Well it's my 1st and last try of any RCs.  Awful come down, haven't got the energy to describe - all the normal crap I remember but much longer lasting.  I stopped doing any chemicals years ago because of comedowns.  Have had a harsh reminder of why I shouldn't bother.


----------



## bagman2389

i have official benzo fury tablet here and i am going to drop it now and will compile a full report as to the effects i am expereienced in use of mdma cocaine weed and drone and nrg-1 so i will do the trip repiort as i am highly curious as to the effects. 

Remember this is the branded small pale orange oill not caps or powder and from my research while no rc is 100% relieble the reports from this tcp smelling substance seem much better.

here goes

4.00pm gulp tastes like tcp bleugh 100mg pellet tested for allergyprevious day
4.10 nothing as yet will report when i feel any come up
4.55 believe i am on the ascent feeling butterflies and slightly light sensation
5.00 worth mentioning pupils more dialted than normal hr however remains below 60 my resting is around 45 so o nly a slight inc
5.05 coming up strong now clammy hands nausea but controlable spelling hard would say so far ok but lack of euphoria
5.10 time going very slowly heavily dilated pupil hr remains steady, slightly blureed vision, bruxia , blurred vision, a subtle but highly enjoyable 
euphoria and increased sweating some vasoconstriction nauseua manageable
5.15 popping to shop for smokes this wave seems to be calming down
5.40 very good high very wavey really gurning now and wpupil very dilated slightly shakey got dry mouth, all in all very good so far without any real inc in hr as is only 62 this combines with little to no vasconstriction impllies limied cardiotoxicity
18.00 waves continue talkative, happy, content nausea passed so far very good much better than anticipated, however not a drug i would want to be out on as severe gurning slight visual distortions and a real loss of depth perception, typin pretty hard lol
1825 - still very good at plateua nice waves some euphoria
1900 -good waves still wearinh hr monitor and settled at 70 bpm
2115 - continued in waves till 8.50, no real comedown just smoking a joint incase


----------



## bagman2389

oh also for references i am taking the whole tab i am also 75kg no previous illness not consumed any drugs other than cannabis in the last month. i am also in very good cardiovascular shape


----------



## foolsgold

mbzp took an hour ago 3/4 gram ish so far just jittery nt nice glad iv some benzo for later


----------



## Sentience

bagman2389 said:


> oh also for references i am taking the whole tab i am also 75kg no previous illness not consumed any drugs other than cannabis in the last month. i am also in very good cardiovascular shape



That was 2 days ago. Are you still alive?


----------



## Treacle

jannerfish said:


> I thought it would be more of a downer given its name.


Benzo fury is just a ridiculous brand name that comes from the chemical name 1-(benzofuran-6-yl)propan-2-amine. It has absolutely nothing to do with benzodiazepines, and isn't a downer at all.


----------



## jannerfish

^ Yeah I have now read all that I should have before experimenting with RCs.  I've posted around the forum about the extremely scary comedown me and a friend experienced.  I realise BF is just some name and speculating on the actual content (we had capsules) is fairly pointless.  Only today, nearly a week after taking, am I certain that I am on the mend.

The high from a single capsule was mildly enjoyable but nothing special.  You certainly don't expect the multiple days of agony that follow, just from one.  On top of the major stupidity of taking a completely unknown capsule, I made the mistake of redosing based on previous experience of speed and E.  However, the severe length and intensity of the come down is out of all proportion to the peak experience.


----------



## GanjaCat

Ok guys, i was wondering if any of your have recieved the bunk 6-apb "poweder" thats floating around the UK at the moment. I brought some to my friends birthday about 2 months ago and railed 250mg over the course of 2 hours. I had about an hour of euphoria, 2-3 more hours of chattyness and then i didnt sleep for 7 days due to pure stmulation to the point of feeling ill. I couldnt eat during the whole week either due to no appatite and when i tryed to force down some food i would take a few bites and throw it back up, nasty stuff.


----------



## rm2x

Bolivian Bath yet again, just 100% pure tan mdpv, it's really yummy!

The same vendor has another bathsalt in the pipeline called Trippin' Balls. It's apparently 2C-E


----------



## theotherside

Why are 99% of the stimulating bath salts MDPV?? They tried using naphsty for a few batches and people were having to go to the hospital!

The only legal branded high I still use sometimes and vouch for is Am-Hi-Co doves original. I am a huge meph/methylone fan and it isn't either one of those but feels sorta the same. Last resort sort of thing. I know it isn't butylone because b1 blows hard.


----------



## lynx2051

Just took one of those XTC bath salths (from the same place as Bolivian Bath) and it is Mephedrone  WOOOOOOOO!!


----------



## rm2x

lynx2051 said:


> Just took one of those XTC bath salths (from the same place as Bolivian Bath) and it is Mephedrone  WOOOOOOOO!!



They're methylone mate

taken from their wholesale site:

_Each Bath Salt Capsule Contains :
250 mg 3,4-methylenedioxy-N-methylcathinone (Methylone)
50 mg Geranamine (DMAA)_


----------



## sweetnessandlight

theotherside26 said:


> Why are 99% of the stimulating bath salts MDPV?? They tried using naphsty for a few batches and people were having to go to the hospital!
> 
> The only legal branded high I still use sometimes and vouch for is Am-Hi-Co doves original. I am a huge meph/methylone fan and it isn't either one of those but feels sorta the same. Last resort sort of thing. I know it isn't butylone because b1 blows hard.


im with you on this one! still looking for the replcement for meph methylone etc and nothing yet but the lu doves are very nice and are the only pills i will do now as the rest are a sad replacement.


----------



## VolcanoPreston

I'm surprised no-one has yet mentioned methiopropamine.



> Methiopropamine | MPA | N-methyl-1-(thiophen-2-yl)propan-2-amine is an exciting fine chemical that offers a wide range of research opportunities in the laboratory.
> 
> It is the 2-thienyl analogue of N-methyl-1-phenylpropan-2-amine, which is more commonly known as *methamphetamine*.



You just know it won't be as good as it sounds.


----------



## lynx2051

> im with you on this one! still looking for the replcement for meph methylone etc and nothing yet but the lu doves are very nice and are the only pills i will do now as the rest are a sad replacement.



My 'Bloom' arrived today and it is Meph. Although the powder looks nothing like Meph, very white, clumpy and fluffy lol.


----------



## Sentience

theotherside26 said:


> Why are 99% of the stimulating bath salts MDPV?? They tried using naphsty for a few batches and people were having to go to the hospital!
> 
> The only legal branded high I still use sometimes and vouch for is Am-Hi-Co doves original. I am a huge meph/methylone fan and it isn't either one of those but feels sorta the same. Last resort sort of thing. I know it isn't butylone because b1 blows hard.



Im guessing its because of how cheap it is due to low dosage requirements....however, this can also be dangerous if the powder isnt mixed thoroughly enough. One bump could be mellow and the next could result in stroke.


----------



## JJ-180

Yah. Methiopropamine- can't wait. Shitstorm.


----------



## abrad84

rm2x said:


> The same vendor has another bathsalt in the pipeline called Trippin' Balls. It's apparently 2C-E


So it'd be Class A in the UK then...


----------



## TJF

> [Me from the old thread on 3rd July.]  Or wont they [the RC vendors] be happy until they've come up with something as morish, coke-like and as likely to create come back buyers as mephrdrone.



So having failed to fill mephedrones' place in the market is methiopropamine the UK RC vendors last role of the dice. Did they finally decide to give Heisenberg a call and pay get him to create a UK legal meth analogue?  They know new laws will effectively shut down their business in less than a year anyway so they might as well unleash anything they've been holding back on.

Although I now a few people have tried samples of the chem they seem to be keeping the cards close to their chest.  Despite the chemical similarity to meth its could still disappoint.

A general consensus is that it's shorter acting than meth, which is a good thing I suppose, unless we're talking very short acting like coke or mephedrone which could be very bad.

Anyway, assuming its good and "morish" I wonder once when the media starts gunning for it, whether the government will go after the individual chemical by traditional means, or whether they'll try to bring forward their "RC killer" legislation. 

Probably too complicated to move around the political schedule.  This has got to be the most draconian piece of drug legislation in the western world.  I used to dread the day we'd end up with analogue laws, but now I'd take analogue laws unquestionably compared with what we're getting.  After so long avoiding the law it will be bye beautiful amt , as well as other current and future psychedelics, dissociative's etc. which would most likely never have appeared on the media and therefore government radar.  I hope you lib-dem voters are happy 

_As an aside I was reading an official document on this a couple of days ago, which said importation of "temporarily" banned drugs would be treated the same as selling, with a 14 year max prison sentence._  I assume this would only apply to obviously commercial operations, or would it?  Could you find yourself up in court for buying, lets say, a few bags of 6-apd from a European vendor.  

_Then there's the question of whether European sites will even ship to the UK._ The money to be made on the UK market is a big lure.  However, I'm sure the gov will persuade EU countries to cut down on RC sites shipping to the UK.  Maybe Switzerland with the ongoing and inevitable decline in the financial services sector, such a king pin of the economy, could perhaps be the ideal world hub for RC distribution. Not in the EU (although I'm sure its signed up to a fair amount of treaties),  highly educated workforce (although some retraining needed), ideally located at the centre of Western Europe, famously neutral and having seemingly little morality in how it makes its money.

Just remembered, I've got a 4 year old Saliva Divinorum growing downstairs.  I don't smoke/harvest it or anything, I just like being around a plant so potentially powerful, and don't think it looks bad either.  Obviously cuttings are given free to anyone who expresses an interest.  The media and government have known about this one for ages so it will be interesting to see how the new legislation deals with this.  I guess they can't just suddenly ban everything or even the most subservient ACMD couldn't cope with the sheer workload.  

Salvia, of course, it wont be at the top of the government's agenda but does anyone else have the feeling they'll throw in something predestined to be re-legalised every so often 'proving that its not a one way street, and that the ACMD is still fit for purpose as an independent apolitical organisation rather than a group of yes men and women subservient to the government. If I have to destroy my Salvia plant I wont be best pleased, especially if it's predestined for re-legalisation just to show the system is functioning in a fair and balanced manner. 8)


----------



## GeeMeeUpp

TJF said:


> Probably too complicated to move around the political schedule.  This has got to be the most draconian piece of drug legislation in the western world.  I used to dread the day we'd end up with analogue laws, but now I'd take analogue laws unquestionably compared with what we're getting.



What laws exactly are we getting? The same as what Ireland recently got: all psychoactives besides Alcohol, nicotine, caffeine and pharmaceuticals made illegal?


----------



## jannerfish

I usually wish all drugs were legal and assayed and that GPs were advisors, not executors (in legal sense).  However, in the case of RCs I hope the man does ban (somehow) all of them.

Not because my opinion on them is different, but because I hope it will increase the choice, quality and availability of drugs on the street.  If RCs no longer have a legal advantage, we may get the plethora of fun we once had.  I hope the first quality MDMA pills that return are called ironies.


----------



## an rud is annamh

GeeMeeUpp said:


> What laws exactly are we getting? The same as what Ireland recently got: all psychoactives besides Alcohol, nicotine, caffeine and pharmaceuticals made illegal?



Our law, while draconian and broad,  does not criminalize possession. Only sale and commercial import. 

It's a very complicated law,  but the end bits of it are very interesting indeed as they make regulation possible if unlikely for the foreseeable future.


----------



## slopoke

if i remember correctly, the way it'll work in the UK is they will be able to schedule without notice, until 'further safety tests' can be carried out and it can be banned forever  :/

pretty much worst case scenario for the RC scene. We'll probably see a lot more MDMA and K and 'classic' drugs reappear though.


----------



## Transform

Will likely stump innovation and research somewhat, development might not be worth the effort.
I don't think it's an awful law in it's proposed form, but unfortunately the government will abuse it.

Anything can be banned if the home sec deems it dangerous (fun).
It can only be banned for a year (unless it's moved to a class).
Any personal amounts can be disposed of by an officer, but you won't be prosecuted for them (will probably take you in for suspected possession of class As though).


Hopefully the likes of aMT etc will escape though, simply because they haven't caught on enough. If they continue .to be used safely then they should be able to avoid the maily dail's scorching stare and stay "legal".


----------



## benson7

TJF said:


> Although I now a few people have tried samples of the chem they seem to be keeping the cards close to their chest.  Despite the chemical similarity to meth its could still disappoint.
> 
> A general consensus is that it's shorter acting than meth, which is a good thing I suppose, unless we're talking very short acting like coke or mephedrone which could be very bad.



Do you have any links to reports? I can't find any on BL.


----------



## dynamiteplus

*Love Potion Sexty Nine*

I have a package with a single pill in it the is labeled "Love Potion Sexty Nine" and as a bath salt.    Has anyone ever heard of this?  I really dont want to take a chance with it if its 2C-P 5-MeO-AMT  or something?


----------



## rm2x

rm2x said:


> Bolivian Bath yet again, just 100% pure tan mdpv, it's really yummy!




Some more in the pipeline and the vendor has thrown in a sample of a new salt called Pure Ivory Ultra.
It's apparently pure shiny white MDPV hcl, will be interesting to see how it stacks to the tan pv,  to quote the vendor, the purity is "off the chain"


----------



## Myshkin

dynamiteplus said:


> I have a package with a single pill in it the is labeled "Love Potion Sexty Nine" and as a bath salt.



Haven't a clue what it is, but I'm in the process of selling the song title to Zodiac Mindwarp...


----------



## rm2x

rm2x said:


> Some more in the pipeline and the vendor has thrown in a sample of a new salt called Pure Ivory Ultra.
> It's apparently pure shiny white MDPV hcl, will be interesting to see how it stacks to the tan pv,  to quote the vendor, the purity is "off the chain"



holy heck, the HCL mdpv is so much stronger smoked than the beige, pure white, clumpy as compared to the beige.

It's actually cheaper to buy the Pure Ivory/Bolivian Bath salt branded MDPV from this vendor than it is to order from an RC site... at least for me in AU.


----------



## euphoricc

yea whats cloud ( 9 it was strong?


----------



## Orso

so I got some samples from an RC supplier in Alaska (i know this thread concerns UK, but they're available there too).
here's what I got.
Red Doves, sold as "plant feeder" pills. the label says they're piperazine free. 

Vanilla Sky, bath salt. I have no clue what's in it, but I snorted 200mg at around 7:30, and it's 12:30 and i'm starting to come down. the high felt... more euphoric than amphetamine salts, but less intense and speedy than methamphetamine.

White Lightening, sold as bath salt.

can anyone tell me what is in any of these with (relative) certainty? I would really appreciate it, because I don't want to use any of them that have Mephedrone in them. (While I am not psychotic, there's a family history, and I'd rather be safe, than be in an inconsolable psychotic frenzy)


----------



## Transform

No-one can tell you with ANY certainty about their ingredients. Assuming they're known, the only way to do so would be with a GC/MS run which is costly.

Frankly I think you should be more worried if there's no mephedrone in them, at least it's common now and medical information is starting to emerge. We know even less about the newer RCs, which may well present a higher risk of mental problems.

Please, if your family has a history of mental illness, steer clear.


----------



## fattnessmonster

anybody in the uk come across a supposedly opioid analogue called 'china white' recently? it has popped up on my radar and im not sure whether im more intrigued or skeptical about a possible fentanyl rc


----------



## tekkeN

only just realized you can get MXE and AMT in headshops, rip off prices obviously


----------



## Acid4Blood

5-IAI also being sold in a headshop here in edinburgh.


----------



## SpecialK_

New powder called Charge being sold here, upon asking what the contents were I was told 'I've no idea'. Beforehand they were usually aware of what they were selling - I was surprised.


----------



## euphoricc

u.s has all these here as well until its banned not sure when but i imagine soon


----------



## TheLostBoys

Anyone know how the "Move Energy Pills" by London Underground perform? I use to take the Neuro Blast by them & loved them. 1 pill would keep me awake for over 24 hours & it was a clean & speedy high. 

Does anyone have any information on those "Mover Energy Pills"? Or any other pill that acts like Neuro Blast did?


----------



## DJKAOS

heres a test of purple bombs

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fvVSxv0wIus


----------



## Beak

Methiopropamine,
From a reliable source,pretty disappointing really, several bumps - nothing much happening,slight stim but nothing to shout about,


----------



## Xamkou

Camfetamine supposedly > Methiopropamine


----------



## Mullered

Hello fellow bluelighters .................. not been around for a while ...... nice to see some familier faces still around

Anyhows I'll keep this (fairly) short as I just, in epic moron style, mannaged to go back a page in my browser before saving a lengthy thought out post ..... oh and please excuse my spelling and grammar .... I have issues lol

So to sumirise what I was going to post:

1) I have B2, Its back again and is claimed by the seller to be  a 'Propylhexedrine analogue (3,4-methdioxy variant) '

2) I loved the first B2 because it was very similar to meph

3) First impreswsions of this stuff is it smells exactly (from what I remember), and I mean exactly like mephedrone ..... 

..... So, If by chance your saw any of my older posts on the original B2 last year on this or other forums you will remember I said the same thing, smelt just like meph ........ well this smells more like meph than meph itself lol

The appearence is crystaline, a few largish chunks but mainly powder ..... not grains or dust but kind of micro shards.  Its very clean looking, not brilliant but still pure white if you know what I mean, no yellow or brown tinges to it, just white whith a slight transparent quality (maybe slightly gray on 2nd inspection)

So ...... I did a line around 10 mins ago and although Im conscious of that 'this stuff is awseome  Im coming up baby  syndrome' which can happen on the worst of drugs ...... Right at thi moment this stuff feels alot like mephedrone, very nioce indde..... BUT -   I'll reserve further judgment till later ......


----------



## Cambo

Everybody is taking this 'B2' and nobody even knows what it is...
Tbh if it looks (the description sounds like a lot of mcat I had before), smells and feels like Meph, its probably just... Meph.
Especially since a trip report I read even had what sounded a lot like a fiending effect, as well as a pretty similar duration...


----------



## Mullered

Well like the last B2, from my initiall experience so far tonight this stuff seems shorter acting than meph, maybe not as intense but apart from that I have to say it's very similar indeed.

I will go as far as to say this 'could' be meph or something closely related, or contain some meph (unlikely this is mixed / cut as it has a very uniform crystiline appearence).  If this was being resold by a uk supplier, i.e. the supplier does the transaction and arranges for the goods to be delivered from the continent outside the uk then I would really suspect real meph but as this guy seems to have large quantities available for next day delivery he would be taking a big risk.  Might as well sell it on the street at an increased price as its the same penalty ultimatly if he gets busted


----------



## scrooloose

It had to happen i suppose,well known headshop now selling 'Charly Sheen' bath salt.


----------



## gymstud

are head shops actually called "head shop"


----------



## SpecialK_

No, it's just the generic term, for example Supermarket.


----------



## breakcorefiend

so..whats the consensus on o des connor or tramadol whatever the fuck it is>
thinking bout making a purchase but if its shit ill let it be


----------



## gymstud

SpecialK_ said:


> No, it's just the generic term, for example Supermarket.


Thats why i can't google one near me


----------



## JJ-180

I got given a sample of this "Charly Sheen". After I stopped laughing, I tried a few lines-nothing to rave about,you feel some sort of effect but it's gone as soon as you notice it. And if this is supposed to be a coke substitute you'd think they'd put some benzocaine in it or some such,just for effect.


----------



## SpecialK_

A girl I know had some shite out last night, from the local bong shop but they sell a few wee powders the odd time (last time they did ivory wave), it smelt like cheesy feet or some real disgusting, non chemical, just disgusting decaying smell. But they said they were wiped off two keys, although these were people who wiped about 10mg of mephedrone on their gums and said they were fucked so can't say for real. I wasn't touching it myself.


----------



## oSpherical

I'm acting as a guinea pig (aren't we all?) - I'm taking a pill of Benzo-X which I've had lying around for awhile, too nervous to take it. Now that I have a decent sedative as a safety net I'm too worried. So let's hope it's enjoyable.


----------



## JJ-180

^ Is Fury-X 6-apb and aMT? I tried it and that's what it felt like to me.


----------



## headfuck123

i used to experiment with legal pills every weekend for a while about 2 years ago. the strongest were "E=xtc" and "diablos" they probably both had BZP in them but once i had ones called "mitzies" which were said to have mephadrone in them. 

i wouldnt go near any legal pills anymore simly because they are filled with research chemicals that can really fuck you up. I came to this conclusion after the Mephadrone raped my soul lol. 

now im much happier and generally safer taking real ecstasy. it gives me a feeling i enjoy 100% more and i can sleep, eat and feel normal the day after. its a no brainer if you ask me!


----------



## deanlyricalg

SpecialK_ said:


> New powder called Charge being sold here, upon asking what the contents were I was told 'I've no idea'. Beforehand they were usually aware of what they were selling - I was surprised.



iv tried charge its just like coke n to be honest feels stronger than some of the shite going round and it numbs like fuck



TheLostBoys said:


> Anyone know how the "Move Energy Pills" by London Underground perform? I use to take the Neuro Blast by them & loved them. 1 pill would keep me awake for over 24 hours & it was a clean & speedy high.
> 
> Does anyone have any information on those "Mover Energy Pills"? Or any other pill that acts like Neuro Blast did?



london underground pills are crap i had the worst time of my life on the mind music ones


----------



## ButtBlaster

JJ-180 said:


> ^ Is Fury-X 6-apb and aMT? I tried it and that's what it felt like to me.



I've the same opinion, and think Matrix-Fury is Methoxetamine with Mdai/Mpa


----------



## chasing_s

Watch out for 

    E=XTC
    Mind Candy
    Xtacy ULTRA
    Doves Red
    Doves Ultra *

they have been found to contain PMMA according to http://www.crew2000.org.uk/news/43/91/Drug-warning--PMMA.html

* the link calls them Doves Red Ultra which don't seem to exist.  Doves Ultra seems like it's the one.


----------



## mr.buffnstuff

*'Magic' EC3? whats in it because it seems quite nice!! *

Ok so dont normally do this kind of thing, but whilst purchasing some 0.001 scales so i can 'accuratly weigh my spices for cooking', i saw some of this 'magic' it said it contains EC3 and is a methylone substitute...? i decided to give it a try anyway. so racked up a smallish (k sized line) but didnt get much from it. About 30 mins later i did a 'coke sized line' and yeh! it does work! the taste reminds me of sniff iv had before from round here which makes me a bit suspicious :/
no numbing of anything but lots of stimulation and jaw clenching but not uncomfortable! The price is realistic and if its always the same id rather that than risk getting something really crap. 
Anyway, im not bigging this stuff up, iv just been pleasantly suprised!
has anyone else tried it? 
More importantly... WHAT THE HELL IS EC3!? thats what worries me! :/


----------



## Swerlz

fuck if we know... the only way to know is to get it tested

send it to a lab for analysis..

we really don't allow these threads cause it just fills up with endless speculation and no definitive answers



YOU WANT TO KNOW WHATS UP WITH YOUR "DRUGS"? GET THEM TESTED 



> More importantly... WHAT THE HELL IS EC3!? thats what worries me! :/


you took an unknown chemical, and now you're worrying about what it is? Word of advise, dont purchase "brand" name RCs.. It honestly could be anything..


----------



## benson7

Another problem, and this has been experienced with "B2", is that they shuffle around the chems they use in the mix. So one batch may be good (and even contain an illegal substance) whilst future batches will not be worth shaking a shitty stick at.


----------



## oSpherical

fury-x felt identical to to aMT to me. It's definitely the primary chemical.


----------



## monstanoodle

I'm afraid there's no way we can know and we don't allow these sort of posts for that very reason.
We could tell you one thing and it may be something very different.
To be honest, I wouldn't take something if you don't know what it is.


----------



## ControlFreak

*What's in the B2?*

Hello Bluelighters,

can someone please let me know whats in B2?

thanks


----------



## Mugz

nothing confirmed yet, but the rumours are that it is either some sort of cathinone or an analogue of propylhexedrine


----------



## Busty St Clare

Banana extract


----------



## lynx2051

propylhexedrine is class C in the UK isnt it?


----------



## Mugz

Not sure  it could be, I think they are claiming that B2 is an analogue of it though that somehow makes it legal.


----------



## ControlFreak

whatever it is, it feels just like mephedrone, but short lived, and no comedown the next day. I been doing it every week for over 2 months, and still going strong


----------



## lynx2051

I am interested in this Matrix Fury as I've just ordered one. Methoxetamine with Mdai/Mpa sounds worrying.


----------



## mr.buffnstuff

Matrix fury!? Mxe mdai!? Yes please!!


----------



## Allein

Mugz said:


> Not sure  it could be, I think they are claiming that B2 is an analogue of it though that somehow makes it legal.



the claim is _Propylhexedrine analogue -3,4-methdioxy variant_

You'll have to clip that if youy think it makes it to easy to find the site


----------



## lynx2051

> fury-x felt identical to to aMT to me. It's definitely the primary chemical.



I have to agree, it was more euphoric than aMT on its own and not much of a comedown.


----------



## Mr Smokes Blunts.

Fury X is aMT and MDAI guys. (The headshop in my local area had a little note behind the counter that I managed to take a glance at)


----------



## boxyfingo

mr.buffnstuff said:


> ... i saw some of this 'magic' it said it contains EC3 and is a methylone substitute...?
> 
> ...
> 
> has anyone else tried it?
> More importantly... WHAT THE HELL IS EC3!? thats what worries me! :/



I went through a phase of buying a few grams of that a week. I searched high and low online for any information on it, and also started a thread here, but am none the wiser.

I've been avoiding it for a few months now, but yea.. I agree, it was good!


----------



## lynx2051

Tried Matrix Fury last night and it is defo MXE with maybe 50mg of MDAI.


----------



## lynx2051

I just took a Matrix Fury again and it doesn't feel like MXE one bit this time, it's more like the aMT come up. I think they've mixed the pills up in the package 

I'm really pissed off about this cos I've gotta be up early tomorrow morning.


----------



## Transform

It's not mixed up if they never listed what was in it in the first place. 
Let this be a lesson to everyone - if it doesn't have the chemicals listed, don't bother.


----------



## Acidtek

That's exactly what I was thinking


----------



## chasing_s

and even if there are ingredients listed take the list with a large truckload of scepticism.  all that "amino-acid complex" bollocks.


----------



## mr shush

Mugz said:


> Not sure  it could be, I think they are claiming that B2 is an analogue of it though that somehow makes it legal.



Infact they claim it is an analogue of MDpropylhexedrine, which doesn't even make any sense, as MDpropylhexedrine isn't even avalable?


----------



## foolsgold

has any one tried a thing called crank from a certain vendor just wondering which chemical is most likely to of been rocked up


----------



## benson7

Well I finally got around to trying this B2 stuff on Friday. I started with a 400 mg bomb which hit me pretty well - similar to 200mg mephedrone bomb, but also a less euphoric high. After that I took a couple big bombs over the course of the night and several lines but never got close to that initial high. I took 2 grams throughout the course of the night, which considering the price of the stuff and the mild short lived high leads me to conclude that this substance is far too expensive and is not worth bothering with in future.


----------



## nolys

Has anyone heard of charley sheene?? A new powder my headshop is selling it I just wanted to know what it is?


----------



## Transform

As much as this paper is churning out some delightful scare-stories, the analysis they had done has proven useful.

http://ww2.startribune.com/projects/synthtest/

Charly Sheen apparently contains 56% MDAI, 14% Lidocaine, but we know that these change all the time, at the drop of a hat.


----------



## nolys

Thanks mate, what is that lidocaine stuff? Some sort of stimulant to potentiate the mdai?


----------



## Mr Smokes Blunts.

Someone correct me if i'm wrong but lidocaine is just a numbing agent to make people think it's similar to coke.


----------



## Darksidesam

Mr Smokes Blunts. said:


> Someone correct me if i'm wrong but lidocaine is just a numbing agent to make people think it's similar to coke.



Lidocaine is a common local anesthetic and antiarrhythmic drug. Lidocaine is used topically to relieve itching, burning and pain from skin inflammations, injected as a dental anesthetic or as a local anesthetic for minor surgery.

Isnt wiki beautiful Lol,
So yeah a numbing agent i would guess


----------



## Mental Kenny

Transform said:


> As much as this paper is churning out some delightful scare-stories, the analysis they had done has proven useful.
> 
> http://ww2.startribune.com/projects/synthtest/
> 
> Charly Sheen apparently contains 56% MDAI, 14% Lidocaine, but we know that these change all the time, at the drop of a hat.



I bought some Charlie Sheen in a headshop in the Village(NY) a few months back, it definately had pv in it, with something else added.

I guess every shop sells a different version.


----------



## Transform

As i say, they change all the time. No reason that it couldn't be totally different companies either. A silly situation.


----------



## foolsgold

well crank is dimocaine or something like and unlike before its rocked its nice


----------



## bushybadacca

*B2*

hi,can anyone tell me what this new legal high B2 is thanks.


----------



## Jabberwocky

hey, welcome to bluelight. unfortunately we cannot, and it probably varies from vendor to vendor. whatever it is, it will not have been well tested on humans so even if we can identify the substance, long and short term effects will be difficult to predict.

i think there's some discussion of this in our rc thread, so i'm going to merge it with that.


----------



## mydrugbuddy

Has anyone tried Haze - a synthetic canaboid recently released ? (I tried posting this question in the cannabis forum but i dont think anyone had heard of it there). I'm finding it mind blowing stuff, with a tendency to cause anxiety.I'm treading carefully and Keeping the doses very low.


----------



## scrooloose

mydrugbuddy said:


> Has anyone tried Haze - a synthetic canaboid recently released ? (I tried posting this question in the cannabis forum but i dont think anyone had heard of it there). I'm finding it mind blowing stuff, with a tendency to cause anxiety.I'm treading carefully and Keeping the doses very low.



I received a free sample of Haze with a recent etizolam order. I'm not a fan of proper weed but did go through a phase of smoking original pre ban spice,it helped me sleep and zero paranoia,not bad. I did try 'blast off' and all it done was give me a terrifying panic attack lasting a good half hour. I'm gonna try the Haze,purely because it was a freebie but have a feeling i'm gonna end up flushing the rest.We'll see.


----------



## Mugz

I tried some HAZE last night after a bit of mxe and it was actually pretty nice, haven't smoked anything cannabis related for a long long time and a pretty small amount of it got me quite stoned quite quickly, was surprising and unfamiliar being stoned again. It was nice though. I would definitely do it again, am glad I got the free sample, can see it lasting a long time with the tiny amount that was used yesterday, this free sample could last a while.


----------



## scrooloose

scrooloose said:


> I received a free sample of Haze with a recent etizolam order. I'm not a fan of proper weed but did go through a phase of smoking original pre ban spice,it helped me sleep and zero paranoia,not bad. I did try 'blast off' and all it done was give me a terrifying panic attack lasting a good half hour. I'm gonna try the Haze,purely because it was a freebie but have a feeling i'm gonna end up flushing the rest.We'll see.



Haze - horrible,flushed.Anxiety and paranoia. I am definitely not a stoner,synthetic or real. Spice was the only one i ever got on with and nothing i have tried comes close to it. Sampled haze because it was free. These new blends are fucking awful imo.


----------



## JOHN69420

I AM CURRENTLY ON THE "baTh salt" AND HAVE TO SAY I FEEL LIKE COMPLETE SHIT!!!!! IT IS EXACTLY LIKE COKE BUT LAST A LIL LONGER AND HAVE ALOT HARDER COME DOWN. DOING A GRAM OF THIS STUFF IS LIKE THE COME DOWN OF AN 8 BALL OF COKE. THIS IS THE 3RD TIME I HAVE DONE IT BUT WAS DRUNK EVERY TIME, MOSTLY TOOK IT BECAUSE I WAS DRUNK AND IT SOBERED ME RIGHT UP. ALTHOUGH IT HAS SUCH A BAD COME DOWN ITS NOT THAT BAD WHEN U R ON IT, JUST THE COME DOWN THAT WILL GET YA. I HAVE MET A COUPLE PEOPLE THAT IS CHEMICALLY DEPENDENT ON THIS STUFF AND IS A SKINNY RAIL AND GETS VERY ANGRY(BECAUSE HAS NO MORE). NOT TRYIN 2 SCARE ANYBODY THO JUST WANTED TO SAY I THINK EVERYTHING BOUT IT IS JUST LIKE COKE. IF U HAVE A BAD COME DOWN ON COKE U WILL DO THE SAME ON THIS. JUST FEELIN THE COME DOWN AND READIN UP ON SIDE EFFECTS BUT DIDNT FIND ANYTHING EXCEPT IT IS REALLY ADDICTIVE, WHICH IS TRUE BUT NO MORE THAN COKE.


----------



## JOHN69420

I smoke weed everyday and can say the spice makes u alot more paranoid. Some spice u will hear voices and see things that arent really their, like quick shadows and stuff. I smoke it when i cant find any weed but dont smoke no more than like 4 hits!!!!! Trust me!!!!!!! If u smoke 2 much u feel paralized and paranoid. Unlike weed u feel like u cant function at all. U can still function on weed but spice makes u feel just plain retarted!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JOHN69420

Haze? Is that the same as spice?


----------



## scrooloose

JOHN69420 said:


> I AM CURRENTLY ON THE "baTh salt" AND HAVE TO SAY I FEEL LIKE COMPLETE SHIT!!!!! IT IS EXACTLY LIKE COKE BUT LAST A LIL LONGER AND HAVE ALOT HARDER COME DOWN. DOING A GRAM OF THIS STUFF IS LIKE THE COME DOWN OF AN 8 BALL OF COKE. THIS IS THE 3RD TIME I HAVE DONE IT BUT WAS DRUNK EVERY TIME, MOSTLY TOOK IT BECAUSE I WAS DRUNK AND IT SOBERED ME RIGHT UP. ALTHOUGH IT HAS SUCH A BAD COME DOWN ITS NOT THAT BAD WHEN U R ON IT, JUST THE COME DOWN THAT WILL GET YA. I HAVE MET A COUPLE PEOPLE THAT IS CHEMICALLY DEPENDENT ON THIS STUFF AND IS A SKINNY RAIL AND GETS VERY ANGRY(BECAUSE HAS NO MORE). NOT TRYIN 2 SCARE ANYBODY THO JUST WANTED TO SAY I THINK EVERYTHING BOUT IT IS JUST LIKE COKE. IF U HAVE A BAD COME DOWN ON COKE U WILL DO THE SAME ON THIS. JUST FEELIN THE COME DOWN AND READIN UP ON SIDE EFFECTS BUT DIDNT FIND ANYTHING EXCEPT IT IS REALLY ADDICTIVE, WHICH IS TRUE BUT NO MORE THAN COKE.



Whats the name of the 'bath salt'?


----------



## weevil

I bought a pack of gold spice once when I didn't have weed connections, I was surprised at it's strength but didn't like the taste at all.  Was interesting to sample once but I'd never bother with a legal "herbal blend" if I have weed, I smoke more now than I used to then though.


----------



## mydrugbuddy

JOHN69420 said:


> Haze? Is that the same as spice?



No, they contain completely different blends of synthetic cannaboids. The chemicals in Spice were banned a couple of years ago, but the chemicals in haze have yet to be banned. I only ever bought one bag of Spice, and found that too sent my thoughts spinning out of control in a bad way. So i barely touched the stuff and still have some of that original bag left. Recently i found that i could get an enjoyable and positive experience from it by taking mdai first. The stuff has suddenly lost its potency though, dont know if its tolerance, depleted brain recptors, or cos of how long ive stored it, and opening and closing the bag a lot more often recently has let air in and degraded it. All i get off it now in moderate doses is a kind of relaxing sleepy feeling. I guess thats all the stuff does for a lot of people.

Anyway im going through exactly the same with Haze. Using only with other stuff to avoid the negative reactions. To be fair, I doubt if it would have the same negative effects on everyone, just those that maybe have some latent paranoia/anxiety like myself..


----------



## Silverfox

bushybadacca said:


> hi,can anyone tell me what this new legal high B2 is thanks.


I ran a series of tests on B2/M1 and compared it to samples purchased as 4-mec and 4-mmc. Firstly, in appearance it looks identical to and smells identical to the sample I bought as 4-mec, right down to the crystal size shape and colour with even the same amount of darker crystal scattered amongst the white crystals. With Marquis, Mecke and Mandelin the colour changes for the three samples were the same, only differing in degree of reaction and darkness of final colour. Here I have to apologise for not providing a photo, I couldn't get to a camera quickly enough to capture the colours before they started to go off but the Marquis was very pale yellow to pale pink with fizzing and smoke. Subjectively it feels like 4-mec.


----------



## Glowing aaron

feels nothing like 4-mec when ive had it, not to say your b2 isnt 4-mec as whos to say any b2 is the same. 4-mec for me was quite disorientating lacks euphoria and is boring. My b2 was none of those.


----------



## scrooloose

JOHN69420 said:


> I smoke weed everyday and can say the spice makes u alot more paranoid. Some spice u will hear voices and see things that arent really their, like quick shadows and stuff. I smoke it when i cant find any weed but dont smoke no more than like 4 hits!!!!! Trust me!!!!!!! If u smoke 2 much u feel paralized and paranoid. Unlike weed u feel like u cant function at all. U can still function on weed but spice makes u feel just plain retarted!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



I never used to get that feeling with Spice. I used it purely for sleep,rolling a fat joint wit a little baccy an hour before bed,snuggle up under the duvet with the telly on and within an hour BANG,i was out like a light awakening at silly o clock just to turn the telly off. I find real weed just gives me a feeling of utter terror,i just can't get on with it. The active ingredient in spice was the JWH something or other [too lazy to google] which was banned,fuck knows whats in these new blends,but they 'aint nice.


----------



## Silverfox

Glowing aaron said:


> feels nothing like 4-mec when ive had it, not to say your b2 isnt 4-mec as whos to say any b2 is the same. 4-mec for me was quite disorientating lacks euphoria and is boring. My b2 was none of those.



I've found 4-mec to be rather like 4-mmc-lite and I quite like it, but I think that the problem is that B2 can be anything they choose to sell and it can even vary from the same supplier. Earlier this year 'bethedrone' appeared on a UK site, also called 'blue miaow' and the structure shown was that of 4-mec (until someone presumably pointed out that it was illegal). For several weeks the product supplied tested as 4-mec then suddenly it was something quite different but still sold as bethedrone. I've had 'B2' from different sources and it has been a different product each time. Who knows what it is going to be next time you order?


----------



## Glowing aaron

Exactly probably only a few people in some far off lab in asia truely know. Saying that there is only one company that imports it and they whole sale to all the other RC sites. So going with them is the "safest"


----------



## lynx2051

The smoking blends like Cherry K-47, Bubblegum Kronic ect (all from the same vendor) do state they are just AM-2201 or AM-694, or both combined. 


> Fury X is aMT and MDAI guys. (The headshop in my local area had a little note behind the counter that I managed to take a glance at)



If it is aMT and MDAI isn't that quite a dangerous combination due to aMT's mild MAOI effects?


----------



## lynx2051

I see something called Ivory Dove is out now. Lol.


----------



## trippin_titties

someone laid some yellow powder out in front of me at the weekend, smelt like cheese.. i thought i was getting tricked when they lad it out in front of me so i tasted it and it actually was chemically. The comeup may as well have been a comedown.. make me feel ilke shit. They said it was some RC.. it was fucking bollox whatever it was. Never taking a random powder again in all my drunkeness...it smelt like cheese w.t.f.


----------



## Mailmonkey

trippin_titties said:


> The comeup may as well have been a comedown..



sounds like the "coke" people do round this way, nice description


----------



## trippin_titties

Basically all coke in my area is shit too, i most likely wouldn't hate it as much if it was good quality that was about lol, i've "tried" coke about 10times and not once have I been fucked at all lol


----------



## scrooloose

Well yesterday being the mug i am,i bought two grams of 'banshee dust' from a headshop,so heres my report.

IT'S SHIT.

Well not really.Very mild stim. Kind of reminded me of b2 but weaker with something else added to prolong the stimulation,definitely not caffeine. So here i am tapping away after zero sleep last night. This could be good for a midweek light session,but don't do two grams. Zero side effects,apart from insomnia. I blame the rather attractive goth type  girl serving for me buying this . I've seen reports on t'internet and some cunt seems to be cropping up all over the place with the same report (i'd say yer exaggerating a bit there mate with yer shill reports). I enquired about other products in the shop and she didn't appear to have a fucking clue about any of them,bless 'er. Thank fuck i booked today off.


----------



## endlessnameless

scrooloose said:


> I never used to get that feeling with Spice. I used it purely for sleep,rolling a fat joint wit a little baccy an hour before bed,snuggle up under the duvet with the telly on and within an hour BANG,i was out like a light awakening at silly o clock just to turn the telly off. I find real weed just gives me a feeling of utter terror,i just can't get on with it. The active ingredient in spice was the JWH something or other [too lazy to google] which was banned,fuck knows whats in these new blends,but they 'aint nice.



Personally, Spice was one of the few smokables I could indulge in without feeling paranoid and anxious. The very reason I cant smoke hash (without alcohol first) is because it turns me into an utter wreck of twitches and confusion; either moving constantly or weary of moving lest I twitch to bits. Weed however, in small amounts, I can handle. Having said that, I dont bother with marijuana any longer. Long term, it sends me lazy, generally anxious and really, really stupid.

Many of these powdered RC's seem to be stimulants or mild psychedelics; can anyone tell me if they know of anything that mimics opiates? I'm aware of Kratom - however, never have I tried it. What's the best type to try? If kratom eased my depression the way opiates did, I'd switch instantly - as I'm looking to end this opiate habit asap - however I realise I will fall back into the depression that caused me to take it up in the first place, and that is *not* an option (and yes, I've tried **everything**)


----------



## endlessnameless

Two grams eh? Fitting name, I'd be screaming my head off if I wasted cash on that muck and it kept me up all night,


----------



## jimboid1

is there any current rc you guys can recommend, like mxe, is that nearly as good as k? is there anything else worth looking into? thanks.


----------



## boxyfingo

Guys,

Has anyone heard of a UK smoking blend called Herb? It comes in a little foil pack and smells like grass, looks like grass.. very convincing, and a nice little high. I've been smoking it over the last week and have just had a "wtf am I doing, I don't have a clue what's in this" moment. Does anyone know? The guy in the shop I bought it from mentioned something about it being made in Ireland, but I might have mis-heard that. I'm not going to buy any more, it's mental smoking shit like this, not knowing what's in it.

I hope this isn't a repost, but I searched this thread and couldn't see it mentioned. 

..also, has there been any news on that "Magic" powder that was going around? One of those EC3 type chemicals.. ashamed to admit I enjoyed a phase of that too. Crazy. I'm done with this lol


----------



## boxyfingo

I thought I posted here last night - maybe I was a little more detached than I thought 

I'd basically posted asking about "Herb" smoking blend that's selling in the UK here. I bought it for 25ukp for a 3.5g bag, which comes foil wrapped and STINKS of genuine grass. It looks a lot like grass too, unlike other smoking blends. I tried googling it, but it packaging is pretty non-descript, and googling "herb smoking mix" brings no relevant results or discussions.

I've been enjoying it, having only really had Blast Off before to compare it to. Last night when I posted to ask about it, I think I was freaking out a little. Those thoughts of "OMG I don't know what I'm smoking what's in it, or where it's come from" were racing through my head. I'd love to know more about it. My local head shop says it's very popular and comes from Ireland, I think.

I also went through a phase with Magic powder - I think that's EC3 or something? I stopped taking that when I had another "wtf am I doing" moment, but I'm still intregued as to what that could be. RCs are dangerous enough as it is, but snorting some poweder from chinese labs that's unlabelled is just crazy in my book. I'm now getting those vibes again off Herb - doubt I'll be buying more once this runs out, but.. anyone else tried it or know about it?

Mods: If my post from last night was somehow in a moderation queue or something, feel free to delete it. I put more info in this post (sober!) than I did last night. Thanks and sorry


----------



## Vader

^Your post got auto-deleted by our spam filter, sorry. I'd approve it, but as you say, your new post has more info, as you say. That "Herb" stuff is rubbish, pathetically weak. No-one knows what's in it, some cheap herbs and some synthetic cannabinoids. If you want to know what you're smoking, buy a blend that states the active ingredients, or make your own.


----------



## boxyfingo

Thanks Vader.

I think Herb's main selling point is how much it smells and looks like genuine cannabis. As for how strong it is, all I really have to compare it to are Spice from years ago, and also Blast Off which I've bought before too. I'll start researching what blends are good/popular in the UK at the moment and maybe look into what I can get that states the active ingredients on them. I'm hating the thought about what could be in this unlabeled stuff..


----------



## knock

Anyone know what's in "Poke" or what it's like? My friend has bought some. I keep telling her that it's possible to buy pure chemicals of a known make up, I told her about Methiopropamine and she says "what's that" so I said it's an analogue of methamphetamine but not as strong, and she says "what? what's it's street name?" so I say MPA and she says "I don't understand what's it like?" "mild speed" I say. "So what's it called?" Round and round and round and round...

So Poke, any clues?


----------



## mr shush

Hi

Has anyone tried Krave by LU?


----------



## scrooloose

knockando said:


> Anyone know what's in "Poke" or what it's like? My friend has bought some. I keep telling her that it's possible to buy pure chemicals of a known make up, I told her about Methiopropamine and she says "what's that" so I said it's an analogue of methamphetamine but not as strong, and she says "what? what's it's street name?" so I say MPA and she says "I don't understand what's it like?" "mild speed" I say. "So what's it called?" Round and round and round and round...
> 
> So Poke, any clues?



more branded mystery tour. Supposedly very strong,so little chance of battering rams,i mean grams.

The headshop girl said it's their best seller atm,well she would wouldn't she. Mind you it's gotta be better than Banshee Dust. Sorry man this post has shed no light whatsoever.


----------



## scrooloose

Thinking back i did try quite a few first generation blends. The best one that was ever around was one called.....wait for it......SKUNK! Hell knows what was in that,but it was extremely potent but in a positive way. I reckon even a proper stoner would have been surprised. Only around for a short while and used to come in a  little screw top pot.

I always found the first generation blends much more user friendly but i only used them for sleep,strange i know but there was no way i could socialise on them.

re Herb. Yep very weak, even for me,nice pungent aroma though.


----------



## class-a-team

Never tried k but I've had lots of other stimulants. I've had brilliant fun with gogaine. It's pricey where I get it though.


----------



## otm

Get actual K. It's amazing at first. The K hole is a unique experience. Oh and K is a dissasociative NOT a stimulant. You might wanna read more bout it??


----------



## rockstar 69

I've just been informed and looked up a legal high called Kryptonite. WTF "the next MKat". Apparently quite a big scene for it in the east coast of Scotland. Anyone know what's actually in this stuff?


----------



## hx_

Here in the south west last year there was light green mdma being called Kryptonite.

But in Devon there was strange dark green but clear crystals (up to 1cm) that tasted of and felt like meph  got given some by friends. This was also being called Kryptonite.


----------



## Treacle

There's aMT, MPA, MXE and something I believe to be along the lines of MDAI being sold, near me. None of them consumed, I've just seen them in smoking shops, in their fancy foil packaging. Only aMT was named outright, the MPA was in a pink wrapper and the MXE was in a green one - all with stupid names. The another one had a list of ingredients, and included epsom salts, but no actives. There must be a law against that. Ha.


----------



## mrcientist

Bringing back an OLDDDD thread.

Anyone, got ANY idea what on earth might be in Fury X. I had one thrown in with a recent order, and I was wondering whether it was ever established what was in it?? I've heard aMT and MDAI being mooted, but also aMT and x-APB, any ideas??


----------



## yoyo50

iirc, and it was well over a year i had them they def had a bit of amt in them 20-30mg if that, cant remember effects to comment on the other


----------



## 0llusion

2-meo-Ketamine appears to be on it's way out soon I'm sure July was release date for a bit, now it's showing up as August.  I think there's already a big thread on this.  I got the impression it was going to be lb for lb identical to regular ketamine, although I'll believe that when I see it!

Seem there been a site set up just itching to sell it under the brand name of 'dinoket' with a picture of a dinosaur on it...utterly redonkulous!!  I don't understand where dinosaurs come into this at all...


----------



## digitalpgs

Thank god, was thinking it was only a matter of time before another ket analogue surfaces. Personally I hate the stuff but if its anything like MXE it will make for some funny walks home when everyones banged out on the stuff


----------



## swedger77

mrcientist said:


> Bringing back an OLDDDD thread.
> 
> Anyone, got ANY idea what on earth might be in Fury X. I had one thrown in with a recent order, and I was wondering whether it was ever established what was in it?? I've heard aMT and MDAI being mooted, but also aMT and x-APB, any ideas??



they stink la bit like amt so i think your possibly right


----------



## deano88

Has anyone tried AMT pellets? i made a thread about this but it got deleted for some reason i don't even know if i broke any rules but oh well.

anyway i have searched on the net and can't really find much info on these. used to love AMT but hated the hassle of sorting out doses. heard these pellets have about 30mg in them. i used to take about 40 - 60mg so might take 2. i also heard that these pellets might have something else in them too can anyone comfirm this?


----------



## Mr Smokes Blunts.

mrcientist said:


> Bringing back an OLDDDD thread.
> 
> Anyone, got ANY idea what on earth might be in Fury X. I had one thrown in with a recent order, and I was wondering whether it was ever established what was in it?? I've heard aMT and MDAI being mooted, but also aMT and x-APB, any ideas??



Amt and MDAI, I think I said further back in this thread that I saw a full list of ingredients behind the counter at my local headshop! Why the headshops didn't want customers to know what's in their shit I have no idea.


----------



## deano88

Mr Smokes Blunts. said:


> Amt and MDAI, I think I said further back in this thread that I saw a full list of ingredients behind the counter at my local headshop! Why the headshops didn't want customers to know what's in their shit I have no idea.



Yeah i noticed your comment but i think that was about fury x. these pellets Im talking about don't have a brand name there just called AMT pellets. Obviously i can't name the vendor but its one of the big ones.

have u tried them?


----------



## Mr Smokes Blunts.

deano88 said:


> Yeah i noticed your comment but i think that was about fury x. these pellets Im talking about don't have a brand name there just called AMT pellets. Obviously i can't name the vendor but its one of the big ones.
> 
> have u tried them?



I've never tried aMT mate. It just seems to last a bit too long for my liking, and i've read about uncomfortable come ups and stuff. If it's from one of the big ones with a trust worthy rep you can probably be relatively safe in the knowledge that the substance is just aMT, but I wouldn't really trust the dose from anywhere because that's quite hard to get consistently right. If they are labelled 30mg each,  if you double drop you will probably be doing somewhere between 50 and 70, but could potentially be doing anywhere upto 100mg but hopefully not. I read your other thread and you seem reasonably experienced with this substance, so i'l leave it upto you. Maybe go for one and a half, and take the other half after 2.5 hrs if you feel it isn't strong enough? I suspect 1.5 will get you to where you want to be.


----------



## deano88

Mr Smokes Blunts. said:


> I've never tried aMT mate. It just seems to last a bit too long for my liking, and i've read about uncomfortable come ups and stuff. If it's from one of the big ones with a trust worthy rep you can probably be relatively safe in the knowledge that the substance is just aMT, but I wouldn't really trust the dose from anywhere because that's quite hard to get consistently right. If they are labelled 30mg each,  if you double drop you will probably be doing somewhere between 50 and 70, but could potentially be doing anywhere upto 100mg but hopefully not. I read your other thread and you seem reasonably experienced with this substance, so i'l leave it upto you. Maybe go for one and a half, and take the other half after 2.5 hrs if you feel it isn't strong enough? I suspect 1.5 will get you to where you want to be.



Im not gonna double drop them ill just have 1 then take another a few hours later just see how it goes. i have heard the pellets seem to have a more mdma like effect than the powder.


----------



## yoyo50

one is shit low dose of amt just sucks, get a good 60mg inside ya and some mxe !


----------



## Treacle

I think that's awful advice. I wouldn't recommend anyone takes serotonergics with MXE. There's something odd about MXE's interaction with them.


----------



## Transform

I highly enjoyed aMT at 30 and 37mg. It was a lovely lift, mild psychedelia but still very functional. I added 2C-B to it one time which was great and MDAI the other time which I didn't like.


----------



## deano88

I hate mxe anyway had bad experience on that stuff complete confusion for hours not knowing where the fuck i am or what just happened not my sorta thing at all. i like to be in control to a certain extent


----------



## Myshkin

deano88 said:


> Has anyone tried AMT pellets? i made a thread about this but it got deleted for some reason i don't even know if i broke any rules but oh well.



Your thread wasn't deleted, it was merged with the main AMT thread. There was a redirect but it must have expired before you next had a look. All your posts should be there.


----------



## deano88

SamhainGrim said:


> Your thread wasn't deleted, it was merged with the main AMT thread. There was a redirect but it must have expired before you next had a look. All your posts should be there.



Its just when i checked my post history it was not even there so i thought it had been deleted.


----------



## Dread calm

finally got some etizolam yesterday. Dropped 2mg with some morph. Rather nice, better stock up before the inevitable ban.


----------



## backroll

Dread calm said:


> finally got some etizolam yesterday. Dropped 2mg with some morph. Rather nice, better stock up before the inevitable ban.



Watch your tolerance soar with that stuff mate. How you taking the morphine?


----------



## 0llusion

*deano88
*
dunno if I replied to your other thread or not, had a proper rant about the pellets.  They've either got a cut or not entirely the freebase.  Gist of it was:

If you run it on foil about 60% of it just burns in a clump and only a portion of it will run.  Whereas if you buy fb powder it all runs fine up and down the foil.

Not sure if anyone got back about it, thinking about it could be the same thread as it's not showing up as anyone having replied in my settings!


----------



## Transform

Well the pill wil have to contain some sort of binder to allow it to stick together? It's not just powder pressed to a shape.


----------



## 0llusion

Transform said:


> Well the pill wil have to contain some sort of binder to allow it to stick together? It's not just powder pressed to a shape.



I assumed when he said pellet he mean't the little gel caps.  Didn't realise aMT came in pill form, although I could believe it.


----------



## class-a-team

Tried "Dust Till Dawn" anyway and found it to be a mild enough stimulant but had a nice clean buzz - possibly MDAI.


----------



## scrooloose

*what the fuck in in this?????????????/*

i know this thrad will be closed,but i tried a bath sal.i won't name it,it's fuckin'A. I Know salts are frowned upon,but this contains an hallucinogen.the reason i ask,one of the visuals are always the same,look at a smooth ceiling and swarms of rods will appear and start swimmimng around like aaaa swarm,or grains of'sand' will appear swirling,becoming one dimensional characters dancing.looking at patterened chairs,3 dimensional charachters appear,i am currently looking at abadger and the head of bear,further down,knights and transformers are makijng themselves known.

the patterned atrexed ceilin,you will see odd creatures appear

has anyone here experienced the ceilin rods swarmsor grains of sand? they happen every timeand i mean every time.anyone know what this rc could be?

think of the ceiling rods,also ap lain wall becomes bricked:Dcheers guys,that was quick.(the brickies)

Any ideas what this could be? iwanna stock up.makes you horny beyond belief.

sorry for the poor english,but i am from england in the dark.that whinging fucking bird is asleep about two foot away fom me,i don't wanna disturb her,i know this willprob get deletedbut there are clever cunts(nice clever cunts)who may havw an idea what im ptrattling on aboue,it aint 6apb or amt,tried both.


----------



## scrooloose

*?*



scrooloose said:


> i know this thrad will be closed,but i tried a bath sal.i won't name it,it's fuckin'A. I Know salts are frowned upon,but this contains an hallucinogen.the reason i ask,one of the visuals are always the same,look at a smooth ceiling and swarms of rods will appear and start swimmimng around like aaaa swarm,or grains of'sand' will appear swirling,becoming one dimensional characters dancing.looking at patterened chairs,3 dimensional charachters appear,i am currently looking at abadger and the head of bear,further down,knights and transformers are makijng themselves known.
> 
> the patterned atrexed ceilin,you will see odd creatures appear
> 
> has anyone here experienced the ceilin rods swarmsor grains of sand? they happen every timeand i mean every time.anyone know what this rc could be?
> 
> think of the ceiling rods,also ap lain wall becomes bricked:Dcheers guys,that was quick.(the brickies)
> 
> Any ideas what this could be? iwanna stock up.makes you horny beyond belief.
> 
> sorry for the poor english,but i am from england in the dark.that whinging fucking bird is asleep about two foot away fom me,i don't wanna disturb her,i know this willprob get deletedbut there are clever cunts(nice clever cunts)who may havw an idea what im ptrattling on aboue,it aint 6apb or amt,tried both.



Just been looking at the NBOME thread and someone posted about one for snorting.Seems like a grey area topic so i definitely 'aint gonna name it,fuck,it's nice.


----------



## Ham420

Gwaaarn, sure you can name it if you don't source it. Someone correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## scrooloose

8(





Ham420 said:


> Gwaaarn, sure you can name it if you don't source it. Someone correct me if I'm wrong.



Might not have anything to do with nbome thread,i dunno.

fucking kid just booted a football through my kitchen window,so ran out with a baseball bat,scared. I said "how old are you kid"". With  a quivering lip he muttered "4",i replied "you four eh ye" I felt bad and handed him back his ball.




best thing i've bought from a headshop since the first wave of bans.^overpriced,but of course.


----------



## Ham420

Too cryptic. Nice one though haha


----------



## AlwaysChasingIt

Anyone got any knowledge or expierence with 'Sunshine' (MMAI)....??
Cant find much about it at all.Was sent a large sample..
If anyone can enlighten me with experiences or thoughts on this RC
Would really appreciate it


----------



## scrooloose

I  have tried 'Sunshine' on a few occasions and the results have varied,from blissful visuals to anxious jitters. One  good batch does not mean the next batch will be the same. I have even had 'B2' crystal form which felt like 'Sunshine'? I realise the word 'vendor' is sometimes frowned upon,but i am assuming we are on the same lines.

I made a gibberish report,see post 801,and i believe i stumbled upon the pure stuff,although as we all know,the next batch could be a totally different chem.It really pisses me off,this chopping,changing,mixing of chems.

It's like you are lead into a false sense of security,before being fobbed off with garbage. But hey,we do have a choice.


----------



## Xamkou

I love those pink 2mg eitzolams vendors are selling, amazing stuff!


----------



## Treacle

I don't suppose paranoia was another effect, was it?  Could be anything. Literally anything.

For scroo.


----------



## agatharcus

diamond dust and pump it are two of the major ones going around the united states right now... both are similar to methamphetamines and im not sure what diamond dust is sold as but pump it is sold as a clothing dye... diamond dust is much better however pump it is cheaper... both are much cheaper than actual meth


----------



## scrooloose

Treacle said:


> I don't suppose paranoia was another effect, was it?  Could be anything. Literally anything.
> 
> For scroo.



I am ALWAYS paranoid. -"oi fuck off other sus,i was here                                                                                   first"


----------



## scrooloose

Xamkou said:


> I love those pink 2mg eitzolams vendors are selling, amazing stuff!



Just ordered some.

how are they any better? Euphoric? I certainly get no euphoria from the blues,i used to but y'know


----------



## scrooloose

*Gypo powder*

Did anyone 'ere try Pikey Dust? These particular headshop guys are sound.Sold in 250mg packs only 15 squid i think.

They told me one women bought 2oo quids worth at once and said she'd leave two on the shelf.Thin inch line required for one person and yor whizzzing for 16 hours.Bloke from here said the same thing.Very strong,if that's yer thing.

The shop guys were saying it's getting harder and harder to obtain.


----------



## swedger77

scrooloose said:


> Pikey Dust?.



Best name ever.


----------



## Dunno

Anyone tried BLAST pellets?


----------



## backroll

There's a pretty large UK selling DPH capsules describing them as "DPH or DHM was found to inhibit reuptake of the neurotransmitter serotonin DPH can cause strong sedation, due to H1 receptor antagonism. As such, DPH has also been used as an anxiolytic because of this side effect. It is also a potent anticholinergic agent"
Is this just diphenhydramine?? They are also selling it liquid in tubes


----------



## C-001_Belfast

Hi everyone.. I`m  new here just, heard about this from a friend so I thought I`d try it out :D


----------



## i against i

backroll said:


> There's a pretty large UK selling DPH capsules describing them as "DPH or DHM was found to inhibit reuptake of the neurotransmitter serotonin DPH can cause strong sedation, due to H1 receptor antagonism. As such, DPH has also been used as an anxiolytic because of this side effect. It is also a potent anticholinergic agent"
> Is this just diphenhydramine?? They are also selling it liquid in tubes



well, that describes diphenhydramine to a t. what are the doses?


----------



## backroll

150mg capsules so pretty nice ammount, but they also have these test tubes with an unspecified dhm liquid mix.

It is certainly a lot cheaper than branded dhm when you buy a few.

Same website soon to be stocking '14-methoxymetopon' which: 

"when given spinally or supraspinally, it exhibits analgesic activity up to a million fold greater than morphine. It binds strongly to the μ-opioid receptor and activates it to a greater extent than most similar opioid chemicals."

Right, now everyone lie down on your front please:D


----------



## Mr Smokes Blunts.

WTF lol. I've had a lumbar puncture twice now, and each time it took about 15-20 minutes to actually get to the spine and that was a trained professional. It also hurts like fuck.


----------



## backroll

Sounds really grim mate  I have had an eye operated on and my bowel.  Both were hideous but I have heard horror stories about the spine.

It's a bit cheeky really selling DPH (all be it at a high dose) and not exactly explaining what it is but just trying to market it as a 'sedative'. 

Oh well! What would you expect?!


----------



## gannetsarewe

I suppose purple bombs are a waste of time money and health, I am passing through Bristol tomorrow coming from Ireland and will not carry anything on the plane and I thought about hitting a headshop.


----------



## effie

C-001_Belfast said:


> Hi everyone.. I`m  new here just, heard about this from a friend so I thought I`d try it out :D



Hi there, welcome to EADD! This is the branded RCs thread - dodgy area haha, I'd steer clear  Check out Random Gibberings for chat and banter, and the "Essential Reading" link in the header for a list of our drugs threads. Take a look at the guidelines in my signature too. Enjoy!


----------



## intelligentmind

Anyone tried Purple Bombs?


----------



## lynx2051

I'm tempted to try B2.


----------



## done juan

lynx2051 said:


> I'm tempted to try B2.



i wouldnt waste your money. the product changes constantly and has some nasty side effects (some of it anyway)

i wouldnt like to speculate on the legality either, risky if you ask me


----------



## Mugz

I actually quite like B2, every time I've done it is has been good, it's pretty similar to meph, well it's about 70% as good as meph, it's most probably illegal though.


----------



## 33Hz

Mugz said:


> I actually quite like B2, every time I've done it is has been good, it's pretty similar to meph, well it's about 70% as good as meph, it's most probably illegal though.



4-MEC innit?


----------



## scrooloose

Mugz said:


> I actually quite like B2, every time I've done it is has been good, it's pretty similar to meph, well it's about 70% as good as meph, it's most probably illegal though.



B2 i have found to be a bit hit and miss,although i think some have been a bit naughty.

Just noticed branded N- cat at giveshead shop. I suppose tho next one will be O - cat.

N - cat must be as good as our old friend with a name like that





(NOT)


----------



## done juan

33Hz said:


> 4-MEC innit?


 when it first came about it was mephedrone plus extras. it was strong but whatever it was cut with would clog up your nose too easily and didnt seem water soluble.

then every tom dick and harry got on the bandwagon and sold whatever they liked using the popular name B2. on the occasions i had it, it was never a complete chemical, more like a mixture of 2 or 3. had caffeine in some once which really pissed me off. if they really have to cut it then just use glucose or something

its quite clever really, let some vendor build up a popular branded chem (ingredients unknown) and sell the same using the scraps of whatever you can find


----------



## intelligentmind

Has anyone tried Doob synthetic cannabis?


----------



## Mailmonkey

intelligentmind said:


> Has anyone tried Doob synthetic cannabis?



no.


----------



## Mental Kenny

intelligentmind said:


> Has anyone tried Doob synthetic cannabis?



They have a thread about it on drugsforum(I'm allowed to say this right?). Probably just some synthetic cannabinoid sprayed on plant matter.


----------



## Allein

intelligentmind said:


> Has anyone tried Doob synthetic cannabis?



I would avoid such random products as the active ingredient can change from batch to batch and you can't dose accurately.

Most of these _blends_ contain Synthetic Cannabinoids of one type or another, this one is rumoured to contain am2201 but as I mentioned there is no way to tell.

There is some good information over in the Cannabis Discussion forum :-

http://www.bluelight.ru/vb/threads/615340-MEGA-Synthetic-Cannabinoid-Discussion-Take-3?highlight=synthetic+cannabinoids

But don't get lost over there and not come back



Mental Kenny said:


> They have a thread about it on drugsforum(I'm allowed to say this right?). Probably just some synthetic cannabinoid sprayed on plant matter.



You are fine to mention DF over here, however I don't think you will find them so accommodating


----------



## intelligentmind

thanks. read a lot of bad reviews on doob on the drugs forum and a few other links. think ill give this a miss


----------



## scrooloose

I'M sure that branded N-cat is ethylphenidate for TWENTY POUND,HALF A GRAM You'd have to be a right mug to pay that.




(i hang my head in shame.alcohol urges were making themselves prominent,it was still cheaper than getting pissed,my only justification)


----------



## voodoomagicman

hey just new to this and i am just wondering has any 1 tried that synthacaine yet?


----------



## Urbain

Anyone tried 'bullet'? Comes in one gram white powder, in a little plastic bullet shape. Have used it on several occasions but it is desperately short lasting, with huge tolerance issues.


----------



## adam west

voodoomagicman said:


> hey just new to this and i am just wondering has any 1 tried that synthacaine yet?



dont bother


----------



## scrooloose

I really should avoid stims, but there is powder product called EUPHORIA, sold in a chain of headshops that keep cropping up in every town. I made a garbled report on it previously. It's very nice, best thing i've tried from a headshop, but it used to be trippy, now it's seemingly a euphoric stim MEGA FUCKING HORN as with all stims. *snip* (can headshops be mentioned (I'm afraid not), but they don't advertise it on their site. I would love to know what the chemical is, if anyones tried it. Most headshop branded is crap, trust me Euphoria isn't. If it's a well known RC all the better.

^Fair enough. The chain of shops cropping up everywhere should be enough info. Some desperado (including me), who didn't get their RC's in time for the weekend must have ventured in and bought Euphoria.


----------



## Mailmonkey

I've only been in a headshop once in my life since they started selling proper (albeit badly cut and packaged and branded) drugs.

It was at the height of legal meph, which I was buying online happily. There were a couple of mobile phone numbers on the door to call and get home-delivery 24 hours if the shop was shut.

I bought a crack pipe.

Would never buy a branded powder.


----------



## jancrow

A touching tale. Brought a tear to my anus.


----------



## scrooloose

Mailmonkey said:


> I've only been in a headshop once in my life since they started selling proper (albeit badly cut and packaged and branded) drugs.
> 
> It was at the height of legal meph, which I was buying online happily. There were a couple of mobile phone numbers on the door to call and get home-delivery 24 hours if the shop was shut.
> 
> I bought a crack pipe.
> 
> Would never buy a branded powder.



My first meph experience was branded (anyone remember Space E,  YEY YO, summink like that) were my first meph trials, until i found out what it was and could be purchased online 20,000 times cheaper, then it all went downhill from there. EUPHORIA is the next best thing.

(psssst, headshop guys, i've said enough. 20 free packs by Saturday you told me, ok?)


----------



## JJ-180

"Poke" is another one that keeps changing formulation-its gone from being MPA and MDAI(so just "Eminem",really) to being MDAI and EPH. Similar, but the EPH in it was a bit of a surprise in the nose.


----------



## Jbern3

Im only new to this website and new to RC's and have been buying online from the UK which is becoming too risky and takes too long.....i hear you all talking about headshops how do i find out if my local headshop sells what i want can anyone help me pls??


----------



## Bearlove

Jbern3 said:


> Im only new to this website and new to RC's and have been buying online from the UK which is becoming too risky and takes too long.....i hear you all talking about headshops how do i find out if my local headshop sells what i want can anyone help me pls??



You go into the shop and say - do you sell this?  They will normally answer you with a yes or no.     (People in shops are strange like that)


----------



## knock

Haha JBern3 someone reported your post as sourcing but it's so basic it seems a bit OTT to edit your post, yes if you want something from a shop and you don't know what they've got you ask the shopkeeper or their assistant


----------



## masaz

Mailmonkey said:


> I've only been in a headshop once in my life since they started selling proper (albeit badly cut and packaged and branded) drugs.
> 
> It was at the height of legal meph, which I was buying online happily. There were a couple of mobile phone numbers on the door to call and get home-delivery 24 hours if the shop was shut.
> 
> I bought a crack pipe.
> 
> Would never buy a branded powder.



Same. Well, not now, I had a few dalliances with Spice in me yoot. Only bringing this up cos my Mum knows I've been ordering Etiz and we had a discussion about it this morning. I'm trying to explain to her about the whole safeorscam place, word of mouth from trusted friends/BLers, lab tests etc. but she's still convinced it's the same as buying a packet of 'Blow' or 'Benzofury' or 'Cunted' or whatever and that I don't know what's in it. Tried to explain pillreports and the the testing kits you can buy for various substances but no dice. She's all 'what's to stop me setting up a site and selling people salt?' and I'm like 'well nothing, but word would get round fast' (though I did bite my tongue before I said 'because you can't use a fucking computer') and you've got your referral based websites mentioned above to fight against this sort of thing. 

The way these things are branded reminds me of the uproar they had when Hooch first came onto the market in the mid 90s and they had this whole 'think of the children' thing. And for once, I agree. If I was fifteen or sixteen I'd be walking out with bags full of the shit and shoving it up my nose. 

I showed her lab reports regarding the etiz I bought after she said 'you don't know what's in it' but she just said 'I could write on a piece of paper that I have A Levels and people would believe me'. So in the end we both agreed to disagree; that I can do what I want in her house as long as it's legal and I don't flip out and eat someone's face off, and she won't hassle me but she won't accept my point of view either. So I guess I'm happy with that, she has as much right to her opinion as I do to mine, it's just frustrating. She raised the point that I think I'm an expert on everything but I'm not, knowing about drugs is just a hobby of mine. I could make crack, or go score some smack or whatever but I don't. I told her that I haven't done 'hard' drugs since my late teens and if someone offered me a line now I would turn it down unless I knew exactly what it was and didn't come out of a shiny foil packet. Drugs, tea, and videogames are the three things I make it a point to know a lot about, and although I know shit compared to some of you lot, I know enough to keep myself safe. I think she's accepted that at least, as she has often rung me for advice on medication. 

I actually gave her a 1mg pill because she was insistent she was going to the doctors to get it tested. Told her to go for it. Sorry all that turned into a rant, but I really feel like the branding of certain legal highs isn't only dangerous, but detrimental to those of us who go through research and reviews and whatnot and get told 'you'd take anything'. I put a hell of a lot of time and effort in before I found the two or three vendors I now use.

Of course the whole demonisation and illegality of drugs is detrimental to peoples health too but that's not gonna change any time soon. I'd like to see less focus on shiny packaging and more on legit sites with legit products that detail everything in them, but that won't happen either.

edit: sorry, I'm pretty off topic there, just MM's post and the discussion this morning got me thinking.


----------



## justinsayno

^ i get that from friends and co-workers.

"Blah blah blah, I wouldnt buy drugs off the net, it could be anything. Thats why i only do coke"

The irony is wasted on them. Oh well, its thier money


----------



## masaz

Yep, same here mate. Is a bizarre state of affairs


----------



## micky007

Has anyone tied the legal highs from any of the smart shops/head shops in Amsterdam lately?whats good and whats not?


----------



## Brenner

micky007 said:


> Has anyone tied the legal highs from any of the smart shops/head shops in Amsterdam lately?whats good and whats not?



Last I checked, Amsterdam was not in the UK?


----------



## curious_24

micky007 said:


> Has anyone tied the legal highs from any of the smart shops/head shops in Amsterdam lately?whats good and whats not?



You've posted this in at least four different threads.   That's not cool... (man)


----------

